# United Colors of Panelak



## DinoVonZvreca.

Takmer 20 rokov nás delí od pádu železnej opony, no napriek tomu je naša krajina stále hlboko postihnutá komunizmom( Média, Polícia a hlavne úrady). No v neposlednom rade je to architektúra ktorá nám tu po páde červených logicky ostala. Stretávame sa s ňou na každom rohu či už v centre každého slovenského mesta. Najviac však na našich Panelových sídliskách.
Pre niekoho symboly socialistického zla. Po havlovsky "králikárne". Betónové škatule so státisícmi anonymných obyvateľov, ktorí sa síce navzájom nepoznajú, no zízajú si do okien a spoza steny počujú každú zvadu susedov. 



*Panelové domy.* Ako huby po daždi povyrastali v druhej polovici minulého storočia po celom bývalom Československu. Pre mladé rodiny však vtedy znamenali vytúžený byt.
V časoch, keď ani v západnej Európe neboli v činžiakoch bežne kúpeľne či splachovacie záchody.

Úplne prvý montovaný dom vtedajšej ČSR (ešte bez prívlastku socialistická) vyrástol na Kmeťovom námestí v Bratislave. Panelák so šiestimi poschodiami od januára 1956 až doteraz verne slúži obyvateľom. "Na svedomí" ho majú traja bratislavskí inžinieri, všetci už dnes mŕtvi – architekt Georgi Tursunov, statik Jozef Harvančík a technológ Karel Šafránek. Pripravili vskutku odvážny projekt, ani sovietski inžinieri si v tom čase toľko podlaží nastavať netrúfli. Vyrobili tenučké nosné dielce, odskúšali ich, pokusne zostavili bunku s dvoma bytovými jednotkami.
Presne 7. októbra 1955 sa začali kopať základy pre ozajstný panelák. Rastúci "zázrak" si potom v húfoch chodili obzerať odborníci aj zvedavci.

V 60. rokoch odštartoval panelákový boom, ktorý trval až do roku 1983 a dobiehal ďalšie desaťročie. Výroba aj montáž sa časom zjednodušovali, počiatočnú opatrnosť vystriedalo presvedčenie, že montované domy vydržia všetko. Našťastie, zaznamenané havárie v Bratislave či Košiciach sa obišli bez ľudských obetí.

V metropole postupne rástli sídliská ako Štrkovec, Pošeň, Trávniky, ale aj Komisárky, Dolné hony, Karlova Ves, Dúbravka, neskôr Dlhé diely či Podhorské a Kostolné v Devínskej Novej Vsi. Pravdaže, vrcholom panelákového ošiaľu bola Petržalka.

*Fakty o sídlisku v Petržalke* 

- len tri využívané typy bytoviek umožnili panelárňam chrliť dielce na päťtisíc bytov ročne
- prvý dom na dnešnej Romanovej ul. č. 33 a 35 kolaudovali 3. 8. 1977
- na ploche 28,7 km2 aktuálne žije 115-tisíc obyvateľov
- hustota osídlenia je 4 085 osôb/km2
- počet bytov dosahuje takmer 45-tisíc
- tri štvrtiny súčasných obyvateľov majú stredné alebo vysokoškolské vzdelanie, rovnaký počet je v produktívnom veku

Rýchlo sa však pridali aj iné mestá. Fončorda či Sásová v Banskej Bystrici, Terasa alebo povestný Luník IX v Košiciach, Hliny a Vlčince v Žiline, nitrianska Chrenová či Klokočina, Podbreziny v Liptovskom Mikuláši, Baničné v Ružomberku... a mnoho ďalších panelových sídlisk vzniklo na Slovensku do konca socialistickej éry. "Dostať" v minulosti nový byt? To znamenalo nasťahovať sa do paneláka!


Podľa Štatistického úradu SR *je na Slovensku 34 052 panelákov * a v nich sa nachádza*635 815 bytov.* Pri priemernej obývanosti 3,21 osoby/byt podľa údajov Ministerstva výstavby a regionálneho rozvoja SR je zrejmé, že problematika panelákov sa dotýka až dvoch miliónov občanov SR. A to je počet, ktorý nemožno ignorovať. 

*Ekonomická životnosť panelových domov sa rátala na 77 rokov*, fyzicky sa však opotrebovali už skôr. Otázka dnes preto stojí, čo s nimi. Obnoviť či zrúcať? Možno raz naozaj príde čas, keď sa paneláky rozoberú a uvoľnia miesto bytovkám stavaným modernými technológiami. Nateraz však pre mnohých stále zostávajú jedinou šancou na bývanie. Preto jedinou prioritu je obnova Panelových domov, ktorá sa nám celkom rozmohla čo je síce potešitelné zistenie ale čo je nahoršie je farebné prevedenie. Keď sa vždy použijú rôzne farby, ktoré sa vôbec k sebe nehodia a potom to vyzerá ako v Albánskych mestách, Predstava ako to bude vyzerať keď budú všetky panelové domy zateplené je dosť tragikomická.  

BTW. *Prvý zateplený panelák na Slovensku bol v roku 1993*. Bola to výskumná úloha a peniaze na to boli ešte z federálneho rozpočtu. Po tých 14 rokoch farby skoro úplne vybledli a pod farbou je vidieť spoje polystyrénu a na severnej stene začína rásť niečo zelené, asi nejaká forma machu je jasné že bude nutné aplikovať novú maľovku. Ak sa toto bude prejavovať na všetkých zateplených barákoch tak už teraz mi je ľúto tích ktorí si na zateplenie zobrali úvery s dobou splatnosti 20 rokov a ešte ani nesplatia úver už budu musieť do baráku znovu investovať.









































































*košické sídlisko:*









*Zaujímavý projekt zateplenia v Poľsku:*


----------



## default

http://spravy.pravda.sk/pa-pa-panel...k_regiony.asp?c=A090110_141225_sk_regiony_p23


----------



## E499.3056

^^ Chodte si svoje antipanelakovske nalady vylievat inam... niekomu panelak vyhovuje, inym nie. Ak je panelak dobre urobeny a sidlisko pekne vyriesene, v nicom nevidim problem....


----------



## Joey_T

*Panelstory po slovensky*

*Máločo vystihuje časy urputného budovania socializmu ako panelové sídliská. Masovosť, rovnostárstvo, unifikácia, neúcta k jedinečnosti, nevšímavosť ku kráse, to je celkom slušná definícia tohto obdobia. Práve tento rok si môžeme pripomenúť nenápadné výročie - je to presne dvadsať rokov, čo sa v hlavnom meste Slovenska de facto zastavila masová výstavba panelových sídlisk, aj keď, samozrejme, naprojektované domy sa ešte dokončovali v najbližších rokoch.*
.
.
.

Panelák nie je výmysel socializmu. Prvé panelové domy sa začali stavať po prvej svetovej vojne v Holandsku, v Nemecku sa objavili v 20. rokoch. Prvé sídlisko postavili v Paríži v roku 1939. Paneláky stoja aj v Rakúsku a Švédsku, v západnej Európe sa však prestali stavať už v 70. rokoch.
.
.
.








Prvý slovenský panelák, © SME.sk

Prvý slovenský panelák postavili v Bratislave na Kmeťovom námestí 5 a 6 v roku 1954. Úderníci to zvládli za tri mesiace.
Prvé panelové sídlisko postavili v Bratislave na Račianskej ulici (predtým Ulica februárového víťazstva) v rokoch 1958 - 1961.
Bytové domy (budovy s viac ako troma bytmi) sa na Slovensku nachádzajú iba v 567 obciach, vôbec sa nenachádzajú v 2317 obciach.
Iba v 130 obciach sa nachádzajú bytové domy s celkovým počtom viac ako 500 bytov.
Najviac bytov bolo postavených v rokoch 1955 - 1983 (470 756 bytov).
Z 21 723 bytových domov na Slovensku sa iba 175 nachádza v nadmorskej výške nad 800 metrov.
*celý článok*









Jedna z víťazných štúdií na Petržalku. Obytná hviezda, © SME.sk


----------



## jozefst

Drvivá väčšina panelových sídlisk dosť brutálne zasiahla do urbanistickej štruktúry našich miest. Pôsobia nemestotvorne, akési samostatné celky s vlastnou formou estetiky. Nájdu sa však miesta, kde sa napríklad panelové domy tvoria súčasť mestského urbanizmu ako napríklad Škultétyho ulica pri dome odborov, alebo neďaleká Robotnícka. Prvý panelový dom na Kmeťovom námestí je vkusne zakomponovaný do mestskej štruktúry a obohatený o rôzne reliéfy, takže nepôsobí rušivo. V samotnej panelovej technólógii ani tak nie je problém, problémom je skôr urbanistické riešenie sídlištných celkov.


----------



## jozefst

A samozrejme netreba zabudnúť na vydarený projekt sídliska "februárka" na Račianskom mýte, ktoré je citlivo zakomponované do okolitej zástavby. Sám jeden z autorov architekt Štefan Svetko v jednom dome býval.


----------



## dustik

mne sa pacili panelaky v Mertine, blizko centra jak je Matica Slovenska tam je sidlisko 2 3 poschodovych panelakov, co uz zubom casu zapadli aj s tou cervenou omietkou do okolia, na okraji mesta su vyzsie, a bol odtial pekny vyhlad v noci :cheers:


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> ^^ Chodte si svoje antipanelakovske nalady vylievat inam... niekomu panelak vyhovuje, inym nie. Ak je panelak dobre urobeny a sidlisko pekne vyriesene, v nicom nevidim problem....


Súhlas. Nie všetky sídliská sú vyriešené zle a nie všetky paneláky musia byť zlé. Vidím, že tu panuje nálada "všetko, čo je komunistické je automaticky zlé". Nezabúdajte prosím, že paneláky sa stavali aj v Nemecku, Rakúsku, či Holandsku. Na druhej strane je pravda, že stavba panelákov sa postupom času až priveľmi zjednodušovala a tak to aj na niektorých miestach vyzerá. Ale myslím si, že naše sídliská by bolo možné zrekonštruovať do modernej podoby. Ten príklad z Poľska sa mi veľmi páči


----------



## Amrafel

prosím, nehovorte tu o tom, že paneláky pochádzajú z Nemecka, Holandska či Francúzska. Myslím, že diskusia nie je o ich pôvde, ale o dopadoch na naše mestá, a hlavne o zatepleniach. Priznajme si, že práve v post-socialistických krajinách paneláky najbrutálnejšie zasiahli do tváre mesta.

Čo sa týka zateplení, akurát včera som bol na jednom stretnutí s architektom, keďže náš panelák momentálne zatepľujú. Podľa jeho slov, paneláky nemôžupreberať farbu a štruktúru iných, pokiaľ ich urobí iný architekt- údajne aj na to platí autorské právo. Taktiež náš domovník hovoril, že sa snažil s ostatnými na našom sídlisku dohodnúť na jednotnej štruktúre,ale nikto s ním nesúhlasil. A tak bude náš dom vypadať inak ako prvý zateplený zo sídliska. Ale dobré aspoň je, že to bude v príbuzných farbách, čoí sa zas nedá povedať o treťom zateplenom dome, ktorý bude žlto-zelený :nuts:


----------



## Wizzard

jozefst said:


> A samozrejme netreba zabudnúť na vydarený projekt sídliska "februárka" na Račianskom mýte, ktoré je citlivo zakomponované do okolitej zástavby. Sám jeden z autorov architekt Štefan Svetko v jednom dome býval.


Februárka rulez, tiež bývam na konci tohto sídliska, hoci nie priamo v týchto blokoch, ale mám to k nim len cez cestu, občas zavítam aj do legendárneho Pokroku :banana:


----------



## seem

Niekto sa nám presťahoval?


----------



## default

Pocul som ze v tych barakoch su nejake sendvicove panely s podivnymi vlastnostami, je to tak?


----------



## seem

Jégeho


----------



## kapibara

Link na vyborny thread pre milovnikov commieblockov.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442527&highlight=commieblock+foto
A vsimnite si, kto ho zalozil a kolko nasich ludi tam diskutuje.
Na prvej strane v prvej stvrtine je jedna fotka z Budapesti, vyzera to uplne ako nasa Februarka, tato fotka vyssie od Wizzarda.

edit: vyborna fotka od Sukina http://www.flickr.com/photos/debleau/237666616/in/photostream


----------



## CI3r1cK

Ta fotografia na košické sídlisko je výsmech? Určite sa dala nájisť aj krajšia fotografia hno:hno:hno: trapné


----------



## seem

No ja v tom skôr vidím poukazanie na zlý urbanizmus. 

PS: Nechceme hádam zasa rozvíjať OT v podobe BA/KE že?


----------



## kapibara

CI3r1cK said:


> Ta fotografia na košické sídlisko je výsmech?


Ved ta fotka je velmi mila. Ked som bola decko, tiez som sa hravala len na prasiakoch pri nasom panelaku. Fotka len poukazuje na to, ze pri panelakoch neboli vzdy detske ihriska.


----------



## mike.i

^^ no fotka pekná, len keby na nej nebol LUNIK IX. 
Bloky vpravo je Krčméryho a oproti je Hrebendova...
Ukážka ako sa dá "zrecyklovať" sídlisko...


----------



## kapibara

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> *košické sídlisko:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


No mas pravdu.^^ Tato fotka sa tvari svojim prifarbenim, ze je z rokov 70, ale je to novodoba fotka.:bash:
-za komunizmu neexistovali na domoch satelity a tu vidim minimalne 2
-chlapcek na lavo ma dlhe vlasy, co bolo absolutne nepripustne
-ten v strede ma tenisky, ktore vtedy nikto nemal
- a ten na pravo ma teplaky, ktore sa este nevyrabali 
-a tusim tam aj visi palestinska satka na prasiaku
- a este taketo PVC sanky( v pravo dole) vtedy neboli


----------



## Majnolajno44

kapibara said:


> No mas pravdu.^^ Tato fotka sa tvari svojim prifarbenim, ze je z rokov 70, ale je to novodoba fotka.:bash:
> -za komunizmu neexistovali na domoch satelity a tu vidim minimalne 2
> -chlapcek na lavo ma dlhe vlasy, co bolo absolutne nepripustne
> -ten v strede ma tenisky, ktore vtedy nikto nemal
> - a ten na pravo ma teplaky, ktore sa este nevyrabali
> -a tusim tam aj visi palestinska satka na prasiaku
> - a este taketo PVC sanky( v pravo dole) vtedy neboli


Alebo inak, v 70tych rokoch lunik este nestal :wave:


----------



## kapibara

^^:lol:


----------



## tuomas666

tak vidim ze panelaky mnohi este budu obhajovat 
keby som sa povzniesol nad svoju nechut k tymto stavbam, tak dokazem mavnut rukou nad betonovymi sidliskami kde dominuje v podstate len zastavba tohto druhu. velke sidliska sa nachadzaju totiz na okraji mesta, postavene na zelenej luke kde tvoria samostany celok, sice skaredy jak noc ale nemaju tam comu vadit. co ma vsak totalne sere su panelaky kde-tade roztrusene v meste, necitlivo vsadene k povodnej zastavbe. prikladov by som nasiel viac nez dost (myslim na KE). Kuzmanyho ulica, Komenskeho ulica, Namestie osloboditelov, Pajorova ulica, Kalvaria ... toto tam nemalo co hladat


----------



## Nenka

*...a co konkretne vam vlastne vadi na panelakoch??*


----------



## default

nenka, ze su take hnusne


----------



## pt82

Wizzard said:


>


neuveriteľné že tieto paneláky majú už 50 rokov :cheers:
(už len 27rokov a končí životnosť) :lol:


----------



## Joey_T

Nenka said:


> *...a co konkretne vam vlastne vadi na panelakoch??*


Čo konkrétne sa ti páči na panelákoch?


----------



## Wizzard

ale vážne, čo sa vám nepáči na panelákoch? sú to ideálne stavby na bývanie. ak môžem porovnať, presťahoval som sa z paneláku do tehlového domu, a mám pocit, že v paneláku bola omnoho lepšia zvuková izolácia ako v starom klasickom dome, medzi stenami aj medzi bytmi, boli tam dokonale rovné steny a hlavne podlahy, a nie krivé a naklonené a kadejako divne narušené rôznymi výstupkami, schodmi a podobne, proste pôsobilo to na mňa omnoho modernejším a dokonalejším dojmom. jediná výhoda tehlového domu je tá, že ak si chcem zavesiť obraz na stenu, nepotrebujem príklepovú vŕtačku, ale stačí mi obyčajné kladivko.


----------



## Nenka

*... noooo, ja som sa pytala len tak pre zaujimavost, co sa vam na panelakoch nepaci.... 
... svoj nazor som este nevyjadrila, a ked mam pravdu povedat, tak sa nad tym idem zamysliet po prvy-krat v zivote... 

... myslim si, ze na tu dobu, ked sa zacli rozrastat sidliska vo velkom, to bolo najekonomickejsie a najrychlejsie byvanie... a nikto vtedy nerozmyslal nad vyzorom a estetikou... 

... ja som byvala v tehlovom klasickom obytnom dome z tych prvych v PD so 4 poschodiami asi 18 rokov a potom som byvala 6 rokov v "panelaku" ...

... a presne ako Wizzard podotkol, rozdiel bol len vo vrtani do stien... 


*


----------



## CI3r1cK

Ľudia ich nemajú radi možno preto, lebo paneláky sú symbol socialistického východného bloku, sú pre tú dobu typické.

Viem, že paneláky majú aj na západe, ale aj tak je to symbol socializmu, ktorý mnohí nemáme tak radi


----------



## Joey_T

Na panelák sa dá pozrieť aj inak ako len na socialistický príklad rovnostárstva a uniformného bývanie.

Panelákové sídliská sú sociálne neprívetivé miesta. Na sídlisku sa nedá robiť nič iné, iba spať. Nie je tam v podstate žiadna občianska vybavenosť. Ak chce ísť matka s dieťaťom na prechádzku, znova je to len medzi paneláky. Zväčša platí, že do prírody je to zo sídliska ďaleko. Na sídliskách žije veľmi veľa ľudí na malom priestranstve, no pritom veľmi málo z nich sa medzi sebou pozná. To je príklad aj amerických predmestí, ktoré dobre poznáme z amerických filmov.

Vidím, že tu viacerí Košičania vyjadrili rázny odpor voči týmto stavbám. Možno ťa to Nenka prekvapí, ale mňa nie. Košice boli za socializmu najrýchlejšie rastúcim európskym mestom. Socialisti tu za 20 rokov presídlili vyše 140.000 ľudí do novovybudovaných sídlisk, ktoré postavili nie len na okraji mesta, ale aj v samom centre. Ťažko tu nájdeš miesto, kde by si nevidela nejaký panelák. Aj preto ten odpor plne chápem.


----------



## kasnoslav

Pre kvalitu byvania je dolezite iba jedno, ci sa obyvatelia o dom staraju, alebo nan kaslu a nie to, ci je to panel, alebo tehla.

Tvrdit, ze panel je nezdrave byvanie je absolutny nezmysel. Aky je rozdiel medzi panelakom a ktorou kolvek modernou budovou, ktorej skelet tvori zelezobetonova monoliticka konstrukcia? Asi iba jeden. To prve sa stavalo za komunistickeho rezimu a to druhe za demokracie na biznis. Kedy sa dokazala skodlivost strku, piekju, cementu a ocele v dlhodobej blizkosti cloveka?

p.s. byvam v tehle


----------



## E499.3056

Joey_T said:


> Vidím, že tu viacerí Košičania vyjadrili rázny odpor voči týmto stavbám. Možno ťa to Nenka prekvapí, ale mňa nie. Košice boli za socializmu najrýchlejšie rastúcim európskym mestom. Socialisti tu za 20 rokov presídlili vyše 140.000 ľudí do novovybudovaných sídlisk, ktoré postavili nie len na okraji mesta, ale aj v samom centre. Ťažko tu nájdeš miesto, kde by si nevidela nejaký panelák. Aj preto ten odpor plne chápem.


Nazor Kosicanov beriem, lebo aspon 60% v 60.-80-tych rokoch presidlili z kraasnych tehlovych domcekov do tych hnusnych panelakov. Fuj! A este k tomu zadarmo.... tak preco nenadavat, ze? :lol: Keby nebolo zeleziarni, dodnes by ste boli len okresne mesto niekde tam blizko pri Madaroch


----------



## zuzana

Joey_T said:


> Na panelák sa dá pozrieť aj inak ako len na socialistický príklad rovnostárstva a uniformného bývanie.
> 
> Panelákové sídliská sú sociálne neprívetivé miesta. Na sídlisku sa nedá robiť nič iné, iba spať. Nie je tam v podstate žiadna občianska vybavenosť. Ak chce ísť matka s dieťaťom na prechádzku, znova je to len medzi paneláky. Zväčša platí, že do prírody je to zo sídliska ďaleko. Na sídliskách žije veľmi veľa ľudí na malom priestranstve, no pritom veľmi málo z nich sa medzi sebou pozná. To je príklad aj amerických predmestí, ktoré dobre poznáme z amerických filmov.
> 
> Vidím, že tu viacerí Košičania vyjadrili rázny odpor voči týmto stavbám. Možno ťa to Nenka prekvapí, ale mňa nie. Košice boli za socializmu najrýchlejšie rastúcim európskym mestom. Socialisti tu za 20 rokov presídlili vyše 140.000 ľudí do novovybudovaných sídlisk, ktoré postavili nie len na okraji mesta, ale aj v samom centre. Ťažko tu nájdeš miesto, kde by si nevidela nejaký panelák. Aj preto ten odpor plne chápem.


akurat vcera som kocikovala v petrzalke po chodnikoch, ktore su poprepletane pomedzi domy, medzi vzrastlou zelenou a prijemnym tichom vnutroblokov. moje dieta zaspalo do troch minut. celkom sa mi to pacilo. Cestou sme presli popri dvoch skolkach, 3 potravinach, jednemu zdravotnemu stredisku a jednej skole.
samozrejme, ked chcem ist na dlhu prechadzku vyrazime autom bud na zeleznu, alebo do blizkeho hainburgu, ale to je problem celej bratislavy. cez vikendy sa na kolibe a zeleznej a na devine neda pohnut, nehovoriac o sade janka krala, ktory je pre petrzalku mimochodom prijemne blizko.


----------



## Strummer

Joey_T said:


> Panelákové sídliská sú sociálne neprívetivé miesta. Na sídlisku sa nedá robiť nič iné, iba spať. Nie je tam v podstate žiadna občianska vybavenosť. Ak chce ísť matka s dieťaťom na prechádzku, znova je to len medzi paneláky. Zväčša platí, že do prírody je to zo sídliska ďaleko. Na sídliskách žije veľmi veľa ľudí na malom priestranstve, no pritom veľmi málo z nich sa medzi sebou pozná.


no neviem, ja mam na detstvo na panelakovom sidlisku (Ruzinov), trochu ine spomienky...to co pises platilo tak mozno pre Petrzalku, ale pre Ruzinov alebo Dubravku urcite nie.


----------



## Chunkylover

Z môjho pohľadu ani nejde o to, či je to panelák alebo tehla, ale ide o štruktúru celku, ktoré typy týchto budov vytvárajú. Masovo budované paneláky sú nahádzané do nezmyselných celkov, žiadne pekné klasické mestské štruktúry. Pohľad z lietadla ne takú Petržalku je naozaj smutný (nezmyselná je napríklad infraštruktúra, kde chýba pekná štvorcová štruktúra a namiesto toho vidíme len jednu zákrutu za druhou), na druhej strane pohľad na mesto tvorený tehlovými domami vytvárajúcimi zrozumiteľnú štruktúru je veľmi príjemný. 

A nejde len o to. Paneláky vytvárajú otvorené priestranstvá, ktoré patria všetkým. U tehlových domov vznikajú vnútrobloky určené predovšetkým majiteľov bytov a tí majú potom odlišný vzťah k t tomuto územiu prejavujúci sa v starostlivosti o okolie. Ako už bolo spomenutý, paneláky boli bodované bez služieb, zatiaľčo v starších tehlových domov je na prízemní priestor pre občiansku vybavenosť (napríklad kaviareň). 

Stačí si to predstaviť. Aký pocit máte keď sa prechádzate medzi panelákmi a medzi tehlovými domami. Mne je jedno z čoho je to postavené, to u mňa nevytvára pocit, ale *pocit vytvára celok* a komplexné vzťahy, ktoré sú typické pre jednotlivé typy budov. Samozrejme, že to nie je pravidlo, ale platí to dostatočne, aby sa to dalo takto zovšeobecniť.

Na ilustráciu prikladám obrázky. Každému je snáď jasné čo patrí k čomu.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Joey_T said:


> Na panelák sa dá pozrieť aj inak ako len na socialistický príklad rovnostárstva a uniformného bývanie.
> 
> Panelákové sídliská sú sociálne neprívetivé miesta. Na sídlisku sa nedá robiť nič iné, iba spať. Nie je tam v podstate žiadna občianska vybavenosť. Ak chce ísť matka s dieťaťom na prechádzku, znova je to len medzi paneláky. Zväčša platí, že do prírody je to zo sídliska ďaleko. Na sídliskách žije veľmi veľa ľudí na malom priestranstve, no pritom veľmi málo z nich sa medzi sebou pozná. To je príklad aj amerických predmestí, ktoré dobre poznáme z amerických filmov.
> 
> Vidím, že tu viacerí Košičania vyjadrili rázny odpor voči týmto stavbám. Možno ťa to Nenka prekvapí, ale mňa nie. Košice boli za socializmu najrýchlejšie rastúcim európskym mestom. Socialisti tu za 20 rokov presídlili vyše 140.000 ľudí do novovybudovaných sídlisk, ktoré postavili nie len na okraji mesta, ale aj v samom centre. Ťažko tu nájdeš miesto, kde by si nevidela nejaký panelák. Aj preto ten odpor plne chápem.


Ja som vyrastal na dlhych dieloch. Nemozem povedat, ze tie panelaky su to najlepsie co Bratislava ponuka, ale problemy, ktore si spomenul sa ma netykali. Asi 500m od domu som mal les, su v nom cesticky pre bicykle ktorymi sa dalo dostat napriklad do Devina, Dubravky..., na zaciatku lesa bola velka luka kam sa chodilo vo velkom opekat, kazdy panelak mal svoje ihrisko atd. 
So socialnou vybavenostou zacal byt problem az potom ako sa tu zacalo zahustovat novostavbami, takze pre mna su panelakove sidliska neprivetive jedine vzhladom


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Wizzard said:


> boli tam dokonale rovné steny a hlavne podlahy


Ja bývam v paneláku a v našom byte by som rôznych nedostatkov narátal neúrekom...


----------



## Wizzard

Ak by som mal hodnotiť svoje 3-mesačné skúsenosti po presťahovaní z Petržalky k Račianskemu mýtu, musím povedať, že mi niekedy chýba ten pokoj Petržalky, ktorý som si až teraz uvedomil. Tu v meste to akosi viac žije, hoci je to tiež akože sídlisko (Februárka), a ak si niekto myslí, že Petržalka sú králikárne, tak ja teraz bývam tak, že mám okno do vnútrobloku, a niekoľko metrov od okna sú v pravom uhle okná a balkóny, teda súkromie omnoho menšie ako Petržalke. V Petržke bolo všade okolo plno priestoru. Napríklad tu v meste keď si idem zapáliť na balkón, tak mám výhľad smerom na Februárku a na Račko, a všetci ma vidia, lebo na lodžii je len tenké zábradlie. V Petržke sú lodžie tak, že celobetónové a nikto ma tam nevidí, nehovoriac o tom, že tam som mal výhľad na obrovský školský dvor 

Dnes som sa bol pobicyklovať v Petržalke, a na oddych je Petržalka omnoho lepšia ako mesto, podľa mňa. Toľko zelene, Chorvátske rameno, Draždiak, kanál pri hrádzi, pláž pri Dunaji, proste je to niečo úplne iné. Dávno to už nie je len sídlisko.


----------



## tuomas666

ja napriklad tiez nemam problem s prirodou ktora sa pri sidliskach nachadza. tiez to mam z bloku 5 minut do velkeho lesa, chodia tam ludia opekat, behat, bikovat, s detmi, so psami, daju sa tam zazit dlhe prechadzky. aj ine kosicke sidliska ponukaju nejaky ten relax v prirode, sidlisko nad jazerom je dobrym prikladom, celym sidliskom preteka hornad a vedie tam chodnik kde sa da korculovat, prechadzat a potom az uplne do pridrody popri hornade. sidlisko kvp takisto - vedu tam cesticky cez polia a lesy az na jahodnu alebo do inych rekreacnych miest.
problem mam so stavbami ktore tam vyrastli, neosobne sede ubytovne, fakt len hruba stavba, u starsych bytoviek s 50tych rokov bola dole aspon obcianska vybavenost a boli zasadene do ulicnej linie a boli tam nejake pokusy o okrasne prvky na fasade ale na sidliskach su panelaky nasekane ako prislo. su vysoke a dlhe, ulice na seba nenadvazuju tak ako v meste. a po dokonceni sidliska boli dlhe roky problemy s upravami terenu, rozne priestranstva osatli rozkopane a stavbari tam po sebe nechali nepouzite materialy, chodil som sa hrat do velkych betonovych ovalov a vykopanych jam, zelen nebola takmer nikde (les uz tam bol samozrejme takze sa nepocita) chybali schody a chodniky, parky ...
dnes uz je to ine, panelaky sa zatepluju, sem tam sa vydlazdi ludmi uz vyslapany chodnik, zacala sa vysadzat zelen, ktora uz na niektorych miestach slusne podrastla. ale na sidliskach naozaj neni co obdivovat, najlepsie je odtial vypadnut, keby som tam nemal ten les tak sa zblaznim. 
sidlisko uz dnes uz je funkcna sucast mesta, ludia ta byvaju, nakupuju, chodia do kostola, k doktorovi, do krcmy, je tam mhd. ale ked mam ist niekam na prechadzku tak sa urcite nebudem prechadzat medzi panelakmi po celom sidlisku, kde pecie slnko na asfaltove chodniky, kde rastie burina namiesto travy, kde nenajdem na celej ulici lavicku ani odpadkovy kos. ale niekedy mi nic ine neostava, pretoze nemam vzdy cas cestovat do centra kde ludia sedia pri fontane, v letnych zahradach, v parkoch, prechadzaju sa a obdivuju krasne centrum. nakoniec sa ale musia aj tak vratit prave na to sidlisko kde maju domov. proste mam zmiesane pocity z toho, na jednej strane mam kde byvat a mozem byt rad ze mam blizko kus prirody, na druhej strane je to tam dost nezazivne, byt je krabica a jedine tak mozem vyliezt na balkon 1x2 metre ked chcem trocha vzduchu. a zase sa len pozerat na stovky inych okien a balkonov okolo


----------



## SunshineBB

umiestnenie sidlisk je vynikajuco "riesene" aj v Banskej Bystrici 

Podlavice(moje sidlisko): cca 4000 obyvatelov, lesy a luky z troch svetovych stran (Laskomerska dolina, Kremnicke vrchy .. nadherna priroda cca 3-4 minuty chodze od mojho panelaku)

Sásová: cc 25 000 obyvatelov,lesy a luky z troch svetovych stran, v blizkosti Pánsky Diel, na vychod dlhe polia a luky, nadhera 

Fončorda + Radvaň: dva na seba nadvazujuce sidliska 27 000 + 7 000 = cca 34 000 obyvatelov , lesy a luky takmer vsade, na jednu stranu CHKO Malachovske skalky, dalej oblast Sucheho vrchu, na druhu stranu kusok cez hron je Urpin, hvezdaren Vartovka, kilometre ciest a chodnickov 

Uhlisko a Sídlisko : najstarsie sidliska v BB lezia v podstate na upati Urpina, cize tam ani netreba nic opisovat 

urcite nielen v mojom meste ale aj v ostatnych podobne velkych alebo mensich mestach ludia nemaju problem s prirodou a relaxom .. nieje to na svetovej rovni, ale urcite to nieje najvacsim problemom, casto umiestnenie sidlisk je to najlepsie co ponukaju 

najvacsim problem je estetika(ktora neexistuje), urbanizmus (ktory tu taktiez neexistuje), pretoze v dzungli panelakov marne hladam nejaky vzorec podla ktoreho su umiestnene , a dalsim problemom je vyhotovenie, je to sice relativne nenarocna stavba, za tri mesiace hotova, ale zivotnost 77 rokov je znacne prehnana .. take fugy, take diery ci staticke problemy nenajdeme na ziadne novostavbe dneska ani o 30 rokov ...


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> no neviem, ja mam na detstvo na panelakovom sidlisku (Ruzinov), trochu ine spomienky...to co pises platilo tak mozno pre Petrzalku, ale pre Ruzinov alebo Dubravku urcite nie.


ani petrzalky sa to moc netykalo.. jej "problem" bol v tom, ze to bolo pernamentne stavenisko a mimo naletovej zelene tam toho moc nenasadili.

v ruzinove boli tie sidliska stavane skorej a preto mali dost zelene, teraz je v petrzalke mozno aj viac zelene ako v ruzinove, ktory podla mojho gusta az moc zastavali ..

petrzalke este chyba dostavanie nosnej osy, s cim sa pocitalo s rychlodrahou.. to je fakt, inak tam mas velmi dobre porisese skoly, skolky, a aj dorpavu viac menej, nemas tam temer nikdy problem so zapchami.. mas tam aj kopu zelene, ci uz okolo drazdiaka, alebo hradzu ...

ak by som si mal vyberat teraz byt medzi takou dubravkou, karlovkou a petrzalko, myslim solidnu novostavbu, asi by som volil petrzalku, karlovka je brutal prehustena a dubravka je uz dost daleko .. z petrzalky si v podstate za 15 minut pesi v centre .. 

mozno je to len moj dojem, ale ja som petrzalku zacal mat normalen aj celkovo rad a keby postavili elektricku a petrzalka city s bulvarom, neni problem 

aj ked ja sa priznam, za mam z istych dovodov "citovy" vztah ku starej petrzalke, co je po oblasti okolo riazanskej moja najoblubenjsia lokalita


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Ja byvam na zaciatku Petrzaky hned od auparku mam vsetko po ruke Aupark Sad Janka Krala, v pohode t-com plaz a 5minut od centra urcite by som tuto lokalitu nevymenil ani za centrum ani kolibu vymenil by som to len za Slavin 
v Podstate mam nadherny výhlad na hrad a centrum mesta je vsak rozdiel zaciatok Petrzalky a stred az koniec Petrzalky. Urcite niekde v strede 5trzalky by som nechcel byvat a uz vobec nie na konci aj ked na 5trzalsky zivot som si zvykol a vlastne ma vychovala ulica no na panelaky som si nezvykol vyzeraju strane skaredo je to humus. Co sa tyka interieru je to kvalitne byvanie takze interier je v podohe. Skoda ze vela panelakov ma az 12 poschodi keby vsetky panelaky boli iba do 6 poschodia tak by aj 5trzalka vyzerala krajsie. Najhorsie je to farebne prevedenie na zateplenych panelakoch aj nas dom caka united colors dufam ze ten nas panelak bude mat lepsie united colors ako tie ostatne, lebo v okoli je to hrozne s tymi farbami.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

tak tomuto hovorim krasna rekonstrukcia 16 poschodovych panelakov neuveritelne vypadaju super :cheers: (z byvalej NDR)


----------



## Majnolajno44

^^^^^^
WOW neuveritelne..Ten sedy vpredu uplne vizualne klame, clovek by na prvy pohlad povedal, ze to nemoze byt panelak ze ma nepravidelne rozmiestnene okna ale vsetko len klam s farbami. Fakt super :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Tak tento obrázok by malo dostať každé bytové spoločenstvo, ktoré sa chystá na zatepľovanie.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

tak toto je fakt nadherný UNITEDcolors ten cierny v zadu je uplne najlepsi presne takto by sa aj u nas malo zateplovat.



Marek.kvackaj said:


> tak tomuto hovorim krasna rekonstrukcia 16 poschodovych panelakov neuveritelne vypadaju super :cheers: (z byvalej NDR)


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Najlepšie zateplené paneláky, aké som kedy videl... Nemáš nejaké bližšie pohľady? Mám pocit, že to nie je omietka, ale obklad, ktorý je samozrejme drahší... Takže toho sa u nás asi len tak skoro nedočkáme...


----------



## Amrafel

sú to btw. študentské internáty v Drážďanoch


----------



## SunshineBB

ja mam taky pocit ze sice nie ten prvy sedy v predu, ale ten sedy vzadu ma naozaj nepravidelne okna .. ozaj je to panelak?

edit: ked tak na to pozeram, aj na ten uplne posledny, celkovo su to nejake netradicne "panelaky" ..


----------



## marish

hlavne tym, ze maju okna na dve navzajom kolme fasady. u nas som taky veru nikde nevidel.


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Mne sa najviac páči ten čierny v zadu, predstavte si, že by tak vyzerali celé sídliská.


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Ak by boli také celé sídliská tak by to bolo hádam ešte depresívnejšie ako komunistická šeď... Sem-tam to ale neuškodí, je to zaujímavý prvok...


----------



## Wizzard

aquila said:


> aj ked ja sa priznam, za mam z istych dovodov "citovy" vztah ku starej petrzalke, co je po oblasti okolo riazanskej moja najoblubenjsia lokalita


čo je také zaujímavé na Riazanskej a okolí?


----------



## aquila

rodinne domceky v relativnom centre  aj ked riazanska je zrovna prejazdna... to iste ako stara petrzalka..


----------



## Wizzard

aquila said:


> rodinne domceky v relativnom centre  aj ked riazanska je zrovna prejazdna... to iste ako stara petrzalka..


hej, máš pravdu, až potom, ako som to napísal, som si to uvedomil, súhlasím s tebou, vyzerá to tam fajn, hlavne ma fascinuje tá blízkosť Polusu


----------



## wuane

Povedal by som ze hentie NDR zateplene panelaky su lepsie nez niektore novodbe projekty. Velmi pekne.Tusim si to vytlacim 4 x a rozmiestnim to na nastenky do kazdeho 12poschodoveho panelaku v Modre,mozno sa inspiruju.
Inac isty posun tu nastal.Jednu 12 poschodovku natierali,a zvolili decentnu taku sedu,aka je na tom prostrednom.Len je to iba farba,nie zateplenie.


----------



## jozefst

Tie paneláky z bývalej NDR sú naozaj vzdareným projektom. Čo sa týka tých vztlačených fotiek, ktoré spomína Wuane, tak u nás na sídlisku aj čosi také vo vchode majú a je na nich zateplený panelák. Ešte k farbe sídlisk. Sídlisko v Devínskej bolo celé ladené do hnedo žltej farby a nejako to vyzeralo o niečo lepšie. Vlastne aj ten panelák, ktorý stojí pri pri NBS-ke. Čo sa týka tej riazanskej, tie rodinné domčeky sú peknou netypickou kolóniou aj s námestím uprostred. V Petržalke je pekná zástavba na očovskej, klasické murované domy, pekne usporiadané vedľa seba.


----------



## Norkey

Tak Drážďany kromě rekonstrukcí si myslím i dost bourají, je potřeba vyvážený přístup, jenom rekonstrukce často nestačí 

http://aktualne.centrum.cz/ekonomik...pel-v-soutezi-panelak-roku-2008-podivejte-se/


----------



## wuane

^^az na tie farby je to fajn.


----------



## Zolohoj

Marek.kvackaj said:


> tak tomuto hovorim krasna rekonstrukcia 16 poschodovych panelakov neuveritelne vypadaju super :cheers: (z byvalej NDR)


To je neuveritelne, ved to predstihne mnohe nove projekty. Kiez by takto vyzerali nase sidliska.


----------



## marish

*Farebné variácie zateplenia nikto nereguluje*

http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/136469_farebne-variacie-zateplenia-nikto-nereguluje


> Zateplenie domov na celom Slovensku sa rozbehlo ako po masle. Kedysi šedivé a smutné sídliská zrazu hýria farbami od výmyslu sveta a pestrofarebnosť bije do očí na kilometre. Na jednej strane takáto zmena poteší, na strane druhej farebné kombinácie niektorých domov sú proti akémukoľvek vkusu. Výber farieb totiž nikto nereguluje.


----------



## aquila

to sidlisko co pozerate, je jedno z najnovsich .. tie panelaky resp domy boli budovane od polky 90tych rokov az vlastne doteraz .. resp to je to najnovsie co tam je, a aby ste neboli tie byty tam stoja pomaly viac ako v nasej eurovei .. 

a to su prosim pekne byty na hranici moskvy, nieco ako panelaky na konci race, alebo este skor v devinskej ..


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Moskva je úplne iný svet, ako zbytok Ruska. Čiže tie ceny, ako v jednom z najdrahších miest sveta (istý čas aj najdrahšieho vôbec) sú fakt extrémne, teda aspoň pre nás.

Myslím si, že každému je jasné, aké problémy takýto spôsob bývania prináša. Sociálne problémy a problémy s dopravou sú asi najvýraznejšie. No Mosvka, ako megapolis (20M + obyvateľov) nemá iné riešenie, ako takéto. Populácia rastie, vznikajú nové rodiny a všetci potrebujú niekde bývať. Koľko miesta by zabrali štvrte s 5-poschodovými obytnými domami, rozľahlými parkami, ak by tam mal žiť toľko ľudí? Do takej štvrte ani nemožno dotiahnuť metro, nebolo by využité a pokrylo by len zlomok plochy. Tak čo je lepšie? Satelitné mestečká za hranicami miest, v podobe rodinných mini-domčekov tesne vedľa seba, alebo sídliská výškových budov?

Z tohto hľadiska u mňa osobne víťazí druhá možnosť. Samozrejme na pomery tak obrovského mesta, akým Moskva je. V našich pomeroch sa na to treba pozerať inak.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ len sa chcem spytat na tvoj zdroj informacii ohladom poctu obyvatelov Moskvy , jasne ze pri takych poctoch je pocet obyvatelov nepodstatna prkotina, ale ja som myslel ze Moskva ma "len" 10 mil ...


----------



## aquila

sme uz sice OT, ale moskva ma len nieco nad 10 mio, 20 mio ma aj spolu s moskovskou oblastou ..


----------



## jozefst

S tými farebnými kombináciami je to niekedy dosť veľká bieda. Proste papagájovce. Kompetentné úrady pri regulácii farebného prevedenia zateplených domov bezmocné. Hlavne že je "večírek". Aj to najlepšie farebné prevedenie zateplených panelových domov však nemestotvornosť drvivej väčšiny panelových sídlisk nevyrieši. Tento stav sa však asi veľmi dlhú dobu meniť nebude.


----------



## misko

v kosiciach je vydane obecne zavezne nariadenie, ze pri zmene nateru/rekonstrukcii je na fasade povinnost skombinovat aspon tri farebne odtiene (!!!).

ale pravda je, ze som sa pokusal presvedcit ludi v panelaku, kde ziju moji rodicia, aby bojovali a aby sme natierali len dvoma farbami - idealne bielou a sedou (je to mozne presadit, ale vyzaduje to trochu administrativnej cinnosti - ktoru by som zabezpecil).

hadajte ako to dopadlo - ano uhadli ste. farby budu tri a to ako z kanarika. proste blivajz. co si ludia odsuhlasia, to maju a tak im treba.


----------



## smoger

Neviem ci je biela farba zrovna najstastnejsie riesenie, predsa na bielej farbe su vzdy najviac vidiet spiny, cize mozno za rok (mozno aj menej) uz by to ani nebola biela


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ len sa chcem spytat na tvoj zdroj informacii ohladom poctu obyvatelov Moskvy , jasne ze pri takych poctoch je pocet obyvatelov nepodstatna prkotina, ale ja som myslel ze Moskva ma "len" 10 mil ...



S počtom 10 454 400 obyvateľov (údaj z 1. septembra 2007) je najväčším mestom Ruska a Európy. 
http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moskva


----------



## J1mbo

mne je dost zle aj z toho co sa deje s nasou ulicou kde byvam...nebyvam sice v panelaku ale, je to radovka z takych kociek niekedy z polky az konca osemdesiatych rokov....povodne to bola mozno vcelku nuda ked vsetky domy vyzerali skoro rovnako, ale v podstate to bolo celkom fajn, ale poslednych par rokov vsetci zaradom zatepluju a je to dost des teda....ma az zaraza ludsky nevkus....o farebnych kombinaciach ani hovorit nebudem (tie v podstate zase niesu az take tragicke vacsinou) ale ked si niekto dokaze na taku jednoduchu v podstate funkcionalisticku kocku drbnut taky pseudohistoricky lampasik nad vchodove pseudohistoricke dvere tak sa mi chce zvracat.... z priblizne 20 alebo viac zateplenych domov vyzeraju dobre 2....


----------



## seem

J1mbo said:


> ale ked si niekto dokaze na taku jednoduchu v podstate funkcionalisticku kocku drbnut taky pseudohistoricky lampasik nad vchodove pseudohistoricke dvere tak sa mi chce zvracat.... z priblizne 20 alebo viac zateplenych domov vyzeraju dobre 2....


Mohol by som to nafotiť. Poznám viac ulíc kde prevláda podnikateľské baroko. :nuts:


----------



## Joey_T

aquila said:


> sme uz sice OT, ale moskva ma len nieco nad 10 mio, 20 mio ma aj spolu s moskovskou oblastou ..


Zrejme tak to bolo myslené, súčet celej aglomerácie s predmestiami (oblasťami).


----------



## Kvietok

*Janosikova zo Sturovej*










Jedno z podarenejsich ... rovnakou schemou by to chcelo potiahnut az ku Steel Arene. Na rozdiel od tejto sekcie vsak tie dalsie obsahuju najvacsiu pliagu, - biele plastikove debnenia balkonov. :toilet:
Nejako pochybujem ze sa na ne da vybavit stavebko...a tak pevne verim ze za ne jednoho dna mesto zacne vyberat aspon pokuty.


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> S počtom 10 454 400 obyvateľov (údaj z 1. septembra 2007) je najväčším mestom Ruska a Európy.
> http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moskva


sranda, v sobotu cestou do brna sme sa presne o tom, ci je moskva najvacsie mesto v europe bavili s kamaratom. 

a v nedelu som mu toto posielal cez gtalk, takze vlastne iba copy/pastujem :cheers:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow
> "It is also the largest metropolitan area in Europe,[3] and ranks among the largest urban areas in the world."
> 
> ak to beres ako metropolitnu areu tak je moskva najvacsie mesto v europe (by population):
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_by_population
> 
> ale ak beries cisto iba mesto, tak je istanbul vacsi:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_population
> 
> o com by sa ale tiez dalo polemizovat, kedze cast istanbulu je v azii
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul#Cityscape


----------



## Bunk Moreland

neorganizovane ale imho pekne


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Legoland hno:


----------



## Joey_T

Čo je na tom pekné? Nekoncepčne riešená urbanizácia a k tomu úplne chaotické farby.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

To je taky manipulacny zaber, tie budovy su od seba vzdialene kilometre a ich farby su pomerne nevyrazne takze v tmom nevidim problem


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^To budú veľmi krátke kilometre... :nuts: Sorry, ale ani mne sa to nepáči...


----------



## SunshineBB

medzi prvou a poslednou strechou su tri kilometre


----------



## Zolohoj

Koro said:


> neorganizovane ale imho pekne





CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> Legoland hno:


Presne, Legoland! Je to otras, videl som sice aj horsie, ale fakt by uz mal zvitazit zdravy rozum a mala by byt schvalena nejaka regulativna vyhlaska. Lebo aj to co dnes este vyzera dobre, moze zajtra vyzerat hrozne! :bash:


----------



## marish

LeMoN-SK said:


> ^^To budú veľmi krátke kilometre... :nuts: Sorry, ale ani mne sa to nepáči...


tak ak je to fotene nejakym teleobjektivom (300-400mm), tak to moze dost stlacit perspektivu a kilometrove vzdialenosti sa mozu zdat ovela mensie. davnejsie sme tu mali fotku hradu ponad zeleznicne kolaje, na ktorej bol hrad obrovsky oproti realite.

OT EDIT:
porovnaj si napr. tu velkost hradu a auta pri 34mm a 170mm ohnisku:


----------



## LeMoN-SK

marish said:


> tak ak je to fotene nejakym teleobjektivom (300-400mm), tak to moze dost stlacit perspektivu a kilometrove vzdialenosti sa mozu zdat ovela mensie. davnejsie sme tu mali fotku hradu ponad zeleznicne kolaje, na ktorej bol hrad obrovsky oproti realite.


S fotografiou už mám isté skúsenosti, takže mi je to jasné. Dotknutá fotografia panelákov je fotená z nadhľadu, letmým pohľadom na stromy a okolie je jasné, že medzi niektorými panelákmi sú medzery do 50 metrov...



SunshineBB said:


> medzi prvou a poslednou strechou su tri kilometre


To nič nemení na tom, že sú tam na viacerých miestach blízko seba úplne inak natreté paneláky...


----------



## marish

^^ jo, mne nejak z diskusie vyplyvalo, ze hovorime o velkosti celeho sidliska. stale ale plati, co som napisal a este k tomu dodam, ze ani mne sa to nepaci. :nuts:


----------



## Zolohoj

Takisto fotim a takisto viem, ako fotografia dokaze skreslit realitu, ci uz pozitivne alebo negativne. Ale to nic nemeni na veci, ze ta fotografiia z BB ukazuje krutu realitu nasich miest. A nic to nemeni na veci, ze i ked zblizka to nemusi byt take hrozne, clovek si vyjde na kopec za mesto a vidi taky hnusny Legoland. Ja byvam v mensom meste a kym boli tie panelaky sice sede, ale aspon k sebe ladili, vyzeralo to ako tak fajn. Ale dnes sa zacinaju pestro zafarbovat a uz teraz z kopcov ten pohlad na mesto zacinaju kazit. V centre su tri vyskove, ktore su naopak zladene farebne a farby su jemne, nekriklave a posobi to velmi dobre, vobec to nenarusa vzhlad mesta. No tie sidliskove "papagaje", to je fakt hrozne. Ludia nemaju zdravi rozum, nemaju zmysel pre dizajn a potom to tak vyzera. Na taketo ukazky ludskej kreativity bohuzial pomoze len prisna regulacia.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nova moda - krvavocervena.


----------



## default

je to lepsie ako zlta s modrou alebo cervena s modrou


----------



## E499.3056

je to fajn... ale nemohol byt ten cerveny pas siroky asi ako povodny panel? nech ma to ma nejaky tvar aj


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Dnes zhodili lešenie z jednej strany môjho paneláku... Výrazná oranžová+belasá... :bash:

V najbližších dňoch dodám foto...


----------



## marish

LeMoN-SK said:


> Dnes zhodili lešenie z jednej strany môjho paneláku... *Výrazná oranžová+belasá*... :bash:
> 
> V najbližších dňoch dodám foto...


mozno u vas orange chysta bratislavsku pobocku.


----------



## smoger

Jedna novinka z TT my to pripomina trochu stare nemecke panelaky co tu boli tusim niekedy spomenute...


----------



## BrunoBA

vylet v moskve vyhlad z hotelu...nic moc fotka ale kazdopadne tie ich panelaky su omnoho lepsie nes nase


----------



## Qwert

smoger said:


> Jedna novinka z TT my to pripomina trochu stare nemecke panelaky co tu boli tusim niekedy spomenute...


Tu si niekto dal aspoň trochu záležať nay výbere farieb a nesnažil sa skombinovať ružovú s bledomodrou:nuts:. Len sa obávam, že v blízkosti o chvíľu zateplia nejaký panelák všetkými farbami dúhy a dojem to pokazí.


----------



## Creative

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/fasady-pan...k-bstavba.asp?c=A091229_074840_sk-bstavba_p01


----------



## jozefst

V článku pravdy sa spomína račko a svetkové domy. Paradoxne zapadli do okolitej zástavby, farebne nehýrili šeďou, vyznačujú sa mnohými zaujímavými detailmi, sám autor v jednom dome býval. Ešteže som zachytil dokument venovaný autorovi a tam to bolo spomínané. So zateplením jedného výškového vežiaka do šedo-oranžového odtieňa to naozaj presolili. Ale čo už, proste pohoda...

Citát z článku: "Podľa hlavného architekta Bratislavy Štefana Šlachtu zápasia v súčasnosti s "farebnou anarchiou" sídliská nielen v metropole, ale aj na celom Slovensku. Ako príklad mimoriadneho barbarstva spomenul sídlisko pri Račianskom mýte zo 60 rokov minulého storočia. Za jeho štyri jednotne natreté centrálne vežiaky získal v roku 1964 architekt Štefan Svetko cenu Dušana Jurkoviča. Po roku 1989 mali byť zaradené medzi kultúrne či technické pamiatky."


----------



## default

jozefst said:


> Ako príklad mimoriadneho barbarstva spomenul sídlisko pri Račianskom mýte zo 60 rokov minulého storočia. Za jeho štyri jednotne natreté centrálne vežiaky získal v roku 1964 architekt Štefan Svetko cenu Dušana Jurkoviča. Po roku 1989 mali byť zaradené medzi kultúrne či technické pamiatky."


NACO? 
Som sa bal kedy pride ta doba kedy budeme zakonom chranit panelaky a ona je uz skoro tu.


----------



## disciple9

this thread seems also very suitable for the commieblocks fanclub. too bad my slovak is too minor to understand everything what has been discussed here.

what i ask myself everytime when i go to slovakia, why do all the blocks differ so much in their renevoation? Does a housing association exist or is this different style of renovation owed to all those different owners of the blocks? I know of some blocks in kosice the interior and i wonder myself, when will a staircase be renovated or the elevator which is running since nearly 20 years will be changed. What about all the pipes running in such a block, when will these be changed? I am just asking and maybe all this is about to happen.


----------



## jozefst

Račko je však trocha iný príklad narozdiel od mnohých tuctových panelákov. Okrem týchto príkladov sa k nejakej extra ochrane panelákov nepripájam. Snáď ešte prvý montovaný panelový dom neďaleko pri bernoláku na Kmeťovom námestí, ten už aj technickou pamiatkou je, ak sa nemýlim. Je však opäť iný. A možno by zas nebolo zlé zachovať nejakú časť panelového sídliska, bez zateplenia v pôvodnom stave, ako pamiatku na to, ako sa tu svojho času stavalo.


----------



## Qwert

Creative said:


> http://byvanie.pravda.sk/fasady-pan...k-bstavba.asp?c=A091229_074840_sk-bstavba_p01


Horšie než fasády zateplované lentilkovým štýlom to už byť nemôže:lol:. Určite by som privítal, ak by paneláky v jednej štvrti mali po zateplení nejaký jednotiaci prvok na fasádach.



disciple9 said:


> this thread seems also very suitable for the commieblocks fanclub. too bad my slovak is too minor to understand everything what has been discussed here.
> 
> what i ask myself everytime when i go to slovakia, why do all the blocks differ so much in their renevoation? Does a housing association exist or is this different style of renovation owed to all those different owners of the blocks? I know of some blocks in kosice the interior and i wonder myself, when will a staircase be renovated or the elevator which is running since nearly 20 years will be changed. What about all the pipes running in such a block, when will these be changed? I am just asking and maybe all this is about to happen.


Scale of the renovation depends on their owners. Not all of them have enough money to repair everything. There are buildings which were completely renovated and also buildings where nothing changed since they were built.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Neviem ci to zalezi od mesta ale u nas v BB musel novu fasadu najskor schvalit mestky architekt.


----------



## Joey_T

SunshineBB said:


> dva zabery na to co konstatujem .. panelaky postavene v 80 rokoch pred zateplenim v bielej farbe .. nech sa pozriem z ktorehokolvek uhla (z panskeho dielu, z mesta, z vysielaca, zo seliec, proste zo vsadial) , vidim obycajne biele krabice uprostred luk a lesov .. po zatepleni by som mohol vidiet vkusne bytovky (napr tmava seda v kombinacii so slabo modrou a pod), ale namiesto toho v r. 2010 zateplia panelak, a pri pohlade na Sasovu opat vidim klasicke biele krabice (min. dalsich 30 rokov) .. posun po estetickej stranke nulovy ..


Veď tie paneláky vyzerajú výborne na to, že ide o klasické nerekonštruované domy, možno je to ich mladším vekom, ale aj tak. Mnohonásobne lepšie, ako niektoré súčasné farebné kombinácie, ktoré absolútne nerešpektujú logické rozdelenie domov, výklenky, balkónové rady a podobne. Len to okolie by si zaslúžilo rekultiváciu, rozbité betónové plochy, neupravená, divo rastúca zeleň, unifikované sorelistické obchodné domy a podobne.


----------



## J1mbo

Joey_T said:


> unifikované sorelistické obchodné domy a podobne.


neda mi neripnut si trochu ale socialisticky realizmus nema s panelakovymi sidliskami nic spolocne... par krat to tu uz bolo rozoberane ze co ten socialisticky realizmus je, takze len v skratke... je to historizujuca architektura a rozhodne nie unifikovana...


----------



## SunshineBB

J1mbo said:


> neda mi neripnut si trochu ale socialisticky realizmus nema s panelakovymi sidliskami nic spolocne... par krat to tu uz bolo rozoberane ze co ten socialisticky realizmus je, takze len v skratke... je to historizujuca architektura a rozhodne nie unifikovana...


a rozhodne so starsim datumom ako panelove sidliska


----------



## R1S0

SunshineBB said:


> tak preco su casto samé, ked k nim mozeme najst vhodnu farbu do kombinacie ? biela a odtiene sedej su najlepsie farby, ale cisto biely panelak vyzera ako v r. 86 tesne po kolaudacii.


lebo to casto riadia sami obyvatelia....a kedze su slovaci majstri do vsetkeho,tak to potom aj dopadne.


----------



## Joey_T

J1mbo said:


> neda mi neripnut si trochu ale socialisticky realizmus nema s panelakovymi sidliskami nic spolocne... par krat to tu uz bolo rozoberane ze co ten socialisticky realizmus je, takze len v skratke... je to historizujuca architektura a rozhodne nie unifikovana...


Napísal som síce sorela, ale nemyslel som tým doslova socialistický realizmus, ale typické socialistické "obchodné domy". Ten socialistický realizmus mono nájsť v podobe rôznych mozaík s vyobrazeniami pracujúcej robotníckej triedy na veľkých stenách budov. To už v drvivej väčšine z našich ulíc našťastie zmizlo.

Čo som tou unifikáciou myslel, je napríklad toto. Aj keď sú niektoré budovy iné, všetko to má rovnaké tvary, jeden spôsob, tretia, štvrtá a posledná sú ale úplne identické a sú pritom na troch rôznych miestach (dvoch sídliskách).

http://lh5.ggpht.com/sckesk1/R_EjkGeXTLI/AAAAAAAAHDw/CEFrBJd_vhU/s800/IMG_0865.JPG.jpg
http://lh6.ggpht.com/sckesk1/R9_wjHSO8rI/AAAAAAAADWQ/oALggMNyZ7I/s800/IMG_7913.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/sckesk1/R9_t9nSO7bI/AAAAAAAADL4/lQ4SM3qAp5c/s800/IMG_7793.JPG
http://lh5.ggpht.com/sckesk1/R81pyBa_BWI/AAAAAAAABU0/awBQYiiNvyw/s800/IMG_5971.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/sckesk1/R81q4Ra_B2I/AAAAAAAABY8/4hPDK7DRa8w/s800/IMG_6011.JPG
http://lh5.ggpht.com/sckesk1/R81z2Ba_EvI/AAAAAAAABxE/luo0TijUGw4/s800/IMG_6098.JPG

Photos by sckesk.


----------



## tuomas666

^^:toilet:


----------



## R1S0

jaaaj vidim ze ural je este vacsia bieda,ako ked som tam ako decko chodil na nakupy.... 

tam pomoze len demolacia.....


----------



## Joey_T

^^ To je asi najhoršie pseudo nákupné centrum, je maximálne nevhodne orientované a má nanajvýš zlé rozloženie. Bonus nie je ani tá vyasfaltovaná plocha, ale to nie je problém len tohto miesta.


----------



## NeMiroff

Milujem sovietske panelaky:cheers:


----------



## Zolohoj

^^ To nie su panelaky 

Co sa tyka tych farieb, znovu opakujem, biela, alebo bleda nie je zla, ale nie cisto biely panelak. Je to samozrejme subjektivny nazor. Najvacsi problem su tie niektore extra kreacie a ziadna regulacia, co prinasa ten nas cirkusovy vzhlad sidlisk. Mozu byt aj pestre farby, ale s rezervou a ked uz an jednom, tak aspon na celej rade panelakov. V Ziline na Solinkach robila jedna firma viac panelakov vedla seba a su paradne zladene. Farby si uz nepamatam,a le viem ze sa mi to celkom pacilo.


----------



## NeMiroff

Zolohoj said:


> ^^ To nie su panelaky
> 
> Co sa tyka tych farieb, znovu opakujem, biela, alebo bleda nie je zla, ale nie cisto biely panelak. Je to samozrejme subjektivny nazor. Najvacsi problem su tie niektore extra kreacie a ziadna regulacia, co prinasa ten nas cirkusovy vzhlad sidlisk. Mozu byt aj pestre farby, ale s rezervou a ked uz an jednom, tak aspon na celej rade panelakov. V Ziline na Solinkach robila jedna firma viac panelakov vedla seba a su paradne zladene. Farby si uz nepamatam,a le viem ze sa mi to celkom pacilo.


Ten horny ale je  Celkovo, sa mi lubia ze su stavane nielen panelaky ale vsetky obytne domy tam tak velkolepo..


----------



## SunshineBB

FERENC919 said:


> Ten horny ale je  Celkovo, sa mi lubia ze su stavane nielen panelaky ale vsetky obytne domy tam tak velkolepo..


no to je na samovrazdu v takych blokoch byvat .. obytna budova kde je 400 bytov? uf ..


----------



## JankoKE

Joey_T said:


> ^^ To je asi najhoršie pseudo nákupné centrum, je maximálne nevhodne orientované a má nanajvýš zlé rozloženie. Bonus nie je ani tá vyasfaltovaná plocha, ale to nie je problém len tohto miesta.


Náhodou, Ural by s normálnymi nájomcami a s nejakými úpravami mohol vyzerať celkom solídne.
Mne sa páči ovela viac, ako Važec, alebo Branisko, ktoré sú len obyčajné kvádre a tie železné schody:bash: . Ural má schodisko riešené podľa mňa veľmi vkusne.


----------



## hraby

3-jcipe "hviezdice" na Juznej triede v KE:


----------



## SunshineBB

hraby said:


> 3-jcipe "hviezdice" na Juznej triede v KE


ake su dispozicie tych stredovych bytov? prepokladam ze je tam aj vytah (alebo nie?) , ale neviem si predstavit ako je to vyriesene. existuju nejake podorysy?


----------



## Joey_T

Výťah nie je v strede, každý "cíp" má vlastný vchod, sú to tri samostatné domy takto k sebe otočené. Výťah je v týchto riešený dosť nešťastne na medziposchodiach, vidieť z fotiek menšie okienka takmer v strede domov. Napríklad ale bývalý hotel Kohal, ktorý prerobili na byty je urobený tak, že dve krídla sú prepojené.

pohľad z vtáčej perspektívy


----------



## hraby

^^ kazdy z 3 blokov ma vlatnu branu a vytahovu sachtu ale nastupuje sa tam tak divne na medziposchodi, v KE su take bloky este na terase nedaleko triedy SNP (podla toho, ze ich v lete zateplovali, snad aj chodby uz vyzeraju lepsie, uz som tam nebol v brane nejaky ten rok, stretavame sa uz v krcme ). na kazdom poschodi su 4 byty. akurat nevidno, na protilahlej strane su bytove jednotky s balkonmi. na kazdom poschodi je jedna bytova jednotka jednoizbak s balkonom. tradicne v strede je schodisko, maju tam menene okna, predtym boli o dost vacsie, dole kocikaren vedla vytahu, schranky a 2-jity vchod do brany. podorys nemam, nemam odkial.

Joe_y ti stihol odpovedat 4 minuty predomnov, kym som pisal ten svoj roman


----------



## marish

vytah+schodisko bude podla mna v tej casti s inymi oknami a ten stredovy trojholnik je asi nevyuzity.


----------



## hraby

^^ do toho "trojuholnika" idu jedny bocne dvere, ale do vnutra sa nedostanes, ale co je tam, netusim.. z hora je nat tym trojuholnikom aj trojuholnikova strecha. najdem nejake foto este a pridam pohlad na druhu stranu.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ dakujem vsetkym za odpovede .. tym, ze su vedla vytahov az tri okna, som cakal, ze to budu dva byty, nie jeden, preto som myslel na vytah v strede, ktory by obsluhoval tie vnutorne byty (ale ako vidim, aj bocne byty maju tri okna), ale to ze stoji na medzipodestach, to je teda rarita  zaujimavy panelak, ale dost neprakticky .. ale je to iste ozivenie oproti tym cinskym murom na mnohych sidliskach ..


----------



## default

luky133 said:


> Na Dlhých dieloch nám teraz pribudli dve rekonštrukcie panelákov (ďalšie momentálne robia) a môžem povedať, že jedna je totálne hnusná kombinovaná zeleno-žlto-fialovo-sivou ak si pamätám a ďalšia je fakt asi najkrajšia, ktorú som kedy videl a dokonca tam namontovali aj kamerový systém aby zabránili ničeniu fasády. Niekedy to asi odfotím a postnem.


a prosim ta ako kamerovy system zabrani niceniu fasady?


----------



## SunshineBB

default said:


> a prosim ta ako kamerovy system zabrani niceniu fasady?


no tak ked budem mat pred sebou dom s kamerami a dom bez kamier, ktory posprejujem?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Writerstvo je z velkej casti o adrenaline a pred identifikaciou na zazname na ochrani aj kapuca takze...


----------



## SunshineBB

Koro said:


> Writerstvo je z velkej casti o adrenaline a pred identifikaciou na zazname na ochrani aj kapuca takze...


fajn, je to tam na hovno, lepsie by bolo keby tam tie kamery ani neboli vsak na co su tam? zbytocne, nepotrebne ..

pod adrenalinom si predstavujem sprejovanie vlakovej supravy s vedomim, ze moze prist zeleznicna policia, nie sa postavit v kapucni pred kameru a kreslit si ..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ked nie adrenalin tak minimalne dobry vysmech  Mozno to niekoho odradi ale nepozastavoval by som sa nad tym, ze kamery nezabranili sprejovaniu.


----------



## luky133

No myslím, že kamery väčšinou vo veľkej miere odradia páchateľa od daného skutku. Je to vidieť napr. aj na vozoch v MHD - tam kde sú kamery sa nič nestalo. A zároveň nakoľko sa jedná o DOME kamery, ktoré majú záber aj na parkovisko, zastávku a časť ulice a málokto o nich vie tak môžno časom pomôžu identifikovať zlodeja napr. pri kradnutí automobilu resp. niekoho kto ničí zastávku... Avšak to už záleží či správca domu poskytne záznam vyšetrovateľovi nakoľko prioritne majú sledovať fasádu a nie okolie.


----------



## JankoKE

Fajn obrana fasády paneláku proti writerom je zeleň. Krok číslo jedna - dočasne oplotiť panelák , krok číslo dva - 5 az 10 cm od fasady spravit konstrukciu vysoku po prvu parapetu, krok cislo tri - vysadit rychlorastucu popinavu rastlinu, krok cislo styri - po obrasteni konstrukcie docasny plot odstranit.


----------



## zuzana

JankoKE said:


> Fajn obrana fasády paneláku proti writerom je zeleň. Krok číslo jedna - dočasne oplotiť panelák , krok číslo dva - 5 az 10 cm od fasady spravit konstrukciu vysoku po prvu parapetu, krok cislo tri - vysadit rychlorastucu popinavu rastlinu, krok cislo styri - po obrasteni konstrukcie docasny plot odstranit.


uhm, a ten dotycny s prvym parapetom sa ti podakuje za rebrik priamo do okna


----------



## JankoKE

Tá konštrukcia môže byť silnejšie, husté pletivo, na také rastliny nepotrebuješ konštrukciu, kde vodorovná priečka unesie 60 a viac kíl. Brečtan sa upne napríklad už na stenu a nik po nej nevylezie. Takisto sú rastliny, ktoré sa upnú do pletiva, po akom nikto nevynde. je to o vhodnej kombinácii. Ale samozrejme, ak by mali s tým na prízemí problém, tak nič. 
Len zaujímavé je,že obyvatelia rodinných domov , za plotmi,ktoré sú 1,2 metra vysoké, si okná nedajú do výšky dvoch metrov, alebo si ich nezamrežujú, veď ich vykradnú  .


----------



## zuzana

JankoKE said:


> Tá konštrukcia môže byť silnejšie, husté pletivo, na také rastliny nepotrebuješ konštrukciu, kde vodorovná priečka unesie 60 a viac kíl. Brečtan sa upne napríklad už na stenu a nik po nej nevylezie. Takisto sú rastliny, ktoré sa upnú do pletiva, po akom nikto nevynde. je to o vhodnej kombinácii. Ale samozrejme, ak by mali s tým na prízemí problém, tak nič.
> Len zaujímavé je,že obyvatelia rodinných domov , za plotmi,ktoré sú 1,2 metra vysoké, si okná nedajú do výšky dvoch metrov, alebo si ich nezamrežujú, veď ich vykradnú  .


uhm, a kedy si toto videl naposledy v hlavnom meste, resp. pri novostavbe?
niekedy aj samotna rastlina staci na to, aby po nej niekto vyliezol. ked uz sme pri absurditach, jednemu mojmu znamemu pred tyzdnom neboziecom prevrtali nadrz na aute, spravili mu skodu za 500-600 eur kvoli 20 litrom benzinu. takze ano, ludia su schopni urobit cokolvek. tak aspon im to neulahcovat. najma nie na sidliskach  okrem toho, neviem, co by ti na to povedala poistovna pri poistnom plneni. norma hovori o tom, ze parapet by mal byt vo vyske minimalne 1,8 metra od vysky verejneho priestoru, ak nie je objekt oploteny.


----------



## JankoKE

Tak daj riešenie Ty, rád to navrhnem na najbližšej schôdzi, ako posprejovaniu fasády predísť.
Takéto riešenie som nevidel nikde, aké navrhujem. Ale jednoducho nedá sa žiť tak, že budem za každým a všade vidieť a kalkulovať s tým, že nie to, nie tamto, lebo ma vykradnú. To si okná rovno môžem zamurovať, auto vkuse držať v garáži, nevychádzať na ulicu, keď nemusím, na čo sklenené zastávky, keď ich rozbijú, dajme si socialistické plechové, pri RD si dám radšej plot 2,5 metra....


----------



## fresco

na starych writerov je ucinny antigraffiti nater na mladych nic- sak niekde sa cmarat musi


----------



## veteran

^^ viem o jednom paneláku v KE, ktorý má do výšky asi 3 metrov antiwriterský náter a čuduj sa svete, fasáda je čistá už vyše roka! Okolité paneláky bez náteru vydržali tak do mesiaca.


----------



## fresco

moze byt, pokial je jediny a vsetky okolo ten nater nemaju, ale zo zvysujucim sa percentom budov ktore ten nater maju to prestava byt ucinne, casto si soplosi povedia ze sak henti si dali antigraffiti nater tak im tam just supneme nejaky hnusny tag


----------



## SunshineBB

asi sa pytam ako debil, ale na akom principe funguje ten antigrafity nater? nechyta nanho farba zo spreju či? ..


----------



## kapibara

Je to ochranny nater na farbe fasady. Graffiti sa potom vacsinou da jednoducho utriet spongiou, alebo v horsich pripadoch sa rozpusti chemikaliou na to urcenou.


----------



## fresco

vacsinou tou chemikaliou


----------



## JankoKE

Tak pokiaľ to funguje, tak je to fajn a to bude to správne riešenie.


----------



## hraby

Kosice:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V Martine Kosuty 2 sa nachadza bytovka ludmi pomenovana "lentilka",o okolie ktorej sa stara hendikepovana vytvarnicka- klobuk dolu...


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Tak to je naozaj krása, bodaj by takých bolo viac...


----------



## Zolohoj

To je brutal, to ako keby ani nebolo u nas. Nadhera! Klobuk dole pred tou vytvarnickou!


----------



## Strummer

BEFORE:





















AFTER:


----------



## kaxno

Hmm, ten zlty a posledny su velmi pekne, myslim ze krajsie, ako vacsina dnesnych novostavieb. Akurat mam pocit, ze tento typ nema vytah, ci sa mylim ? 
Ale ten prvy (zeleny) je icsta hroza  Kde to je ?


----------



## marish

pozeram, ze aj tie ihlicnany z prvej fotky dali dole... inak ta druha farebna verzia sa mi najviac pozdava. kay:

kde to je fotene?


----------



## zuzana

kaxno said:


> Hmm, ten zlty a posledny su velmi pekne, myslim ze krajsie, ako vacsina dnesnych novostavieb. Akurat mam pocit, ze tento typ nema vytah, ci sa mylim ?
> Ale ten prvy (zeleny) je icsta hroza  Kde to je ?


do styroch poschodi nemusi byt vytah. preto su malopodlazne zastavby o tolko lacnejsie ako vyskove


----------



## Strummer

tie ihlicnany tam stale su, lebo ten prvy v skutocnosti nie je stara fotka, ale ostal jediny neprerobeny, pouzil som ho ako priklad, kedze tie ostatne vyzerali predtym presne tak isto 

je to z jedneho mestecka na Morave, tychto rekonstrukcii je tam vsade velmi vela. hlavne tie balkony su super, myslel som si ze sa to neda robit na vyssich panelakoch, ale uz som tak videl spraveny aj 8-poschodovy. vytahy tam nie su, ale v tejto vyske (4 podlazia) sa v panelakoch vytahy nikdy nestavali, a nemyslim si ze by boli treba.


----------



## johnnyy

ako mozu spravit niektore take decentne, pekne.. a potom to zabiju tou zeleno-zltou kombinaciou? 
az na ten spominany nevkus su ostatne celkom schopne


----------



## misko

teda ja cumim.
tie krasne jednoduche a vzdusne balkony s presklennym zabradlim nahradili neuveritelne tazkopadne radobylodzie s nechapem preco zrezanym podorysom, co tie domy posunulo k estetike z 92heho...
no teda podla mna je to dost priserny nevkus, ale vizera to, ze som sam...


----------



## seem

^^ Nie si sám. 

ja by som si vedel predstaviť na bielych paneloch biely obklad a na žlté kusy nejako farebne/texturovo odlišný a balkóny so skleným zábradlím. :cheers:



>


----------



## Strummer

tie nove balkony maju cca 2x vacsiu plochu a na rozdiel od tych starych su aj prakticky vyuzitelne... funkcny rozdiel je obrovsky, to mi mozete verit.


----------



## seem

^^ Ale ešte horšie mi tam pripadajú tie satelity - ako v rómskom gete.


----------



## Strummer

seem said:


> ^^ Ale ešte horšie mi tam pripadajú tie satelity - ako v rómskom gete.


s tym sa bohuzial neda nic robit, ak sa nachadzas na konci sveta, kde na terestrialnu antenu chytis tri stanice a nejaky velky kablovy provider sa tam nevyskytuje ani nahodou...


----------



## marish

seem said:


> ^^ Ale ešte horšie mi tam pripadajú tie satelity - ako v rómskom gete.


to si asi este nevidel jeden nemenovany hotel (ubytovnu?) v bratislavskej raci. na fotke este nie je vidiet jeden obrovsky satelit (za stromom).

podla mna tam musia chytit vsetko od al jazeery po eskimacku statnu televiziu...


----------



## default

bordel na balkonoch, ake typicke pre slovensko


----------



## zuzana

misko said:


> teda ja cumim.
> tie krasne jednoduche a vzdusne balkony s presklennym zabradlim nahradili neuveritelne tazkopadne radobylodzie s nechapem preco zrezanym podorysom, co tie domy posunulo k estetike z 92heho...
> no teda podla mna je to dost priserny nevkus, ale vizera to, ze som sam...


tie jednoduche vzdusne balkony na ocelovom roste bez akehokolvek riesenia tepelneho mosta vystavene vsetkym poveternostnym vplyvom nahradene z troch stran chranenymi riadne osetrenymi lodziami, do ktorych nevidis a teda ta netrapi co tam maju ludia poukladane, fakt katastrofa


----------



## seem

marish said:


> to si asi este nevidel jeden nemenovany hotel (ubytovnu?) v bratislavskej raci. na fotke este nie je vidiet jeden obrovsky satelit (za stromom).
> 
> podla mna tam musia chytit vsetko od al jazeery po eskimacku statnu televiziu...


Videl  

_tam bude nejaká informačná agentúra _


----------



## JankoKE

Hah..keď veľa tanerov, stači jeden taner na streche, pár aktívnych prvkov a je to, ale to je na dohode vlastníkov.
A tí experti toho veľa nechytajú, každá parabola asi ide na tú istú družicu, možno na nejaké vedľa, keď tam majú viac tanerov..škoda, že dakto si dá na balkón tri tanere namiesto toho, aby si kúpil multifeed , alebo motor. JE to kusa ot, ja len, že výzoru bytoviek sa dosť týka  .


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Da sa za toto dat pokuta?


----------



## marish

mna by skor zaujimalo: preco?
fakt nechapem co ich k tomu viedlo...


----------



## pt82

keď sa sused nechce poskladať na zateplenie
source: internet


----------



## JankoKE

pt82 said:


> keď sa sused nechce poskladať na zateplenie
> source: internet


:bash: tak toto je iný idiotizmus.


----------



## potkanX

kktzmus na entu. ked uz chceli nechat pana suseda nezatepleneho, tak mali aspon izolaciu nechat presahovat aspon 60 cisel, idealne tak 1m. takto si susedia zhora aj zdola zarobili na nadherne kultury plesni.


----------



## SunshineBB

o kolko drahsie by to vyslo na kazdu rodinu, keby to zatiahli cele ? bola by to az taka velka suma?


----------



## veteran

SunshineBB said:


> o kolko drahsie by to vyslo na kazdu rodinu, keby to zatiahli cele ? bola by to az taka velka suma?


Až také hrozné by to nebolo (záleží na veľkosti bloku a počte rodín), ale prečo by som mal platiť za nejakého debila? 

Aj môj blok už chceli zatepľovať, no nie všetci súhlasili, takže sa nič nekonalo (poväčšinu súhlasili tí, ktorí nemajú plastové okná, mysliac si, že zateplenie je všeliek). Veľmi sa čudujem, že sa k zatepľovaniu tej bytovky na fotke pristúpilo, aj napriek tomu, že ten jeden nesúhlasil.


----------



## misko

nestavil by som sa, ze to neni nejaky fotoshop.

ked nie, tak ti ostatny osrali sami seba, lebo to, co sa teraz deje v tej konstrukcii uplne znehodnocuje posobenie izolacie, o tom, ze zivotnost takehoto zateplenia bude skratena nasobne ani nehovoriac.


----------



## R1S0

SunshineBB said:


> o kolko drahsie by to vyslo na kazdu rodinu, keby to zatiahli cele ? bola by to az taka velka suma?


no ak by dalsi videli,ze to zacvakaju dalsie rodiny,myslis,ze by zaplatili? ze by nezvolili postup ako ten exot? :lol:

a btw ako kolega pisal,preco by mali platit nieco za niekoho...hno:


----------



## seem

Ďalší zaujímavý príklad ktorý som tu musel poslať z košického vlákna. 




runnert said:


> :applause:kay::rock:


----------



## Favorit

^^
škoda že to nespáchal o poschodie vyššie, lepšie by to vyniklo


----------



## SunshineBB

R1S0 said:


> no ak by dalsi videli,ze to zacvakaju dalsie rodiny,myslis,ze by zaplatili? ze by nezvolili postup ako ten exot? :lol:
> 
> a btw ako kolega pisal,preco by mali platit nieco za niekoho...hno:


ja netvrdim ze to mali urobit, len som sa nad tym zamyslel. jasne ze keby to vyslo tomuto, skusali by aj dalsi.

a platit by platili, pretoze teraz zaplatili plnu cenu, a vysledok je polovicny. nie preto, ze typek nema zateplene, ale preto, ze oni budu o par rokov riesit vlastne problemy ktore z toho vznikaju.


----------



## veteran

^^ ak ten obrázok nie je photoshopovský podvrh a v skutočnosti sa takéto niečo spáchalo, tak to musel povoliť riadny blbec. V Košiciach viem o viacerých panelákoch, kde jeden-dvaja nesúhlasili a nerobilo sa kvôli tomu nič.


----------



## JankoKE

Hmmm je možné, že jeden, dvaja môžu robiť takéto obštrukcie? Ak sa nemýlim, zadávateľom prác býva SVB a to keď sa dohodne nadpolovičnou väčšinou, tak holt smola, jednoducho nemôže mať predsa v spoločenstve , kde je napríklad 80 bytov, právo veta jedna domácnosť, to by sa nič nespravilo. U nás sa normálne platí mesačne do fondu no a z toho sa robila strecha, brány, murovala sa chodba ( namiesto tých presklenných okien, cez ktoré ťahalo) a predpokladám, že aj zatepľovať sa bude a pri tých menovaných prácach myslim nebola nejak 100percentná ucast...skrátka, na schôdzi sa odhlasuje a je. nadpolovičná väčšina a hotovo.


----------



## veteran

JankoKE said:


> Hmmm je možné, že jeden, dvaja môžu robiť takéto obštrukcie? Ak sa nemýlim, zadávateľom prác býva SVB a to keď sa dohodne nadpolovičnou väčšinou, tak holt smola, jednoducho nemôže mať predsa v spoločenstve , kde je napríklad 80 bytov, právo veta jedna domácnosť, to by sa nič nespravilo. U nás sa normálne platí mesačne do fondu no a z toho sa robila strecha, brány, murovala sa chodba ( namiesto tých presklenných okien, cez ktoré ťahalo) a predpokladám, že aj zatepľovať sa bude a pri tých menovaných prácach myslim nebola nejak 100percentná ucast...skrátka, na schôdzi sa odhlasuje a je. nadpolovičná väčšina a hotovo.


U nás to bolo asi takto. Bývam v P1.14 z roku 1987, čo sú jedni z najviac sfušovaných blokov v meste (viac už len P1.15 z pórobetónových panelov - dajú sa spoznať zreteľným popraskaním fasády - viď obrázok vpravo). Ako blok sa berú dve brány (môj má označenie 117A - to sú brány Berlínska 30 a 31). Náš vchod sa samostatne zatepľovať vraj nedá - urobili by to len spoločne so susdedným vchodom č. 31. 

Niektorí susedia z našej brány silou-mocou chceli zatepľovať - zaujímavé je, že práve tí, čo nemali vymenené okná za plastové. A aj sa niektorí posťažovali, že majú nehorázne nedoplatky za kúrenie - mám však dôvodné podozrenie za tie roky, že niektorí experti v zime kúria na plné pecky a keď sa im zdá, že je v byte už teplo, otvoria okno, ale radiátor nechajú bežať. Máme už dosť vybehané regulátory radiátorov, takže veľmi dobre počujem, kedy suseda nad nami zapne/vypne radiátor (už sa stalo že ho zapínala v októbri, keď bolo ráno +6°C ).

Navyše sa v mojej bráne susedia striedajú ako hokejisti na ľade, takže okrem zopár "skalných" ani neviem, či ten, kto ide so mnou vo výťahu, je môj sused, alebo ide len na návštevu. Len veľmi málo ľudí sa v jednom byte zdržalo viac ako 5 rokov, takže o zatepľovaní snáď ani nerozmýšľali.

Vo vedľajšej bráne č. 31 žijú prevažne rodiny s nízkymi príjmami (zrejme tam dostali byty z nejakého národného podniku ešte pred revolúciou) - dosť z nich ešte nemá vymenené všetky okná - z ich brány nesúhlasil so zateplením takmer nikto.

Ale inak sa nesťažujem, zima mi v byte nie je - osobne preferujem tak 19-20°C, nie viac. Uvidíme, koľko ten náš panelák ešte vydrží.


----------



## JankoKE

U nás, musím poklepkať, je to zvyčajne jasné, to, čo sa predloží na schôdzi, sa aj odhlasuje, max. je jeden, dvaja proti. Ale inak v globále mám štastie na umne uvažujúcich susedov. No a zatepľovanie mi aź tak nechýba, je pravda, že niektorí ľudia topia jak najatí a potom nadávajú, koľko platia, no ale to je už ich mentálny mantinel,žiaľ, my kúrime, koľko treba, sme spoko.  a ako som písal už niekedy, zateplenie ani nechýba. Za tú cenu sa zvnútra dá vchod tak urobiť, že jedna básnička a kebyže zvýši aj na výťah... jak nové .


----------



## mck69

veteran said:


> U nás to bolo asi takto. Bývam v P1.14 z roku 1987, čo sú jedni z najviac sfušovaných blokov v meste (viac už len P1.15 z pórobetónových panelov - dajú sa spoznať zreteľným popraskaním fasády - viď obrázok vpravo). Ako blok sa berú dve brány (môj má označenie 117A - to sú brány Berlínska 30 a 31). Náš vchod sa samostatne zatepľovať vraj nedá - urobili by to len spoločne so susdedným vchodom č. 31.
> Niektorí susedia z našej brány silou-mocou chceli zatepľovať - zaujímavé je, že práve tí, čo nemali vymenené okná za plastové. A aj sa niektorí posťažovali, že majú nehorázne nedoplatky za kúrenie - mám však dôvodné podozrenie za tie roky, že niektorí experti v zime kúria na plné pecky a keď sa im zdá, že je v byte už teplo, otvoria okno, ale radiátor nechajú bežať. Máme už dosť vybehané regulátory radiátorov, takže veľmi dobre počujem, kedy suseda nad nami zapne/vypne radiátor (už sa stalo že ho zapínala v októbri, keď bolo ráno +6°C ).
> 
> Navyše sa v mojej bráne susedia striedajú ako hokejisti na ľade, takže okrem zopár "skalných" ani neviem, či ten, kto ide so mnou vo výťahu, je môj sused, alebo ide len na návštevu. Len veľmi málo ľudí sa v jednom byte zdržalo viac ako 5 rokov, takže o zatepľovaní snáď ani nerozmýšľali.
> 
> Vo vedľajšej bráne č. 31 žijú prevažne rodiny s nízkymi príjmami (zrejme tam dostali byty z nejakého národného podniku ešte pred revolúciou) - dosť z nich ešte nemá vymenené všetky okná - z ich brány nesúhlasil so zateplením takmer nikto.
> 
> Ale inak sa nesťažujem, zima mi v byte nie je - osobne preferujem tak 19-20°C, nie viac. Uvidíme, koľko ten náš panelák ešte vydrží.


 Asi patrim k vynimkam. Kupil som byt na 31-tke, dal som urobit plastove okna, podlahy, stierky a ine. Este ma caka vyhodenie jadra a mozem byvat a hlasovat za zateplenie


----------



## veteran

mck69 said:


> Asi patrim k vynimkam. Kupil som byt na 31-tke, dal som urobit plastove okna, podlahy, stierky a ine. Este ma caka vyhodenie jadra a mozem byvat a hlasovat za zateplenie


V minulosti ich bola prevaha - neviem kedy si tam kúpil byt, ale čo si ja pamätám 10 rokov dozadu, tak tam bývalo zopár "čudákov". Asi aj v 31 sa často mení osadenstvo, ako u nás v 30


----------



## mck69

veteran said:


> V minulosti ich bola prevaha - neviem kedy si tam kúpil byt, ale čo si ja pamätám 10 rokov dozadu, tak tam bývalo zopár "čudákov". Asi aj v 31 sa často mení osadenstvo, ako u nás v 30


Cerstva kupa, sused  Zatial som sa o zateplovani nic nedozvedel, lebo este tam nebyvam, ale budem na tom trvat, lebo byt mam v osobnom vlastnictve a "rohovy"


----------



## veteran

mck69 said:


> Zatial som sa o zateplovani nic nedozvedel, lebo este tam nebyvam, ale budem na tom trvat, lebo byt mam v osobnom vlastnictve a "rohovy"


Zateplenie nášho bloku je podľa mňa hudbou budúcnosti. Riešilo sa to zatiaľ len raz, myslím, že iniciatíva išla z našej brány - argumentom boli veľké náklady na teplo niektorých expertov (skutočnú príčinu som tu už vysvetľoval). Ešte zopár rokov to počká podľa mňa...


----------



## tuomas666

toto koluje na fasbuku 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=130809150316803&oid=173649895981378&comments


----------



## Strummer

tuomas666 said:


> toto koluje na fasbuku
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=130809150316803&oid=173649895981378&comments


uz som chcel napisat ze celkom dobry strih a kompozicia, ale na 0:43 to dost pokazili...


----------



## marish

fajny heineken 
katka brychtova by sa mozno aj spytala: _"dame stenu prec?"_


----------



## hraby

Košice:


----------



## veteran

>


Len doplním, že táto bytovka bola postavená za maďarskej okupácie ako sociálny dom pre mestskú chudobu. Celkom pekná budova, hoci je tehlová, podobá sa na paneláky, ktoré sa začali stavať o nejakých 15 rokov neskôr.


----------



## misko

tak konecne som objavil nejaky inspirativny pocin ohladom rekonstrukcie panelaku:
gutgut:
http://www.gutgut.sk/projects/brs/

a uz je to realne v procese:
http://www.gutgut.sk/blog/1010-brs/


----------



## marish

sehr gut!

uz na prvy pohlad je ten panelak krajsi. :lol:

















najviac ma zaujala modifikacia "+room"


----------



## radeoNko

mna najviac zaujala ta slecna v minisukni


----------



## R1S0

ta +room je uz realizovana tusim parkrat v europe... osobne by som do niecoho takeho urcite nesiel 

inak sa mi ten navrh paci...


----------



## eMKejx

vypada to super ako sa da zmenit zapolisterovany socik na nieco "slobodne" a moderne vypadajuce  videl som tu uz volakde tie "nastrelene" balkony na bytovke na ktorej nikdy predtym balkony nemali. to je parada. Projekt sa mi paci. V podstate tiez byvam v takomto objekte a mame krajny byt cize zboku ta "rampa" zo spalni by prisla vhod


----------



## default

bol by rachot, keby tie balkony vypadali


----------



## marish

^^ a este ako by potom vypadali ti obyvatelia bytov... skoda reci.


----------



## R1S0

debilizmus na n-tu


----------



## hraby

^^ prave preto som to cvakol a postol sem. proste typicka kosicka gadžovina.. toto normalne zmyslajuci clovek nepochopi..


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Prečo si človek, ktorý má čerstvo zrekonštruovanú celú bytovku prefarbí balkon na červeno? To musí byť už totálny debil...hno:


----------



## Reaktor

.. to je cerstvo zrekonstruovana bytovka?.. ufff. tak to sme dopadli


----------



## Strummer




----------



## hraby

cca. 3 roky co tu predtym ubytovnu kompletne rekonstruovali a prerobili na byty.. :nuts:


----------



## JankoKE

Fuh, ten spolocensky pavilon... no tak to je ozaj kentus.


----------



## zimi123

Sásová - BB

nedávno zrekonštruovaný panelák + klasický



a náš panelák na ktorý nám dali solárne panely a ešte nám nechali aj darček k vianociam v podobe tých dvoch plošín, ktoré sú tam už 2 mesiace a samozrejme sa tam ani tí robotníci tie 2 mesiace neukázali...a ešte nám s tých panelov visia aj tesnenia ...


----------



## Puki

Keby sa nahodou pokazil vytah aby ste nemuseli ist po schodoch 

Ta lavicka nad vchodom vyzera celkom bezpecne ^^


----------



## tuomas666

Strummer said:


>


tak to je pecka. krasa. tie balkony sa mi velmi pacia, aj celkovo to vyzera velmi dobre


----------



## JankoKE

Prehodený koberec cez solárny panel je celkom zaujímavý počin, to som ešte nevidel...


----------



## majjer

hno:


----------



## Strummer

heheh, teraz sa niektori majitelia bytov urazia, co robi tato fotka v "panelakovom" threade :nuts:


----------



## hraby

majjer said:


>


lokalita?


----------



## KLEPETO

^^To je naša slávna Jégeho Alej I. etapa. :nuts:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420973


----------



## hraby

^^ vdaka. zblizka som to nevidel, len z dialky.


----------



## seem

Potom nám tu asi chýbajú aj - 










Tiež netreba zabudnúť na Rusticu -


----------



## eMKejx

to su fakt solarrne panely? myslim tu sasovu bb - rudohorska ci jaka je to ulica... lebo sak chodim tade denne a nevsimol som si ich tam po tom co to dokoncili... zvlastne, ale je pravda ze tu bytovku zateplovali dlho, nic to ale nieje ked jednu 12 posch. zatepluju 10 mesiacov!!!


----------



## zimi123

eMKejx said:


> to su fakt solarrne panely? myslim tu sasovu bb - rudohorska ci jaka je to ulica... lebo sak chodim tade denne a nevsimol som si ich tam po tom co to dokoncili... zvlastne, ale je pravda ze tu bytovku zateplovali dlho, nic to ale nieje ked jednu 12 posch. zatepluju 10 mesiacov!!!


to je na tatranskej hneď prvý panelák od billy....ale tak možno dokončili tie panely ale aspoň tie plošiny si mohli zobrať...


----------



## zimi123

Ešte jeden pohľad v Sásovej smerom na polikliniku a rudohorskú...väčšina panelákov je zateplená


----------



## eMKejx

ta zlto-zeleno-modra fasada je najskaredsia na tomto nasom sidlisku. nechapem co za primitiva ju navrhlo a tych slepych a nevkusnych majitelov bytovky. (byva mi tam kamarat  )


----------



## ADIHASH




----------



## eMKejx

ADIHASH: pocuj to na tom 8 posch. je pristavba? to podkrovie? to je standardny panelak ze? fuuu ako to tam dorabali? cez lesenie? vypada to super, neviete kolko potom vyjdu take byty? je to uz brane ako nadstandardne byvanie alebo ako?


----------



## ADIHASH

eMKejx said:


> ADIHASH: pocuj to na tom 8 posch. je pristavba? to podkrovie? to je standardny panelak ze? fuuu ako to tam dorabali? cez lesenie? vypada to super, neviete kolko potom vyjdu take byty? je to uz brane ako nadstandardne byvanie alebo ako?


To je klasická nadstavba, akurát to vyzerá ako podkrovie na paneláku  Stavali to tuším normálne, bez lešenia, im dokonca za to ani nezateplili ten panelák, čo si myslím že by malo byť samozrejmé.


----------



## NuSo

A navyše to takto podľa mňa vyzerá úplne otrasne.


----------



## eMKejx

NuSo said:


> A navyše to takto podľa mňa vyzerá úplne otrasne.


to ze nieje cinziak zateplene som ani nezbadal, ale pravdu mas.... co sa tyka tych "sikmych" ploch po "fasade" na pristavbe vynikne to zvlastne, mali to tam nechat radsej asi klasicke rovne.


----------



## NuSo

Hlavne som ešte nevidel, aby niekto nadstavoval starý panelák bez zateplenia . Úplne choré.


----------



## johnnyy

mna by zase zaujimalo ako sa byva pri strojovni vytahu..
alebo ci bol vytah vymeneny za hydraulicky, teda ci sa da vytahom dostat az do najvyssieho podlazia


----------



## Strummer

uplne prve nadstavby na panelakoch sa robili takto, v 90tych rokoch... je mozne ze to je este z tej doby. a vtedy oblozenie polystyrenom nebolo tak popularne ako teraz. nedaleko, na Astrovej je nieco podobne, sa mi zda.


----------



## fowner

Ak si dobre pamatam, tak tuto nadstavbu na Ondavskej robili v roku cca 2004-2005.


----------



## KLEPETO

johnnyy said:


> mna by zase zaujimalo ako sa byva pri strojovni vytahu..
> alebo ci bol vytah vymeneny za hydraulicky, teda ci sa da vytahom dostat az do najvyssieho podlazia


To by zaujímalo aj mňa s tým výťahom. Dokonca v Prievoze nadstavovali až o dve poschodia, čiže byty sú aj nad strojovňou výťahu. Sú to také 3 paneláky, ktoré boli odstupňované 8p, 6p, 4p a ten 6p nadstavali o 2p a zarovnali to s 8p. Celý ten blok iba nanovo vymaľovali bez zateplenia. Robili to nejako koncom 90 rokov.


----------



## eMKejx

tazko sa dostanes na 8 posch. hydraulickym vytahom kedze ten zdvih hydrauliky je max 15m cize take 6. posch. max? zavisi od toho ake su vysoke podlazia... aj to sa uz hydraulika nadpaja, viac sa zatial vo svete alebo teda aspon v Europe nepouziva. Toto je maximum co dostanes aj na nasom trhu. Stym zateplenim je to skoda, by to chcelo uz rovno vtedy riesit, ale vtedy to veru nebolo na SVK nijak rozbehnute, malo by sa to aspon dodatocne riesit, co mi ale pride smiesne ze napr Nemecko (jasne ze nemozeme sa porovnavat) maju uz "vsetko" zateplene na vychodnom bloku, aj okna plastove uz niektore rodiny menili aj 3x ale teraz uz zapad vsetko meni na povodne... drevene, zistili aka je to skaza ten plast, tu u nas sa este ani tie plastove nevymenili v takom rozsahu ze by stalo na zvazenie davat si drevene, a hlavne ta cena tych drevenych, uf. ale pokial ma byt alebo izby v bytovke tie priechodove ventilacie, ci jak sa to vola tie strbiny cim je zabezpecena "pasivna" aka-taka cirkulacia vzduchu do a z izby tak sa to tam nedusi, pri pouzivani plastovych okien. niesu pliesne, suchy vzduch, atd..


----------



## seem

*Trieda SNP v BB*



















_by Peter Rusko_


----------



## eMKejx

tie "terasove" byty zavidim... nechapem preco sa za vtedajsieho systemu vyuzival tento priestor ako práčovna. btw hned v prvom cinziaku mi byvala kedysi rodina


----------



## veteran

^^ Takéto priestory sa využívali na podobné účely už skôr (v 30. rokoch). Príklad z KE, Masarykova kolónia:


----------



## eMKejx

ale je to smiesne riesenie, pretoze logicky ak by sa stala nejaka zavada na pracke pripadne odtokoch odpadovej vody z praciek co by to asi tak znamenalo pre snad vsetky alebo vacsinu bytov na najvyssich podlaziach? niekedy sa proste nerozmyslalo logicky, ja viem ze dole byvala v manglovna pripadne este aj u nas ked som bol dieta kocikaren, snad asi len preto.


----------



## seem

Všetky paneláky na severnom Slovensku a v horských oblastiach (teda asi najradšej aj po celej SR) by som chcel vidieť zbúrané. :bash:

*Poprad*










*Žilina*



















http://zilina-gallery.sk/picture.php?/3580/category/56

*Stará Ľubovňa*










*Dolný Kubín*


----------



## jozefst

Tie paneláky na tej triede SNP v Banskej vyzerajú fakt pekne, ale kto vie či sa držali pôvodnej farebnej schémy. Štýl majú podobný ako tie od Štefana Svetka na Račku, kde to však s náterom zataplenia, nedodržaním pôvodnej vydarenej farebnej schémy u podaktorých dosť zničili. Mimochodom tento týždeň som sa dozvedel, že Štefan Svetko jeden z autorov panelákov na Račku zomrel 8 septembra 2009. Akurát som uhľadom toho čosi hľadal v googli a ono mi to vygooglilo tento smutný údaj. Nedalo mi to preto nespomenúť. No akosi mi to ušlo. Čo sa týka panelových sídlisk, problém ani tak nie je v panelovej technológii, ale skôr v ich urbanizme, ktorý častokrát na rozdiel napríklad od sídliska na račku - februárky nerešpektuje a nenadväzuje na okolitú zástavbu. Na jednej strane však nie som za búranie panelových sídlisk, keďže sa už toho a oveľa hodnotnejšieho pobúralo dosť, ale za ich dostavbu, lepšie povedané dourbanizovanie čo sa však stretáva s odporom. A ešte k tomu funkcionalistickému baráku z masarykovej kolónie v Košiciach. Je fakt brutálny a nadčasový, čosi ako bratislavský Avion.


----------



## jozefst

Ten Poprad a Stará Ľubovňa, tak to je naozaj urbanistická katastrofa. Tie mestá nepoznám len z fotografií.


----------



## SunshineBB

jozefst said:


> Tie paneláky na tej triede SNP v Banskej vyzerajú fakt pekne, ale kto vie či sa držali pôvodnej farebnej schémy.


jedna fotka z BB threadu


----------



## jozefst

SunshineBB, vďaka za foto. Dúfam, že do Bystrice sa tento rok vyberiem.


----------



## seem

jozefst said:


> Čo sa týka panelových sídlisk, problém ani tak nie je v panelovej technológii, ale skôr v ich urbanizme, ktorý častokrát na rozdiel napríklad od sídliska na račku - februárky nerešpektuje a nenadväzuje na okolitú zástavbu. Na jednej strane však nie som za búranie panelových sídlisk, keďže sa už toho a oveľa hodnotnejšieho pobúralo dosť, ale za ich dostavbu, lepšie povedané dourbanizovanie čo sa však stretáva s odporom. A ešte k tomu funkcionalistickému baráku z masarykovej kolónie v Košiciach. Je fakt brutálny a nadčasový, čosi ako bratislavský Avion.


Ja som niekde medzi. Niekedy by som sa skôr priklonil k búraniu, niekedy skôr k "skultúrneniu". Keď už sa bavíme v takejto rovine tak len spomeniem čo by som najradšej videl zbúrané z miest kde sa pohybujem. 

Bratislava - veľkú časť Petržalky a Karlovej vsi, ani Rača alebo DNV by mi nechýbala, 

Martin - v pods. všetko :nuts: snáď okrem Severu, obzvlášť nemám rád sídliská Záturčie a Priekopa kde boli paneláky necitlivo vsadené do vidieckeho prostredia

Žilina - Solinky a Hájik, čo už je smutnejšie je to že Hájik sa v pods. postavil celý po 89 a stavia sa aj dnes. hno:

Mestá ako Poprad, Kežmarok, Liptovský Mikuláš, Modra, Námestovo, Dolný Kubín, Tvrdošín, Dobšiná, Brezno, Stará Ľubovňa, Bardejov, Levoča, Banská Štiavnica, Kremnica, Lučenec, Považská Bystrica, Čadca snáď ani nemusím spomínať. hno:

Veľká chyba že sa tam vôbec nejaké postavili.


----------



## kaxno

seem said:


> Ja som niekde medzi. Niekedy by som sa skôr priklonil k búraniu, niekedy skôr k "skultúrneniu". Keď už sa bavíme v takejto rovine tak len spomeniem čo by som najradšej videl zbúrané z miest kde sa pohybujem.
> 
> Bratislava - veľkú časť Petržalky a Karlovej vsi, ani Rača alebo DNV by mi nechýbala, .


A kde si nechal Dlhe Diely ? 



> Mestá ako Poprad, Kežmarok, Liptovský Mikuláš, Modra, Námestovo, Dolný Kubín, Tvrdošín, Dobšiná, Brezno, Stará Ľubovňa, Bardejov, Levoča, Banská Štiavnica, Kremnica, Lučenec, Považská Bystrica, Čadca snáď ani nemusím spomínať. hno:
> 
> Veľká chyba že sa tam vôbec nejaké postavili


Zabudol si na Trenciansky Juh, druhu dominantu Trencina, ktoru je vidiet pomaly skor nez hrad.


----------



## eMKejx

Sunshine... paradna fotka, a tie kvietky okolo, dakedy to bolo take krasne


----------



## seem

kaxno said:


> A kde si nechal Dlhe Diely ?


:bash:



kaxno said:


> Zabudol si na Trenciansky Juh, druhu dominantu Trencina, ktoru je vidiet pomaly skor nez hrad.


Celkom šťastie Že ten hrad sa nezbúral. :nuts:


(kedže bol v podobnom stave ako hrad Strečno)


----------



## E499.3056

seem said:


> Ja som niekde medzi. Niekedy by som sa skôr priklonil k búraniu, niekedy skôr k "skultúrneniu". Keď už sa bavíme v takejto rovine tak len spomeniem čo by som najradšej videl zbúrané z miest kde sa pohybujem.
> 
> Bratislava - veľkú časť Petržalky a Karlovej vsi, ani Rača alebo DNV by mi nechýbala
> 
> Veľká chyba že sa tam vôbec nejaké postavili.


Porad mi, co si si fetol, toto nemozes s cistou hlavou napisat


----------



## Detonator789

^^

Stavali tie bytovky a tak mali ludia kde byvat za pomerne nizke ceny, dnes kto takto stavia ? dalo to kopu ludom strechu nad hlavou a nie ako dnes, teda dnes sa stavaju, ale pre tych, co si to nezasluzia...


----------



## eMKejx

skor pre tych co na to maju... ale ned mi nespomenut "Bratislava jedno z najnudnejsich miest..." niesom blavak ale ani nejak niesom proti tomuto mestu, su tam miesta ktore si zasluzia nejaky obdiv a pod. ale je fakt ze medzi jednym a druhym brehom dunaja je obrovsky kontrast a veru ten juzny breh tam tak krici ze v centre s vynimkou niekolkych ulic nema turista co vzhliadnut, jedine sa pobrat lodkou proti prudu a navstivit Devin pripadne Vieden. Tym nechcem povedat a vycitat minulosti preco na juznej strane nepostavili "pyramidy" ale v skratke je to vlastne mesto ktore z hladiska historie a na nu navazujuceho CR nema co turistovy (cudzincovi) co ponuknut.


----------



## veteran

Detonator789 said:


> ^^
> 
> Stavali tie bytovky a tak mali ludia kde byvat za pomerne nizke ceny, dnes kto takto stavia ? dalo to kopu ludom strechu nad hlavou a nie ako dnes, teda dnes sa stavaju, ale pre tych, co si to nezasluzia...


Úplný súhlas! Ja osobne som proti asanačným zásahom do sídlisk. Ak je to potrebné, treba ich dourbanizovať a zrekonštruovať.


----------



## marish

E499.3056 said:


> Porad mi, co si si fetol, toto nemozes s cistou hlavou napisat


seem sa uz par mesiacov pozera na peknu britsku tehlovu zastavbu, tak sa ani moc nedivim, ze sa prepol do demolition modu. :lol:



Detonator789 said:


> dalo to kopu ludom strechu nad hlavou a nie ako dnes, teda dnes sa stavaju, ale pre tych, co si to nezasluzia...


ako nezasluzia? prepac, ale toto mi pripada ako prvotriedny ficoblabol. to, ze si tie byty nemozu dovolit aj nizsie prijmove skupiny este neznamena, ze ti lepsie zarabajuci su vsetko gauneri a nezasluzia si za svoje lepsie platy byvanie. :lol:


----------



## soldevilla

Vďaka Seem!
Prvý obrázok je Bratislava. Je veľmi blízko miesta, kde som si vzal druhý obrázok. Od električka-tram, linka myslím, že to bolo 2 až Dubravka, to môže byť?


----------



## seem

soldevilla said:


> Vďaka Seem!
> Prvý obrázok je Bratislava. Je veľmi blízko miesta, kde som si vzal druhý obrázok. Od električka-tram, linka myslím, že to bolo 2 až Dubravka, to môže byť?


It really looks like in Spain/France. I am quite surprised. It was in Karlova Ves though. 

Nice try : ) and I am also quite surprised you like our language, I thought that it sounds very weird and awful for Spanish people.


----------



## Phill

seem said:


> but where the hell is panelák on the first picture?


Jurigovo nám., KV


----------



## soldevilla

Hi! Seem, it is not weird or awful, but extremelly dificult for Spanish people! hehe
Two more pics from Bratislava:


















I will upload some pics of spanish panelaks, too.
see you!


----------



## jozefst

soldevilla said:


>


Tieto paneláky v Karlovke sú stavané do vnútrobloku. Proste dve účka oproti sebe. Oddeľuje ich však prieluka. Na panelové sídlisko však zaujímavý prvok.


----------



## seem

^^ Phill, ja som si myslel že je to v ES hlavne kvôli tým mrežiam. To ma prekvapilo že niečo také máme v BA.



soldevilla said:


> I will upload some pics of spanish panelaks, too.
> see you!


I have been learning Spanish for last two years but I don't have an idea what is Spanish for panelák. (?)


----------



## seem

Keby som nevedel tak si myslím že toto je fotka z J. Ameriky. Žiaľ je to Žilina. Sídlisko Hájik sa začalo stavať v 87. :/




Ali18 said:


> Dva staršie pohľady z toho istého domu (Borová 1) na sídlisko Hájik zo 16.8.2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Západ slnka nad ul. J.Hronca:


----------



## soldevilla

úžasné dekorácie na poslednom obrázku!
V Španielsku hovoríme im panelový, dom ... alebo úľ! ( Bloque, Torre...Colmena). Závisí na jeho výške, objeme ... Hlavná Rozdiel je, že tu nemáme veľa záhradníctvo medzi budovami, bohužiaľ. Myslím, že to je kvôli kapitalizmu myseľ a cena pôdy ... vo východnej Európe zelených plôch sú väčšie. 
difference: in spain there aren't big gardens between buildings


----------



## seem

^^ There is the same problem in Ružinov, Bratislava. Many new builgings without making any sense. Well, there are still many trees but I think the main problem is that they should take a care about these parks.


----------



## Strummer

to foto prievozskeho kastiela by nebolo k dispozicii v nejakom vyssom rozliseni?


----------



## eMKejx

wau ta spodna foto to je fakt v BA? pisete ze kastiel? vypada to tam krasne, skoda ze je to tam tak zabite...


----------



## Detonator789

Sídlisko Mier, Trieda 1.Mája, SNV


----------



## hraby

^^ pekny update klasickeho panelaka. nemas foto pred rekonstrukcoiu?


----------



## radeoNko

Za hodku pofotene panelaky v Leviciach


----------



## jozefst

radeoNko said:


>


Tie čiary, ktoré boli voľakedy gitovým spojením sú tam nanovo dokreslené? Aspoň tak dedukujem a pýtam sa na potvrdenie. Zaujímavé riešenie. Ak áno, možno to využiť pri rekonštrukciách, ktoré sa môžu držať pôvodného stavu.


----------



## radeoNko

stale to sluzi ako izolacia, nieje to dokreslene.


----------



## jozefst

radeoNko, vďaka za info! Potom je to riešené naozaj zaujímavo.


----------



## eMKejx

(offtopic) hosi vie mi niekto povedat ako dostanete tie satelity na zateplenu fasadu? specialne dlhe skrutky alebo...? dik za odp.


----------



## didinko

eMKejx said:


> (offtopic) hosi vie mi niekto povedat ako dostanete tie satelity na zateplenu fasadu? specialne dlhe skrutky alebo...? dik za odp.


UTFG  
Umístění satelitu na zateplenou fasádu


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> (offtopic) hosi vie mi niekto povedat ako dostanete tie satelity na zateplenu fasadu? specialne dlhe skrutky alebo...? dik za odp.


ak si ides namontovat satelit, polka fora s tebou uz neprehovori :lol:


----------



## Aurelius

*Rekonštrukcia*

*Panelový dom na Damborského, Hanulova ulica (Dúbravka)
*









Výťah z vnútra









Výťah funguje na magnetický kľúč


----------



## eMKejx

super bezpecne stym klucikom, ale ma to velku nevyhodu... ked pride navsteva musis snimi lozit vsade. To by bola pre mna neuveritelna otrava. Nestacilo by to len do vchodu na vstup? Ale vytah vypada pekny... my mame barak este z 1984 tusim a tam niesu ani dvere na kabinke (ale takych su tisice na slovensku) nesplnaju zakladne bezp. normy EU.


----------



## JankoKE

No veru, zmysel toho mag. kľúča mi nejak nedochádza. Jedine, ak by napríklad pivnice boli na schodoch uzamknuté a dostupné aj výťahom, tak by to mohlo byť fajn zabezpečenie suterénu iba na mag. kľúč, ale inak?


----------



## aquila

s tymto systemom ze mas chipovu kartu na vytahu som sa stretol uz viac krat


----------



## 420

chipovy senzor je super vec, u nas v baraku (vo vytahu) to mame uz vela rokov, da sa totiz priblizne vystopovat kto sa sprava ako svina, kto taguje , samozrejme ak vies kedy naposledy bolo cisto. s navstevou musis ist minimalne do vytahu a spojazdnit im ho, resp este nikomu nohy neodpadli ked ju bol vyprevadit ku vchodu.


----------



## seem

Brezno :bash:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/3407155245/sizes/l/in/set-72157616249277387/


----------



## hicotech

nechápem čo vam niektorým vadí na panelákoch.. A hlavne tie fotky tatier a panelákov.. Ako čo tým chcel básnik povedať?


----------



## jozefst

V panelákoch skôr problém ani tak nevidím, ale skôr v urbanizme panelových sídlisk. Nie nadarmo sa zhluku panelových domov na obrázku Brezna a iných takýchto podobných obrázkoch hovorí sídlisko a nie mestská štvrť.


----------



## wuane

^^presne si to vystihol.Napriklad uplne o niecom inom su panelove sidliska vo Svedsku.Na Slovensku posobia uplne chaoticky,a vyzera to akoby sa snazili tvorit nieco v podoryse,co je ale pre ludi v ich meritku totalne nebadatelne.


----------



## seem

^^ Treba aj zohľadňovať kde sú. V malých mestách a dedinách často veľmi výrazne narušajú urbanistickú štruktúru celého mesta. Takisto pod horami pôsobia také 10 p rôzne na seba umiestnené paneláky nie celkom vkusne.  

Myslím si že fotiek panelákov v malých mestách som tu poslal už x -

ale jeden dobrý príklad za všetky 










A k Popradu. Na tejto prvej fotke sú paneláky celkom fajn začlenené do mesta, nie sú ani moc vysoké atď - 










Toto mi pripadá ako úplne ideálny stav  -

Innsbruck, A










No a toto je presne to čo mi vadilo hno: -


----------



## jozefst

Čo sa týka Švédska, tak Stockholm som si svojho času preklikával cez street wiev, tam sú tie sídliská urobené v drvivej väčšine celkom vkusne tak, aby ulica bola ulicou a zároveň je tam dosť priestoru pre zeleň, proste žiaden chaos. Pred chvíľou som objavil http://maps.ovi.com/3D/. Stačí doinštalovať a sú tam 3d mapy Stockholmu a taktiež Prahy, Viedne a New yorku.


----------



## KLEPETO

Seem, ten prvý záber na mesto to je Stará Ľubovňa? 

Inak v Innsbrucku by aj 20p. paneláky pred tým alpským masívom zanikli. 
Ale pokiaľ by to bolo fotené z toho uhľa ako to popradské sídlisko, tak aj to by pôsobilo rušivo. Porovnávaš dosť rozdielne zábery. Ten prvý popradský je skôr podobný tomu Innsbrucku.


----------



## seem

KLEPETO said:


> Seem, ten prvý záber na mesto to je Stará Ľubovňa?


Žiaľ áno. hno:



KLEPETO said:


> Inak v Innsbrucku by aj 20p. paneláky pred tým alpským masívom zanikli.
> Ale pokiaľ by to bolo fotené z toho uhľa ako to popradské sídlisko, tak aj to by pôsobilo rušivo. Porovnávaš dosť rozdielne zábery. Ten prvý popradský je skôr podobný tomu Innsbrucku.


Pokiaľ si dobre pamätám tak v Innsbrucku sú asi tri 13 poschodové paneláky/bytovky ale všetky ostatné sú nízke.

Práveže ten prvý záber som prirovnal k Innsbrucku, tam je normálna mestská štrkutúra, ulica ako ju poznáme. Na druhej fotke je už chaotická výstavba, viacmenej iba vysoké paneláky ktoré mnoho násobne prevyšujú okolitú zástavbu a slúžia ako noclaháreň (králikáreň ako by Havel povedal ).


----------



## seem

Skoro by som zabudol. Minule som narazil na toto. Je to hlavne chuťovka pre milana. 

Obytný komplex sociálneho bývania Alt-Erlaa vo Viedni -


----------



## misko

toto ma velmi zaujimavu historiu.

ten architekt, co to navrhol (hary gluck) bol velmi dlho zaznavany, a to ako verejnostou, tak aj svojimi kolegami, pre sposob akym pristupoval k architekture. on bol dost v opozicii voci moderne - tym nemyslim, co sa tyka vyzoru stavieb, ale hlavne co sa tyka fungovania.

Dnes je naopak povazovany spatne za vizionara. a to stale ani nie tak architektami, ako sociologami.

jeho velkym zaujmom bola komunita. snazil sa (narozdiel od modernistov) pristupovat k architekture tak, aby vytvarala silne socialne vztahy a komunity.
to je dovod preco na strechy v alt erlaa umiestnil bazeny. jemu neslo primarne o komfort, ale o komunitu. pretoze ludia tie bazeny pouzivaju, stretavaju sa tam a zaroven su tym padom nuteny sa spoznavat a tiez rozoberat svoje problemy (tykajuce sa komunity).
netyka sa to len bazenov, ale tie bazeny najdete v kazdej ucebnici sociologie mesta. podobne su tam koncipovane tie zahradky na spodnych balkonoch...

Gluck totiz prekukol to, ze modernisticke sidliska su problemove koli nejasnosti verejneho priestoru a anonymite, ktora tam vznika. A ze urbanisticky/architektonicky navrh moze ovplyvnit zdanlivo nesuvisiace veci, ako je napriklad kriminalita.

mimochodom, v case ked sa alt erlaa stavala, sa architekti a realitny agenti (a tiez sociologovia) domnievaly, ze ide o experiment, ktory skonci neuspechom. predpokladali, ze bytovky budu do 10tich rokov uplne znicene a stane sa z nich ghetto.


----------



## R1S0

tak na zapade maju lepsie socialne byvania,ako u nas stredna trieda... 

necudujem sa,ze z toho nieje ghetto,je to paradne...


----------



## aquila

tak treba si povedat, ze je tam sice nieco cez 3 tisic bytov, ale je to vlastne mesto v meste, je tam viac bazenov a krytych hal ako pomaly v celej bratislave, su tam zdravotne centra, nakupne centrum, priame napojenie na metro, tam ti ludia vlastne maju ozaj vlastnu komunitu .. 

ale aj tak to vyzera dost haluzne ..

najhorsie je ze to bolo stavane zhruba v dobe ked aj nasa petrzalka.. a toto vsetko mala napriklad teoreticky mat aj petrzalka, ale ta je vlastne nedobudovana z tohoto pohladu infrastrukutry... 

a netreba povedat, ze je tam viac podzemnych garazi ako bytov.. keby sa napriklad postavili pod kazdym panelakom aspon zakladne podzemne garaze (ani by ich nemuselo byt tolko co bytov), tak je v bratislave super poriesena staticka doprava..


----------



## Amrafel

misko said:


> toto ma velmi zaujimavu historiu.
> 
> ten architekt, co to navrhol (hary gluck) bol velmi dlho zaznavany, a to ako verejnostou, tak aj svojimi kolegami, pre sposob akym pristupoval k architekture. on bol dost v opozicii voci moderne - tym nemyslim, co sa tyka vyzoru stavieb, ale hlavne co sa tyka fungovania.
> 
> Dnes je naopak povazovany spatne za vizionara. a to stale ani nie tak architektami, ako sociologami.
> 
> jeho velkym zaujmom bola komunita. snazil sa (narozdiel od modernistov) pristupovat k architekture tak, aby vytvarala silne socialne vztahy a komunity.
> to je dovod preco na strechy v alt erlaa umiestnil bazeny. jemu neslo primarne o komfort, ale o komunitu. pretoze ludia tie bazeny pouzivaju, stretavaju sa tam a zaroven su tym padom nuteny sa spoznavat a tiez rozoberat svoje problemy (tykajuce sa komunity).
> netyka sa to len bazenov, ale tie bazeny najdete v kazdej ucebnici sociologie mesta. podobne su tam koncipovane tie zahradky na spodnych balkonoch...
> 
> Gluck totiz prekukol to, ze modernisticke sidliska su problemove koli nejasnosti verejneho priestoru a anonymite, ktora tam vznika. A ze urbanisticky/architektonicky navrh moze ovplyvnit zdanlivo nesuvisiace veci, ako je napriklad kriminalita.
> 
> mimochodom, v case ked sa alt erlaa stavala, sa architekti a realitny agenti (a tiez sociologovia) domnievaly, ze ide o experiment, ktory skonci neuspechom. predpokladali, ze bytovky budu do 10tich rokov uplne znicene a stane sa z nich ghetto.


Nie je niečo podobné aj v tvorbe Le Corbusiera (Unité de habitation)? A nebol aj Le Corbusier modernista?


----------



## misko

no praveze Le Corbusier bol zakladatelom moderny 
on neriesil tie sociologicke/psychologicke aspekty byvania... v jeho ponimani bol dom "stroj na byvanie" a uz toto motto naznacuje, tu rozdielnost pristupu medzi nim a gluckom  Corbusier bol naviac lavicovo orientovany, takze aj pri navrhu unite d'habitation vychadzal skor z utopickeho principu "kolektivneho domu", ktory sa ale ukazal nie prilis funkcny. naviac niektore neskorsie realizacie (v berline) su okliestene od obchodnej ulice, ci spolocnej terasy na streche a pod.


----------



## wuane

Tie bazeny su tam hlavne kvoli poziarnej bezpecnosti  Az tak romanticky by som tie budovy nevnimal


----------



## Kvietok

aquila said:


> ono "problem" je v pristupe reko panelakov. jedno ci v nemecku alebo rakusku ...
> 
> tu ked sa robi reko, tak vsetkym vymenia okna, urobia fasadu a nie ze kazdy si robi co chce a ako chce .. ale to zase nas dostava k pojmu baupolizei ..


Ono to asi súvisí s tým, že tu ľudia ochkajú už pri navýšení fondu opráv o 20-30€ mesačne na najlacnejšiu variantu zateplenia ...
Verím ale že za 25-30 rokov bude životná úroveň a priemerná mzda na podobné (posledné) GO panelákov dostatočne vysoko. Či bude ale aj zmýšlanie ľudí ...


----------



## R1S0

Phill said:


> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7682/sam3097.jpg
> 
> toto vyzerá brutálne dobre ! kay: ach, Nemci..


brutalne je slabe slovo....  ani toto nieje najhorsie.... http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9758/sam3086.jpg a ani u nas to nie je nerealne....


----------



## seem

Nejaké Viedenské paneláky -


----------



## DalliKK

*Farbickove panelaky pod Tatrami v Kezmarku*


----------



## KLEPETO

^^
^^
Seem, na tých záberoch je periféria Leopoldau s konečnou U1?


----------



## jozefst

KLEPETO said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Seem, na tých záberoch je periféria Leopoldau s konečnou U1?


Je to konečná U1 Leopoldau.


----------



## radeoNko

Keby mal kazdy panelak taku striesku "_"


----------



## aquila

zaujimave zateplenie 

http://vas.cas.sk/clanok/4258/dobry-napad-v-bratislavskej-dubravke-si-takto-oznackovali-panelak.html


----------



## seem

^^ Ten oranžovo-sivý je fajn kay:


----------



## wuane

Hej dobry napad,a o niecom podobnom len vo vacsom som hovoril uz davno.Mohli by sa robit jednotlive ulice(lokality)v jednotnom farebnom prevedeni(podobne striedanie farieb,rozne odtiene a podobne).To by tiez ulahcilo orientaciu.Priklad:Byvam v Petrzalke na Lukach v modro sedom panelaku.Kamosa mam v tom bledsom...atd.Pretoze nad logikou pomenovania ulic v niektorych sidliskach zostava rozum stat,toto by mohlo byt ovela ucinnejsie.


----------



## jozefst

Na pražskom sídlisku Řepy je napríklad na rohoch domov namaľované ovocie.


----------



## Aurelius

seem said:


> ^^ Ten oranžovo-sivý je fajn kay:


ten už tu je na strane 29  hej celkom pekne zateplený panelák


----------



## Detonator789

Takto si predstavujem solidne zatepleny panelak (2. v poradi), na ostatnych uz *musi* niekto mat zatepleny balkon a ako past na oko biely obklad, z dialky to vyzera strasne gadzovsky :bash:
(Spisska Nova Ves, okraj sidliska Mier)



Detonator789 said:


>


----------



## rbQ

Chcel by som vidieť, ako by to vyzeralo, ak by vrámci zateplení a reko. paneláku urobili aj zateplenie balkónov. Možno by to v konečnom dôsledku nebolo zlé.

Mne sa naopak páči myšlienka prístavieb k panelákom, ktorá by narušovala stereotypný kváder a dodala paneláku nový architektonický rozmer. Nemusí sa jednať o nové bytové jednotky, stačí nejaká voľná zaujímavá inštalácia.


----------



## historik

^^ Vraj existujú samonosné systémy, ktoré umožňujú zväčšiť plochu stávajúcich balkónov - to by napr. mohlo byť zaujímavé...


----------



## Strummer

z mojho davnejsieho postu:

pred rekonstrukciou:










po rekonstrukcii:










z fotiek sa to mozno nezda, ale plocha balkonov je snad az dvojnasobna.


----------



## marish

tiez to tu uz bolo:


misko said:


> tak konecne som objavil nejaky inspirativny pocin ohladom rekonstrukcie panelaku:
> gutgut:
> http://www.gutgut.sk/projects/brs/
> 
> a uz je to realne v procese:
> http://www.gutgut.sk/blog/1010-brs/


toto sa mi zatial najviac pozdava. :applause:


----------



## ginantonic

niektore tie zateplene panelaky vyzeraju horsie ako nezateplene..najlepsia je asi kombinacia maximalne dvoch jemne pastelovych, spolu ladiacich farieb..ale aj cisto biela sama o sebe je krasna. Bohuzial sa nam ale tie sidliska pomaly menia na albanske tirany..kazdy balkon inej farby, kazdy panelak inej farby..bez ladu a skladu..


----------



## rbQ

marish said:


> tiez to tu uz bolo:
> 
> toto sa mi zatial najviac pozdava. :applause:


Presne niečo také som myslel. Nevidel som ten post na predchádzajúcich stranách, nechcelo sa mi všetko prejsť, ale asi sa do toho dám. Ako málo stačí aby sa kváder zmenil na niečo lepšie. BIG UP pre projektanta.


----------



## aquila

strummer: no pekne a to je kde ? len ci im nevznikli tepelne mosty tymi balkonmi.

ale presne hentake bytovky keby boli po sidliskach tak super, male chutne a s vytahom


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> strummer: no pekne a to je kde ? len ci im nevznikli tepelne mosty tymi balkonmi.


nie je to na Slovensku  toto konkretne su Luhacovice, firma co to robila je myslim z Uherskeho Hradiste, tam a v okoli je takychto prerobenych panelakov vela.


----------



## Mareckus

Jedna fotka z Kysuckého Nového Mesta.. :nuts:


----------



## TridentX

naaadhera, neviem ci na Solinkach je este niekto tak ... ale zatial som to tu nikde nevidel


----------



## aquila

oni vlastne len namalovali stary panel co ?


----------



## johnnyy

TridentX said:


> naaadhera, neviem ci na Solinkach je este niekto tak ... ale zatial som to tu nikde nevidel


toto som veru ani ja este na solinkach nevidel.. kedy to robili a na ktorej ulici?


----------



## TridentX

johnnyy said:


> toto som veru ani ja este na solinkach nevidel.. kedy to robili a na ktorej ulici?


Je to na Javorovej, druhy panelak od pumpy. Dufam ze to neinspiruje aj dalsich hno:


----------



## johnnyy

^^nerozumiem preco platili drahe lesenie, len kvoli farbe..


----------



## R1S0

TridentX - ja som si myslel,ze pod tou nadherou si myslel tu klimu...


----------



## KLEPETO

johnnyy said:


> ^^nerozumiem preco platili drahe lesenie, len kvoli farbe..


Existujú aj termoizolačné fasádne farby, ktoré čiastočne nahrádzajú zateplenie. Možno si povedali, že ich to vyjde lacnejšie ako polystyrén, armovačka a omietka a splní ten istý účel. 
Určite to nejakú termozábranu vytvorí, ale nikdy to nedosiahne vlastnosti zateplovacieho systému.


----------



## JankoKE

Ja si kladiem napríklad otázku, kedy sa náklady za zateplenie vôbec vrátia.


----------



## didinko

JankoKE said:


> Ja si kladiem napríklad otázku, kedy sa náklady za zateplenie vôbec vrátia.


V panelovom dome sa nevrátia nikdy. Zateplenie paneláka má význam pokiaľ tým chceš sanovať vonkajšie opláštenie domu. Ale kvôli úspore za teplo to zmysel nemá žiaden.


----------



## seem

:bash:










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/234028/dolny-kubin


----------



## seem

^^ Pokračovanie - 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/3407155245/
Brezno, my hometown... by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## didinko

To sú Lúčky, však?


----------



## seem

Brezno

Toto je dedinka Lúčky, kde našťastie žiadne paneláky nie sú :nuts: -


----------



## seem

Dresden :cheers:




disciple9 said:


> even more pictures from *Dresden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By disciple9 at 2011-10-08


----------



## hicotech

raz darmo.. v podstate rovnake typy panelakov ako u nas, no hned inac vyzeraju
plus to okolie.. napr na jednej fotke krasne vidno ako klukaty dlazdeny chodnik narusil linie vytvorene panelakmi a vyborne to dotvorilo atmosferu zahrady..
u nas tie rovne, pripadne sikme, alebo krizom chodniky su tak, ako ich postavili pred 50timi rokmi


----------



## Strummer

Vyzera to pekne... a samozrejme ani nehovoriac o tom, kolko tie byty v porovnani s nasimi stoja. Staci si pozriet ponuky trebars aj pre Berlin a clovek zvyknuty na bratislavske pomery zazije mierny sok.


----------



## seem

Kúsok Nemecka v BB nám tu raz postol Sunshine  -




SunshineBB said:


> kto nezažil, ten nepochopí
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vedľajši panelák, veľmi citlivé presklenie lodžie


----------



## R1S0

tak ten dresen - WAU ! a nie len upravene budovy,ale aj to okolie vyzera o 3 stupne lepsie...


----------



## JankoKE

Dresden klobúk dolu. Perfektný vkus a náznak vyspelosti tamojšieho obyvateľstva. To sa s našimi individuálne riešenými balkónmi, alebo gýčovými nátermi fasád nedá porovnať.


----------



## SunshineBB

este jeden priklad z Bystrice, na ktory sa da celkom pozerat. nejde sice o panelak, ale je to zateplenie 50 rocnej bytovky socialistickeho realizmu



SunshineBB said:


> Sorelacka bytovka na Sidlisku


----------



## pt82

Aj na Slovensku sa nájdu vkusne upravené paneláky :cheers:happy new year 2012


----------



## Phill

^^ práve toto by som vkusne nenazval :-D


----------



## baleadasena

Mhm, lego stavebnica ;")


----------



## hicotech

vkusne pre koho ako.. mne osobne sa to paci a posobi to modernym dojmom.. viac takychto budov pokope a moze to byt pekna moderna stvrt velkomesta


----------



## Amrafel

hicotech, kedy si bol naposledy v Bratislave a videl túto našu "nádheru"? 

Mne to pripomína ozrutný prerastený zateplený pomaľovaný panelák (alebo skôr niekoľko panelákov spojených dokopy snažiacich sa byť vyšší ako ten druhý).


----------



## aquila

co ja viem, mne gloria az tak zle nepripada, az na ten vrchol, ten je ozaj zly..

keby to usekli pri 20tom podlazi, t.j. po tu cast, kde to je vlnkovane, tak je gut.

a paradoxne, kvalita glorie resp jej vystaby je viac ako do pohoda, lepsie jen a tom snad uz len rozadol...


----------



## motooo

..ked si clovek zakryje rukou ten vrchol..tak je to len priemerny panelak..a podla mna je to trosku zle, ked nova stavba vyzera, ako panelak..navyse co som videl par dispozicii, tak boli dost tragicke..slepe kúty vselijake 45 stupnove skosenia..preto aj tie velky vymery bytov..ale napriek tomu vsetkemu to je najvyssi obytny dom v BA..pikoskou je, ze autor bol dekanom fakulty architektury, co si svojho casu aj par krat zlizol od kolegov a studentov..:lol:


----------



## baleadasena

^^ Stavím sa že za návrhom stálo aj pár fliaš alkoholu ako to už u ľudí z takýchto brandží býva.


----------



## KLEPETO

aquila said:


> co ja viem, mne gloria az tak zle nepripada, az na ten vrchol, ten je ozaj zly..
> 
> keby to usekli pri 20tom podlazi, t.j. po tu cast, kde to je vlnkovane, tak je gut.
> 
> a paradoxne, kvalita glorie resp jej vystaby je viac ako do pohoda, lepsie jen a tom snad uz len rozadol...


Na Glórii sa nedá nič pokaziť ani vylepšiť, stačí ju len potiahnuť ešte o 20 poschodí namiesto useknutia. :lol:


----------



## baleadasena

*Btw.*
Miletičova 44, Bratislava


----------



## mirolesko

^^noo tak toto sa mi celkom pozdava, tie balkony maju nieco do seba, akurat ta celosiva bocna stena mi calkom nereže, mohli spraviť nejako krajšie...


----------



## eMKejx

mirolesko said:


> ^^noo tak toto sa mi celkom pozdava, tie balkony maju nieco do seba, akurat ta celosiva bocna stena mi calkom nereže, mohli spraviť nejako krajšie...


tak tak medzi oknami zboku biele prip ta oranzada... ale co sa tyka tej bytovky vyssie nechapem ci vy vsetci byvate v haciendach?! My uz mame chvala bohu zatepleny PANELAK ale to vypadalo a stale vypada ako PANELAK skratka ani ten polystyren s omietkou neurobi zazraky. Navyse je nase sidlisko (Sasova) ako maliarske dosky s pomiesanymi vodovkami. Na rozdiel henten vlnovkaty stym kaktusom na vrchu vobec nevypada spatne alebo nemoderne, ba naopak, kebyze je pokryta cela fasada sklenymi tablami tak asi poviete wau tak to uz hej, cooo?! No lebo len tak sa to bude podobat na tie na zapade moderne krabice. Ak to bol alebo je panelak tak klobuk dole. Na svk pomery velmi vydarene, a ak to aj nejako pospajali viac budov posobi to super, komplexne ako jeden celok. Sranda ze ani neviem kde to stoji, teda ak je to v BA som si to ani nevsimol este. Teraz cakam ze polovica ludi zacne pisat o tej sadi hranatej ze je snad krajsia nez henten komplex bytovy vyssie, tak odpadnem :nuts:


----------



## fowner

^^ Gloria totiz nie je panelak, ale novostavba. Cely ten komplex bol pristavany k starym panelakom na Klincovej. Tej by pomohlo uz len upratanie vrchnej stvrtiny  Ale ten stary obytny dom na Mileticovej dali, podla mna, do pekneho stavu oproti tomu, ako vyzeral pred tym. Dnes som videl, ze prizemie obkladaju tmavym obkladom. Inak Gloria stoji na rohu Zahradnickej a Ruzovej doliny, hned vedla trhoviska.


----------



## jamlc1m

fowner said:


> ^^ Cely ten komplex bol pristavany k starym panelakom na Klincovej.


vidis... to uz si ani nepamatam... sa mi nejako zazdalo ze to bolo stavane naraz. 
tam bola nejaka prieluka, do ktorej to postavili alebo sa nieco buralo?


----------



## fowner

jamlc1m said:


> tam bola nejaka prieluka, do ktorej to postavili alebo sa nieco buralo?


Tie farebne domy boli postavene niekedy koncom 90tych rokov, ale neviem ci od zakladu, alebo to boli iba dostavane betonove skelety co tam zostali z revolucie. Taky pripad sa stal na susednom bloku domov. Stalo to asi 10 rokov v podobe Yosarie, kym sa to dostavalo. Takze to presne neviem, musel by ma niekto z uplneho susedstva opravit  No a Gloria bola dostavana do rohu toho bloku neskor (2002-5 tak nejak)


----------



## jamlc1m

Gloria sa musela stavat skor. Ja som sa do tej lokality nastahoval v 2002 a ja si ju pamatam uz ako hotovu, aj s tym super napisom na brane 
Ale dik za info


----------



## Strummer

Gloria bola dokoncena 2005...

edit: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/2437123/gloria-sa-zaradi-medzi-mrakodrapy.html


----------



## jamlc1m

Pockaj ale neslo len o nejaku finalizaciu projektu a kolaudaciu? Nebol tam nejaky dlhsi cas ked sa tam nic nedialo kvoli problemom s financovanim? Sa mi nechce verit ze som tri roky chodil s klapkami na ociach na postu...


----------



## fowner

Na fotkach z 4/2002 v google earth je vidiet, ze ma mozno len prve 2-3 poschodia:










a 3/2004


----------



## seem

*Z Wolfsthalu je vidno panelákové sídlisko Dlhé diely. Čo ste si mysleli, keď ho za socializmu začali stavať? Nebáli ste sa toho, čo sa dialo za hranicou?*

„Predovšetkým som si nedokázal predstaviť, že existujú ľudia, ktorí by tam chceli bývať. Ale strach sme nemali a nemáme ho ani dnes. Čo sa týka územného rozvoja Bratislavy, máme pracovnú skupinu, kde pracujeme na územnom pláne Bratislavy tak, aby sme aj my boli spokojní. Nechceme totiž, aby sa stavali veľké domy až po hranice a hneď za nimi by boli naše malé domy.“

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6190553/starosta-wolfsthalu-slovaci-su-u-nas-vitani.html


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> „Predovšetkým som si nedokázal predstaviť, že existujú ľudia, ktorí by tam chceli bývať.


A mnohí uchádzači o tie byty si zrejme nevedeli predstaviť, že tam raz budú bývať  Aký kontrast...


----------



## seem

^^ Najlepší kontrast je to že ešte aj dnes sa tam hrnú ľudia a stavajú sa tam ozrutné a nevkusné domy.


----------



## R1S0

baleadasena said:


> *Btw.*
> Miletičova 44, Bratislava


Moze byt :cheers:


----------



## seem

http://tv.sme.sk/v/23056/pozrite-si-film-petrzalka-identity.html


----------



## KLEPETO

seem said:


> *Z Wolfsthalu je vidno panelákové sídlisko Dlhé diely. Čo ste si mysleli, keď ho za socializmu začali stavať? Nebáli ste sa toho, čo sa dialo za hranicou?*
> 
> „Predovšetkým som si nedokázal predstaviť, že existujú ľudia, ktorí by tam chceli bývať. Ale strach sme nemali a nemáme ho ani dnes. Čo sa týka územného rozvoja Bratislavy, máme pracovnú skupinu, kde pracujeme na územnom pláne Bratislavy tak, aby sme aj my boli spokojní. Nechceme totiž, aby sa stavali veľké domy až po hranice a hneď za nimi by boli naše malé domy.“
> 
> http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6190553/starosta-wolfsthalu-slovaci-su-u-nas-vitani.html


A takýto nejaký pohľad majú Rakušáci dnes niekde na polceste medzi hranicou Berg a Wolfsthalom. 









Mňa by len zaujímalo ako chcú ovplyvňovať to čo sa bude stavať za hranicou cudzieho štátu.


> Čo sa týka územného rozvoja Bratislavy, máme pracovnú skupinu, kde pracujeme na územnom pláne Bratislavy tak, aby sme aj my boli spokojní.


 Hlavne, keď si s developermi niekedy nevedia dať rady ani naše mestské inštitúcie, ktoré majú jediné páky na reguláciu investorských stavebných chúťok.


----------



## wuane

Mimo toho,ja by som bol rad ak by sa BA zamerala na odvazne a netradicne projekty modernej archiektury.Vela historickeho ponuknut uz nemoze,ale prave moderne veci by mohli byt nieco v com by mohol vzrast aj turisticky potencial.Inac raz ma napadla taka myslienka,ze by kludne mohol chodit nejaky turisticky vyhliadkovy bus do Petrzalky,povedzme niekde od Narodneho divadla na okruznu cez Apollo a naspat cez Novy most.Myslim si ze prave ukazka zivota a masivna socialisticka vystavba v podobe najvacsieho sidliska v CE by mohlo byt tiez nieco ,co by pobyt turistov predlzilo a mohol by byt aj zaujem o to pri dobrej propagacii.


----------



## KLEPETO

wuane said:


> Mimo toho,ja by som bol rad ak by sa BA zamerala na odvazne a netradicne projekty modernej archiektury.Vela historickeho ponuknut uz nemoze,ale prave moderne veci by mohli byt nieco v com by mohol vzrast aj turisticky potencial.Inac raz ma napadla taka myslienka,ze by kludne mohol chodit nejaky turisticky vyhliadkovy bus do Petrzalky,povedzme niekde od Narodneho divadla na okruznu cez Apollo a naspat cez Novy most.Myslim si ze prave ukazka zivota a masivna socialisticka vystavba v podobe najvacsieho sidliska v CE by mohlo byt tiez nieco ,co by pobyt turistov predlzilo a mohol by byt aj zaujem o to pri dobrej propagacii.


Ja myslím, že turistom stačí pohľad aj z hradného kopca na klenot socialistickej bytovej výstavby. Teraz to už nie je taká "hlína", keďže je tam hradba nových budov popri Einsteinovej, ale stále to vcelku bije do očí. Otázne je či by mali aj chuť nasadnúť na taký vyhliadkový vláčik a ísť do toho "getta", keďže z krajín odkiaľ títo turisti zvyknú pochádzať sú práve takéto štvrte doporučené obchádzať.
Veľa turistov, ktorý začali cestovať po otvorení hraníc do ČSSR neskôr ČSFR, prichádzalo od Wiedne a keď prvé čo uvideli bola ešte vtedy sivá Petržalka ostali dosť v šoku v kútiku s neistotou a strachom čo ich to len čaká za tou hranicou socialistického tábora.


----------



## wuane

^^tak ja ked som bol v LA tak som mal obrovsky zazitok ze som bol v Inglewoode,pri slavnych pismenach LAX,kde sa kedysi strielali gangy na ulici,kde prebiehali legendarne suboje bloods&crips ,ale kde vzniklo aj velmi vela skutocneho kvalitneho uprimneho rapu a hip hopu...atd...podla mna miesta s pohnutou minulostou maju v sebe iste caro,priklad Cernobil,ghost towns v Cine...
Urcite by som ich neposielal do Vrakune,ale Petrzalka je prave v tom civilizacnom stadiu ze za bieleho dna ti tam nic nehrozi,no napriek tomu si zachovala este urcitu mysticitu a putavost.Ale sme dost OT uz


----------



## Amrafel

Ja by som na našom socialistickom dedičstve čiastočne založil celú turistickú stratégiu mesta. Bratislava by mala využiť, že je prvým postsocialistickým mestom na Dunaji a za Viedňou. Obnova kvalitnej socialistickej architektúry http://www.eastmodern.com/), múzeum komunizmu, štýlové krčmy, kaviarne a hotely, obnova a sprístupnenie raketovej základne na Devínskej Kobyle, obnovené bunkre a úseky s ostnatými drôtmi na hranici, prechádzka sídliskom...myslím si, že by to vedelo zaujať veľkú masu ľudí, nielen nejakých dobrodruhov. Kľúčom je skvelý marketing a kvalitné služby. A v obidvoch veciach zatiaľ zlyhávame, hoci už sú prvé nádejné lastovičky: 

http://www.authenticslovakia.com/


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Takže už malá sprievodcovská služba po skutočných zákutiach Bratislavy funguje. Ktovie či ich služby ponúka aj BKIS, lebo podľa tých referencií to ľudia robia výborne a hlavne na sprievodcu sú tam pozitívne ďakovačky.


----------



## wuane

Amrafel,hovoris z mojej duse.Presne toto mam na mysli.


----------



## pt82

> Technológia tým že je železobetónova bude existovať *100 a viac rokov*


----------



## pt82

Takýto dom je v dúbravke, ide samozrejme o novostavbu. Moj skromný názor je že podobným systémom by sa mohli rekonštruovať panelakové domy - dorobiť nadstavby šikmé strechy - mezonety, zatepliť a ak sa dá upraviť balkóny.


----------



## wuane

^^Sedlova strecha na panlaku je pre mna nieco uplne nepochopitelne :nuts:


----------



## KLEPETO

wuane said:


> ^^Sedlova strecha na panlaku je pre mna nieco uplne nepochopitelne :nuts:


Pripájam sa k názoru, hlavne ak je na starom 8p. paneláku urobená plytká sedlová strecha, že to vypadá ako bungalov s ôsmimi poschodiami. hno:


----------



## wuane

^^tak tak ,ide o ten pomer.Vacsinou to dopadne ako nejaky prilepok totalne neproporcnych rozmerov.Ale tak chapem(z praktickych dovodov),ze castokrat sa odpredaju strechy na nadstavbu,a bytovka potom z toho moze profitovat,a mat napriklad na zateplenie,alebo udrzbu.Ale co sa tyka vzhladu,tym socialistickym bytovkam to proste nepristane.Ked sa ale pozeram na fotku od pt82 tak tato je este v ramci normy,bytovka nie je velmi vysoka,a strecha je cez 2 podlazia.Nanestastie to takto dopadne len malokedy.


----------



## Qwert

^^Hlavne na tej fotke od pt82 nie je socialistický panelák, ale novostavba.


----------



## KLEPETO

Qwert said:


> ^^Hlavne na tej fotke od pt82 nie je socialistický panelák, ale novostavba.


No to je jasné, ja skôr narážam napr. na martinské alebo žilinské paneláky, ktoré sa stále stavajú s klasických panelov a zakončujú ich sedlovými strechami. Ak by boli podkrovné o úrovni 2 podlaží tak by to tak nebilo do očí. :nuts:


----------



## Phill

sídlisková škola v DNV (rovno pod oknom  )


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Sukino said:


> Spytal sa niekedy starsich rakusanov z tych prilahlych obci, co si mysleli, ked videli vystavbu Petrzalky, DNV, atd?
> Asi najvacsi kontrast je, ked sa pozera clovek zo Schlosshofu na DNV.


Chúdaťka tí naši rakušania úplne mi ich je ľuto :lol: 
http://www.novinky.cz/bydleni/tipy-...e-bydleni-v-hongkongu.html?ref=ostatni-clanky


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

*I paneláky mohou být energeticky pasivní, tvrdí odborník*

http://www.novinky.cz/bydleni/reali...u-byt-energeticky-pasivni-tvrdi-odbornik.html


----------



## E499.3056

Strummer said:


> URL="http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6190553/starosta-wolfsthalu-slovaci-su-u-nas-vitani.html"]http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6190553/starosta-wolfsthalu-slovaci-su-u-nas-vitani.html[/URL]


Nech podobne u nas urobia rozhovor s hocikym z oraciny, co si myslia o panelakoch, tiez sa divia.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Ten Atlas sidlisk je dobry, uz si tym hodinu listujem, skoda len ze fotky su male a len ciernobiele a ze ich nie je este viac, ale inak je to uplne super kay:


Tiež som si ho tento týzdeň kúpil. Postrehol som, že tam majú malé chybičky. Napr. v tých nákresoch, kde sú vyfarbené modrou realizované stavby im unikli niektoré palenláky, ktoré sa stavali ešte formou zahusťovania. Napr. na Pošni na rohu Jiráskovej a Seberíniho je nevyplnený L-kový blok bytovky do ktorého sa ľudia sťahovali v roku 1988-89.
A dosť závažná chyba je úplne ignorovanie súbor bytoviek pozdĺž jednej strany Hraničnej, ktorý plynulo prechádza pozdĺž Mierovej až po Radničné nám. na území Prievozu. Toto "sídlisko" ak sa to tak dá nazvať bolo postavené v rokoch 1988-93 a pozostáva zo 6 až 10 poschodových blokov spolu o počte cca 20, čo je nezanedbateľný počet a dá sa podkladať už za sídlisko s neoficiálnym názvom Hraničná-Mierová (Prievoz). 
Nikde v časti o Ružinove nie je o tom ani zmienka pritom vzniku tohto sídliska predchádzala rozsiahla asanácia starej pôvodnej zástavby Mierovej ulice, pôvodnej hlavnej osi a výpadovky na Biskupice a Šamorín ešte pred postavením Gagarinovej so sídliskami Trávniky a Pošeň. Prievoz ako taký pritom je aj teraz administratívnym centrom celého Ružinova, keďže na Mierovej sídli úrad mestkej časti Ružinov a zároveň kúsok od nej aj OR PZ SR pre Bratislavu 2.


----------



## Strummer

mozno vychadzali len s povodnych projektov a tieto "dodatocne" stavby vynechali, tazko povedat... na Posni im chybaju aj tie panelaky kusok dalej oproti ZS Borodacova pri chodniku smerom ku GIH, tie boli myslim postavene az niekedy po roku 1990...

ten chybajuci Prievoz tiez dost dobre nechapem... ako deti sme tam chodili na zmrzlinu a do kina Pokrok na rohu Kastielskej a potom neskor sa hrat do tych opustenych rodinnych domov, nez ich zburali :cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> ako deti sme tam chodili na zmrzlinu a do kina Pokrok na rohu Kastielskej a potom neskor sa hrat do tych opustenych rodinnych domov, nez ich zburali :cheers:


Teta bývala hneď vedľa tej zmrzliny a vždy, keď sme ju s babkou išli navštíviť, tak mi dala 2 Kčs na zmzrlinu. Do toho kina sme vždy chodili zo škôlky na predstavenia. Do leta 1986 som býval na Mierovej a to konkrétne v časti až za diaľnicou, ktorú politické zmeny 1989 zachránili od búrania, keďže v tejto časti Prievozu mali byť nové vozovňe dopravného podniku pre trolejbusy a autobusy.


----------



## johnnyy

kiez by vsetky vyzerali takto viem, ze to tu bolo, ale ako dokaz toho ze tento projekt nespi je tato fotka.. k dokonceniu uz vela nechyba
zdroj: http://www.gutgut.sk/ + dalsie fotky su na 1010-brs


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> z Atlasu sidlisk:


uprimne povedane, radsej to ako vystavba noveho mosta .. aj ked zburaniu 1/3 stareho mesta by to nezabranilo..

ono je fakt uzasna tragedia ako vela komunisti znicili ..


----------



## aquila

tu som nasiel aj video ..

http://youtu.be/5_0PwKviwIc


----------



## R1S0

johnnyy said:


> kiez by vsetky vyzerali takto viem, ze to tu bolo, ale ako dokaz toho ze tento projekt nespi je tato fotka.. k dokonceniu uz vela nechyba
> zdroj: http://www.gutgut.sk/ + dalsie fotky su na 1010-brs


poznam,je to super,no mam 3 vyhrady:
1.sklenene zabradlie uplne hore by som vymenil za plny murik v bielej farbe
2.skoda,ze to nie je s balkonmi podla navrhu,ozivovalo to fasadu
3.skoda,ze nie je ten vstup dole rieseny podla navrhu,pekne vyrovnaval objem vrchnej pristavby

inak zaujimalo by ma,ako to vobec vzniklo...cely blok(najomne byty? ubytovna?) odkupil sukromnik/fima?
zakazka od mesta?


----------



## NuSo

Musím ale povedať, že to vyzerá perfektne. Kiež by ich bolo viac...


----------



## johnnyy

^^^^ R1SO tie balkony tam este pridaju (ak si vsimnes, tak uchyty na konstrukciu balkona su pripravene), predpokladam, ze balkony sa budu montovat ako posledne


----------



## wuane

johnnyy, je to vyborne. Uplne iny level ako oplastenie polystyrenom a vyfarbickovanie,pripadne sedlova strecha(s malym sklonom) na 13 podlazny panelak.

Nemas info,ako takato rekonstrukcia prispieva k predlzeniu zivotnosti budovy?Ci su tam nejake garancie.Lebo bola by skoda to robit na 40 rocnom panelaku,ak by aspon dalsich 40 rokov nemohol tento panelak este stat.


----------



## jozefst

Kniha Atlas panelových sídlisk, dobrý tip na kúpu. Ďalšia zaujímavá kniha, aj keď do tejto témy síce nepatrí, je o Podhradí: http://www.sirion.sk/kniha/stratene...lave-ivan-butora-eduard-niznansky-170290.html . Čo sa týka toho prerobeného paneláku, tak až teraz som si všimol, že je to v Rimavskej sobote, super práca, klobúk dole.


----------



## R1S0

johnnyy said:


> ^^^^ R1SO tie balkony tam este pridaju (ak si vsimnes, tak uchyty na konstrukciu balkona su pripravene), predpokladam, ze balkony sa budu montovat ako posledne


fuuha,tak to som teda ozaj prehliadol,tak uz mam len 2 vyhrady :lol:
kazdopadne,mame na slovensku prvu lastovicku...


----------



## johnnyy

wuane said:


> Nemas info,ako takato rekonstrukcia prispieva k predlzeniu zivotnosti budovy?Ci su tam nejake garancie.Lebo bola by skoda to robit na 40 rocnom panelaku,ak by aspon dalsich 40 rokov nemohol tento panelak este stat.


ono aj tento je panelak je zatepleny a zateplenim sa zvysuje zivotnost konstrukcii (teda ak je to vyhotovene dobre - v tomto pripade nepochybujem), a kedze nadstavali dalsie poschodie a dovolili si vybrat aj niektore panely, tak nepochybujem, zeby to este 40 rokov nedokazalo stat na svojom mieste


----------



## Kvietok

johnnyy said:


> kiez by vsetky vyzerali takto viem, ze to tu bolo, ale ako dokaz toho ze tento projekt nespi je tato fotka.. k dokonceniu uz vela nechyba
> zdroj: http://www.gutgut.sk/ + dalsie fotky su na 1010-brs


Troska vysoke ... Ak by podobne nadstavali 4-poschodak bolo by to IMHO naozaj bez chyby...


----------



## seem

Rusko? India? Nie, Slovensko.. :bash:


----------



## aquila

takych by mali odtahovat.. na zeleni by sa nemalo parkovat ..


----------



## Strummer

keby len parkovat... takto to napriklad vyzera na travniku pri parkovisku pred ruzinovskou poliklinikou (medzi tymi oranzovymi stlpikmi je retaz):










primitivnost tohto tupeho naroda je nekonecna...


----------



## historik

aquila said:


> takych by mali odtahovat.. na zeleni by sa nemalo parkovat ..


Keby mu to pár krát angažovaní miestni obišli kľúčom, tak by pochopil. Lenže jednou z ďalších "dobrých" vlastností Slovákov je to, že sa každý stará len o seba a na svoje okolie zvysoka kašle.hno:


----------



## JankoKE

Toto isté sa deje aj u nás, Nie dosť, že idiotom na úkor časti detského ihriska porobili parkovisko, tak eśte ak je plné, postavia sa surovo na trávu. Toto by som brutálne pokutoval. Neviem, prečo nemáme trafic wardenov, dvaja zamestnanci a pekne by vyberali pokuty.


----------



## marish

Ako obnoviť paneláky po nemecky
http://reality.etrend.sk/reality-blog/ako-obnovit-panelaky-po-nemecky.html


----------



## wuane

^^ ked som v nahlade diskusie videl koment _´´Panelaky netreba obnovovat,ale burat´´ _,hned som vedel kolka bije :lol:


----------



## seem

No ako krásne by mohlo vyzerať Slovensko keby neprišla mohutná výstavba 70 rokov, max takéto paneláky, rodinné domy a zachované námestia miest (či skôr dedín, kedže tie mestá boli fakt malé)


----------



## E499.3056

Podla mna aj teraz vyzera krasne, len si ho neustale prznime...


----------



## eMKejx

seem co je to za mesto? Povazska Bystrica?


----------



## seem

Dolný Kubín.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> primitivnost tohto tupeho naroda je nekonecna...


:lol:


----------



## kapibara

> Expedície sa konajú v rámci prebiehajúceho podujatia Dni architektúry a dizajnu 2012.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6395741/bratislava-ma-povabne-sidliska-spoznajte-ich.html#ixzz1wHXtck00


..


----------



## Phill

kapibara said:


> ..


táto foto: http://i.sme.sk/cdata/1/63/6395741/dlhediely.jpg ma vždy vie dostat
zaujímavý je tam ten Hainburgský hrad


----------



## ejo

* Bratislava je laboratóriom panelákov *

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6417883/bratislava-je-laboratoriom-panelakov.html


----------



## reddevil

Domy v Baťovej kolónii vo Svite strácajú tvár

otrasne... :bash:


----------



## Qwert

čo za obmedzenca bez vkusu môže niečo také spraviť? Niečo veľmi podobné sa deje aj na Červenej ulici v Partizánskom, ktorú tiež vystaval Baťa.


----------



## R1S0

reddevil said:


> Domy v Baťovej kolónii vo Svite strácajú tvár
> 
> otrasne... :bash:


primitivizmus na druhu.... hno:


----------



## marish

zdravim, vedel by mi niekto povedat, aky typ panelaku ma tento byt? viem, ze taketo su napr v petrzalskom ovsisti.










ak by bol aj lepsi podorys toho bytu, tiez by potesil.
diky


----------



## veteran

^^ Zjednotený typ Bratislava (ZTB). Projekt Stavoprojekt BA, 1972. Používané v rokoch 1972-1982


----------



## marish

^^ diky!
dokonca som nasiel toto celkom obsazne pdfko (ZÁSAHY DO NOSNÝCH KONŠTRUKCIÍ PANELOVÝCH BYTOVÝCH DOMOV), ale ten mnou hladany podorys tam nie je.

vyzera to na tazko utajovany typ, lebo na celom internete som nasiel iba henten jeden obrazok.


----------



## veteran

^^ Málo používaný typ - vzhľadom na celoštátne T-06, T-08 a P 1.14/15. 
Niečo o ZTB: http://www.bytportal.sk/typologia/domy/1/

A ešte čosi, čo sa na nás chystalo...

*Otvorená sústava P 2.1*
Projektový ústav výstavby hlavního města Prahy, ateliéř vývoje a typizace, 1989

používanie naplánované od 10.5RP (od 1995)


----------



## veteran

^^ Málo používaný typ. Teda vzhľadom na celoštátne typy T-06, T-08 a P 1.14/15.

http://www.bytportal.sk/typologia/domy/1/


----------



## Azbest

*Sídliská v Prešove sa menia na pestrofarebné plochy
*

http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/6524424/sidliska-v-presove-sa-menia-na-pestrofarebne-plochy.html


----------



## tomassch

Vcelku vystizne pomenovanie vychodoeuropskych kralikarni je Trabantensiedlung. 

http://ostblog.org/2012/08/nieder-wieder-champions-league-in-petrzalka/


----------



## seem

Sabinov :nuts:










http://kucajirka.rajce.idnes.cz/Moby_Dickem_okolo_Slovenska_2012


----------



## JankoKE

Hm, aspoň sa celkom krotili podlažnosťou, nie ako v Ke , hneď k centru nadrbať 10 a viac podlaží.


----------



## KLEPETO

Pravda, pekne kaskádovito tá podlažnosť narastá ako sa to vzďaľuje od centrálnej časti a kostolná veža ostala dominantnou stavbou.


----------



## Strummer

Takato farebna kombinacia tu myslim este nebola, zle sa to foti mobilom, dom je sedy, trojlistky su strieborne:



















detail striebornej textury:


----------



## didinko

To je dôkaz, že aj zatepľovať panelák sa dá vkusne.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer, kde je to v Ružinove? Vypadá to vkusne, pôjdem to kuknúť naživo.


----------



## Strummer

KLEPETO said:


> Strummer, kde je to v Ružinove? Vypadá to vkusne, pôjdem to kuknúť naživo.


Ano, je to konkretne tento dom.


----------



## R1S0

v sucasnej zaplave cirkusantskych fasad davam palec hore za sivu.... kto by to bol pred 20.rokmi povedal...


----------



## Prawdziwy

Vie nekdo jestli viac procent obcanu v panelakach je na Slovensku nebo Cesku ?
Podle toho co sem vidiel na vyletech vypada ze viac je na Slovensku- co by bolo paradoksne protoze samozrejmie Cesko suvusi z prumyslem viac nez vasa zemia.
Dufam ze chapete


----------



## Wizzard

Určite na Slovensku žije viac ľudí v panelákoch ako v Česku. Myslím že v tomto držíme rekord v Európe.


----------



## Strummer

Prawdziwy said:


> Podle toho co sem vidiel na vyletech vypada ze viac je na Slovensku- co by bolo paradoksne protoze samozrejmie Cesko suvusi z prumyslem viac nez vasa zemia.


Nie je to paradoxne  Pretoze Cechy boli priemyselnou krajinou uz davno za Rakuska-Uhorska, takze v nom urbanizacia prebehla uz v 19tom storoci a na zaciatku 20teho storocia. Ale Slovensko bolo agrarnou krajinou, a hlavna vlna urbanizacie bola az pocas socializmu, a teda do panelakov.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Nie je to paradoxne  Pretoze Cechy boli priemyselnou krajinou uz davno za Rakuska-Uhorska, takze v nom urbanizacia prebehla uz v 19tom storoci a na zaciatku 20teho storocia. Ale Slovensko bolo agrarnou krajinou, a hlavna vlna urbanizacie bola az pocas socializmu, a teda do panelakov.


+ o dost vacsi narast poctu obyvatelov Slovenska


----------



## MikeKN

smoger said:


> Jedna novinka z TT my to pripomina trochu stare nemecke panelaky co tu boli tusim niekedy spomenute...


To nieje náhodov Bauring camus ... apropo sa snažím zistiť, kde všade boli postavené tieto typy panelákov, čo viem, tak v Komárne, Dunajskej Strede,Šaľa alebo Trnave teda čo som videl. *Dispozičné riešenie* bytového domu sa mi moc pozdáva 3 aj 4 izbového typu. 

Viac tu: http://www.realitybox.sk/products/panelove-byty-typ-bytu-bauring-/​


----------



## slamik

^^ Takze postaveny je :Banska Bystrica, Bratislava, Dunajska streda, Komarno, Kysucke Nove Mesto, Martin, Nova Dubnica, Piestany, Povazska Bystrica, Samorin, Sala, Tisovec, Trnava, Turany, Turcianske Teplice, Velky Meder, Vrutky, Zvolen
Bauring- rakuska licencia, Camus - francuzska licencia, uplatneny ako prvy sendvicovy panel na Slovensku (Stavoprojekt Bratislava 1971), postavene su 4, 5 a 9 poschodove bloky


----------



## MikeKN

slamik said:


> ^^ Takze postaveny je :Banska Bystrica, Bratislava, Dunajska streda, Komarno, Kysucke Nove Mesto, Martin, Nova Dubnica, Piestany, Povazska Bystrica, Samorin, Sala, Tisovec, Trnava, Turany, Turcianske Teplice, Velky Meder, Vrutky, Zvolen
> Bauring- rakuska licencia, Camus - francuzska licencia, uplatneny ako prvy sendvicovy panel na Slovensku (Stavoprojekt Bratislava 1971), postavene su 4, 5 a 9 poschodove bloky


 
ďakujem slamik za info, Hladám hlavne tento typ bytu v Nitre po prípade v Blave, len neviem či tam vôbec sú aspoň tie 4 podlažné. 
Kde by som našiel info o výstavbe týchto typov panelákov. /hlavne v NITRE/ Tieto dve mestá nespomínaš... dnes som šiel cez Šoporňu /obec pri R1/ a tam som zazrel tento typ /4.p/. 

Kde by som našiel info o výstavbe týchto typov panelákov lokácia atď. /hlavne v NITRE a jej okolí/

Aký je rozdiel v spomínaných - "Bauring- rakuska licencia, Camus - francuzska licencia," ??? vopred ďakujem za info.


----------



## reddevil

Mozno OT...

Čiernu stavbu exdekana chcú Košice zbúrať


----------



## slamik

MikeKN said:


> ďakujem slamik za info, Hladám hlavne tento typ bytu v Nitre po prípade v Blave, len neviem či tam vôbec sú aspoň tie 4 podlažné.
> Kde by som našiel info o výstavbe týchto typov panelákov. /hlavne v NITRE/ Tieto dve mestá nespomínaš... dnes som šiel cez Šoporňu /obec pri R1/ a tam som zazrel tento typ /4.p/.
> 
> Kde by som našiel info o výstavbe týchto typov panelákov lokácia atď. /hlavne v NITRE a jej okolí/
> 
> Aký je rozdiel v spomínaných - "Bauring- rakuska licencia, Camus - francuzska licencia," ??? vopred ďakujem za info.


Informacie su v knihe Obnova bytovych domov po roku 1970 - II. diel (Obnova bytovych domov do roku 1970 - I. diel, tam su starsie typy blokov aj Nitra sa tam nachaza). V II. diely je popisany typ BA-BC a nazaciatku knihy je o vystavbe panelakov na Slovensku v roznych mestach a samozrejme aj v Nitre.

BA-BC - ide o upraveny povodny system francuzskej firmy Camus v Rakusku, tak vznikol Bauring-Camus, ktory sa uz u nas vyrabal a staval do roku 1983. 

Chcem este dodat, ze bol aj upraveny pozemnymi stavbami v BB, NR, TT, ZA, takze mozu byt aj ine dispozicie bytov, len neviem to presne potvrdit.


----------



## E499.3056

To bolo k tej bytovke na prvej fotke?


----------



## NuSo

K obom.


----------



## kaxno

Kukajte, asi niekto chodi na SSC: http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/ruzinov-zvazuje-stop-divokemu-zateplovaniu.html


----------



## Amrafel

Dávam do pozornosti:

http://www.projektfasady.sk/index.php

Možno sa konečne zmení farebný chaos na jednom z najväčších bratislavských sídlisk...

článok z Trendu:



> *Ružinov zvažuje stop divokému zatepľovaniu*
> 
> Chaotický vzhľad miest z dôvodu zatepľovania panelákov začína byť čoraz väčšou jazvou na urbanizme. Slovenské sídliská prinášajú krikľavé i menej výrazné farby, vzory a rôzne riešenia podľa individuálneho rozhodnutia obyvateľov bytovky bez ohľadu na širšie okolie. Spoločný projekt Fasády bratislavského Ružinova a občianskeho združenia Open Design Studio má ambíciu to zmeniť.


http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/ruzinov-zvazuje-stop-divokemu-zateplovaniu.html

Myslím, že to je super...Ružinov ešte musí dotiahnuť cyklotrasy, poriešiť priestor bývalého Prioru a realizovať projekt bulváru Ružinovská a bude to absolútne neprekonateľné sídlisko.

edit: kaxno :gaah: :lol:


----------



## aquila

vsak uy je aj projekt 500 bytov


----------



## Anuris

Presne nieco take som tu nedavno navrhoval. 



> Skoda len, ze sa u nas panelaky zatepluju a rekonstruuju hala-bala systemom, pri ktorom si kazdy natrie fasadu ako sa mu len zachce bez ohladu na farbu susedneho domu. Potom to spolu vobec neladi a nevyzera to dobre. Niekedy je dokonca aj jeden konretny dom farebne tak dogabany a prekombinovany, ze to posobi tak, akoby sa nedokazali medzi sebou dohodnut ani len obyvatelia toho jedneho domu, a tak na fasadu vyliali vsetky farebne odtiene, ktore si niekto zelal... *Keby sa to vsak robilo koordinovane a podla navrhov skutocnych odbornikov, tak by mohli vzniknut vizualne ucelene sidliskove bloky, vdaka comu by sidliska posobili estetickejsie, kompaktnejsie a menej chaoticky*... Jeden dobry priklad ako by sa to podla mna malo robit som nasiel v Posni, o tom ale az v dalsom poste...


Obavam sa vsak, ze tato iniciativa, aj ked sa mi samozrejme paci, prichadza s krizikom po funuse. Vacsina panelakov uz v uplynulom odbdobi zateplena bola a pochybujem, ze sa najde vola a hlavne financie na to, aby sa to teraz cisto z estetickych dovodov hromadne opat premalovavalo...


----------



## veteran

Keď už je reč o farbách... Košické KVPčko bolo prvé panelové sídlisko v Košiciach, kde sa začalo systematicky pracovať s náterom fasád. Boli vytvorené akési bloky panelákov s rovnakým náterom. Používala sa kombinácia bielej farby s nejakou inou - hnedá, sivá, modrá, bordová, oranžová atď. Dá sa to sledovať v tejto fotomape.

Išlo o cielenú snahu potlačiť monotónnosť sídliska tak, aby bolo podľa náteru možné aspoň ako-tak identifikovať ulica, blok, resp. nejaký menší ucelený súbor/dvor. Terajším zatepľovaním sa táto koncepcia "úspešne" likviduje... Bohužiaľ.


----------



## hraby

Amrafel said:


> Ružinov... ... a bude to absolútne neprekonateľné sídlisko.


uz je..  ruzinov je to same, ako v KE sidlisko terasa.


----------



## KLEPETO

hraby said:


> uz je..  ruzinov je to same, ako v KE sidlisko terasa.


Mne sa skôr Terasa podobá na našu Karlovku, teda tú časť popri karloveskej radiále, nie to čo je nad ňou, D.D.


----------



## NuSo

To niekoho napadlo v roku 2013, keď je 80% panelákov už zateplených ? je taký problém podobné záležitosti iniciovať vtedy, keď sa reálne vykonávajú a nie až roky potom ? Preboha, takýto plán mal byť vytvorený už minimálne pred 10 rokmi a slovenské sídliská mohli vyzerať diametrálne inak.


----------



## Anuris

Prečo si nemôžete nafarbiť panelák po svojom


----------



## Qwert

Mohol by mi niekto, kto byva v nejakom kanarikovom panelaku, vysvetlit, ako k zatepleniu takymi farbami vobec doslo? Co vedie spolocenstvo vlastnikov k vyberu nejakej extravagantnej farebnej kombinacie? A preco vlastne nemozu panelaky, ktore pred zateplenim mali rovnaku farbu, mat podobne sfarbenie aj po zatepleni?


----------



## Anuris

1. u nas si to myslim spravca cele zrealizval vo vlastnej rezii - nepamatam sa, ze by sa o farbach hlasovalo. Nastatie nas dom este vyzera celkom obstojne.

2. rovnaku farbu nemozu mat panelaky preto, lebo za zleho socializmu boli sidliska privelmi sedive, nevyrazne a v sulade s ideologiou rezimu prilis unitarne, takze ked uz sme sa toho zleho socializmu zbavili, tak treba mat panelaky v co najrozmanitejsich a najvyraznejsich farbach - to je ta prava sloboda a individualizmus demonstrujuci vlastnu vynimocnost a vsetko ostatne by bolo navratom k tomu zlemu socializmu, najma akakolvek regulacia obmedzujuca individualnu slobodu a pravo na sebavyjadrenie vlastnej debility


----------



## fowner

Na sedenie s architektom prisli z celeho domu traja zastupcovia bytov, aj ked to bolo ohlasene. Architekt sa snazil vtedy prisposobit uz zateplenemu susedovi, ked sa presiel po nasom sidlisku, bol zhrozeny z tolkych pastelov krizom krazom, ze navrhol studenu variantu.

Skoro cele nase sidlisko sa sklada z takych clenenych blokov po tri vchody a v nasom sa podarilo to, co nedokazali na celom sidlisku - rovnaky styl na vsetkych troch vchodoch iba oddelene farebne (aj ked si ho posledny vchod trosku zmenil na lodziach). Nie je to farebne riesenie zas nejaka extra vyhra, ale uz aj to je +, lebo tu okolo ma skoro kazdy jeden vchod svoj vlastny styl. Na opacnom konci na jednom bloku chyba stred, ale boky ma zateplene na rovnaky vzor, tam by sa to este teoreticky dalo zachranit.

Povodna farba sa u nas uz neriesila, lebo spominany sused uz mal iny styl (aj ked sme mali velmi pekne farby na 80te roky).


----------



## Qwert

Asi len v tomto našom postsocialistickom, neoliberalne sa tvariacom state mozu ludia argumentovat tym, ze postavit si akukolvek budovu je dobre ze nie ich ludske pravo. Nuz nie je. V kazdom civilizovanom state podlieha vystavba prisnej regulacii. Len u nas nie, preto to tu tak vyzera. Aj v najliberalnejsich rezimoch plati, ze sloboda jednotlivca konci tam, kde zacina sloboda druheho a stavby ovplyvnuju siroke okolie.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Naša spoločnosť je niečo ako zvieratká v zoo, ktoré boli zavreté v stiesnenej klietke a po revolúcií nás pustili do voľnej prírody a od tej voľnosti a dobroty nevieme čo zo sebou a svojim okolím a patrične sa správať v novom prostredí. Západ fungoval a funguje skôr ako také veľké safari, kde majú zvieratká tiež priestor, voľnosť ale je tam určité obmedzenie a pravidlá vo forme regulácií a povinností voči okoliu.
A toto prirovnanie sa dá použiť asi na všetky oblasti spoločnosti.


----------



## veteran

Jeden "ukážkový" príklad z KE:


----------



## Wizzard

^^ paráda


----------



## ktulu

veteran said:


> Jeden "ukážkový" príklad z KE:



Toto je skutočne odporný pohľad. 
Kiež by sa aspoň KVP a jeho povodnú velmi zdarilú farebnú koncepciu podarilo zachovať. Síce už aj tam je asi pozde.


----------



## veteran

ktulu said:


> Síce už aj tam je asi pozde.


Už dávno


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ten obrázok by mali používať realizačné firmy a ukázať ho obyvateľom vchodu, ktorý sa rozhodli zateplovať, aby si vybrali farebnú kombináciu, niečo ako vzorkovník farieb.


----------



## NuSo

Jeden z najotrasnejších pohľadov, aký som kedy čo sa týka mestských aglomerácií videl. Kým som si neprečítal post, naozaj som veril, že toto sa na Slovensku nenachádza.


----------



## JankoKE

A to ešte máme pekné farebné stĺpy VO vo farbách mesta, aj lavičky na sídliskách sú žltomodré a najnovšie vozidlá mhd máme pekné farebné.  KE sú pekné pestrofarebné mesto.


----------



## Qwert

Ten zvyk maľovať stĺpy v mestských farbách je jednou z vecí, ktoré som na tejto krajine nikdy nepochopil.


----------



## D.O.W.N

JankoKE said:


> A to ešte máme pekné farebné stĺpy VO vo farbách mesta, aj lavičky na sídliskách sú žltomodré a najnovšie vozidlá mhd máme pekné farebné.  KE sú pekné pestrofarebné mesto.


Lampy sa ale konečne pomaly (ale veľmi) menia na pozinky :banana:


----------



## hraby

JankoKE said:


> A to ešte máme pekné farebné stĺpy VO vo farbách mesta, aj lavičky na sídliskách sú žltomodré a najnovšie vozidlá mhd máme pekné farebné.  KE sú pekné pestrofarebné mesto.


to si teda vystihol


----------



## wuane

icard:


----------



## jozefst

Zaujímavý článok k téme: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6729967/malby-od-horolezcov-miznu-pod-zateplenim-panelakov.html


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Architekt: Nemecké paneláky už končia v drvičke


----------



## Cudzinec

Vateránov farebný príspevok "pestrofarebných Košíc" je jasnou ukážkou akejsi nekoncepčnosti či neregulácie farebnej celistvosti mesta. Veteránova fotka skutočne nie je oku lahodiaca. No na druhú stranu, spomeňme si, ako mesto vyzeralo pred cca 5-10 rokmi... 

Predovšetkým v mesiacoch ako október, november, február, marec - to bola depresívna šeď, ktorá nás obklopovala zo všetkých strán. Mesto vyzeralo ako nejaké zastaralé odpudivé ghetto z 3.sveta. Takže, za seba, viac preferujem dnešné "kikirikí" ako depresívnu šedosť minulosti... viz obrázok (z istého fotofóra)


----------



## hraby

^^ uplny suhlas! ked som opustal KE, mesto bolo jedno sive miesto, absolutne nicim nevyrazne.. osarpane panelaky, balkony kazdy inej farby, jedni si dali vymenit okna za plastvove biele, ini hnede.. teraz, aj ked to s tymi farbami prehanaju, je celkovy pohlad na KE predsa len krajsi, i ked k dokonalosti to ma daleko.. ale toto farebne sialenstvo sa tiahne krizom cele SVK aj CZ.. koncepcnost zatial naozaj chyba.


----------



## ejo

veteran said:


> Jeden "ukážkový" príklad z KE:


Lentilky "farebný svet v hrsti".


----------



## ginantonic

http://www.sme.sk/c/6747723/ako-sa-meni-slovensko.html
4. obrazok zhora


----------



## marish

^^ inak ak by to bolo cele zrekonstruovane, jednotne zabradila a nebol by na balkonoch bordel, tak hentake miltifarebne balkony napriklad v 4 roznych farbach by nemuseli byt uplne na zahodenie... :cheers:


----------



## Strummer

ginantonic said:


> http://www.sme.sk/c/6747723/ako-sa-meni-slovensko.html


Od absolventov VSVU by som cakal trochu viac nez instagramove filtre :lol:


----------



## MikeKN

*Aký je toto typ paneláku?*

Dobrý deň, potreboval by som radu ohľadom panelákového domu ... je na tých fotkách panelákoví typ domu: vežový dom T06B NA ? Hľadal som ho aj na link aj prešiel knihy Obnova bytových domov do , po 1970 ... no neviem ho presne nájsť ktorý to je. Nuž a pôdorys tiež netuším ... len viem, že sú tam byty 4,3,2 a aj garsónka. To som hľadal tu .
Vopred ďakujem za pomoc a radu.
Bytový dom sa nachádza v NR/Klokočina ... stavali to zrejme pozemné stavby NR v ?_ 70 _? rokoch


----------



## slamik

^^Je to presne ako pises T 06 B NA. V knihe do 1970 je spomenuty, ze sa staval ako 12 podlazny, to znamena, ze vsetko co tam je, plati aj pre tento typ, len zial nie su tam podorysy. V knihe po 1970 na strane 19 je nieco o Klokocine.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Tento typ panelaku sa staval aj na NR/Chrenovej. Byvalo v nich dost mojich kamosov takze si matne pamatam ako vyzerali z vnutra. V strede je schodisko a vytahy a po stranach su dva vstupy do troch bytov. Jednoizbove su tusim na tej strane ako sa vchadza a su to vlastne dve izby vedla seba pricom jedna sluzi ako kuchyna. Rozlohovo niekde okolo 50m2. Iny typ jedno/dvojizbovych bytov bol o hodne krkolomnejsi, nieco ako U pricom na jednej strane sa vchadzalo, prechadzalo sa cez kuchynu a na druhej srane bola kupelna a izba.

Tieto veze sa na chrenovej stavali ako 11poschodove, alebo sma len nevedeli ratat a volali sme ich jedenastposchodaky.


----------



## Qwert

*The world's most colorful cities* podľa CNN, niektoré slovenské mestá by vedeli v pohode konkurovať. :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

Trocha OT, ale je to zmiešaná konštrukcia.

Neviete mi povedať niečo viac o tomto type bytového domu? V Bratislave som ich v úplne rôznych lokalitách našiel 8. Známy mi vravel, že rovnaké sú aj v Liptovskom Mikuláši. V jednom bývam, tak ma to zaujíma.

Je to málo, ale stále dosť na to, aby to bol nejaký typizovaný dom. Ak sa nemýlim malo by ísť o zmiešanú konštrukciu - zvislé steny tehla 500mm a vodorovné panely.

http://goo.gl/maps/9vJ5o

Rok výstavby čo poznám 1960 - 1970.


Potom by ma ešte zaujímal tento typ paneláku
http://goo.gl/maps/XkkVc

rok kolaudácie 1988. Čo som počul jeden z posledných typov panelákov.

Inak napadá ma aj otázka - *kedy bol postavený a skolaudovaný posledný panelák klasicky z panelárne?* Posledné sídlisko bolo tušim Bratislava - Dlhé Diely, ale ešte pred tým, ako začal vysielať seriál Panelák, ktorý zamoril výsledky z google som našiel nejaký dom v Michalovciach, ktorí dokončili v 1996.


----------



## veteran

volodaaaa said:


> Inak napadá ma aj otázka - *kedy bol postavený a skolaudovaný posledný panelák klasicky z panelárne?* Posledné sídlisko bolo tušim Bratislava - Dlhé Diely, ale ešte pred tým, ako začal vysielať seriál Panelák, ktorý zamoril výsledky z google som našiel nejaký dom v Michalovciach, ktorí dokončili v 1996.


V Košiciach dokončili posledný klasický panelák v lete roku 1997.


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ ďakujem. Je aj nejaká fotografia? prípadne cez streetview? Prečo sa to tak vlastne zdržalo?


----------



## E499.3056

Jak zdrzalo? Vystavba pokracovala aj po 89' dalej, aj ked utlmene. Az nasledne ju zastavili uplne.

Okrem toho panelaky sa stavali aj na zilinskom sidlisku Hajik, a to este okolo roku 2007, hoci to nebola ta klasicka sustava P1.14/15.


----------



## veteran

volodaaaa said:


> ^^ ďakujem. Je aj nejaká fotografia? prípadne cez streetview? Prečo sa to tak vlastne zdržalo?


Streetview. 

Tá časť sídliska bola rozostavaná v roku 1989 (kolektory). Bloky sa začali stavať v roku 1991. Následne ale skrachovali Pozemné stavby Košice, Národný výbor mesta Košice ako investor zanikol a mesto už na finančné utiahnutie peniaze nemalo. Takže sa čakalo na pomoc štátu. Po dlhých problémoch sa túto časť projektu poradilo dokončiť v lete 1997. Bola naprojektovaná aj ďalšia časť sídliska nad týmto blokom, ale mesto ani štát do toho nešli a nenašiel sa ani žiaden súkromník.


----------



## aquila

jedny z poslednych panelakov v bratislave sa stavali co viem aj v okoli palkovicovej pri stadione, tam uz aj dost vyrazen pocitali s motorizaciou spolocnosti a medzi panelakmi su dost velke podzemne garaze.


----------



## volodaaaa

aquila said:


> jedny z poslednych panelakov v bratislave sa stavali co viem aj v okoli palkovicovej pri stadione, tam uz aj dost vyrazen pocitali s motorizaciou spolocnosti a medzi panelakmi su dost velke podzemne garaze.


ďakujem.

Inak, je niekde nejaká ilustrácia, ako sa staval panelák. Veľmi laicky. Ja som bol v tom, že v paneláku sú obvodové steny nosné a žiadny skelet tam nie je. Ale čítal som, že aj panelák má skelet a obvod je len obvod. 

Celkom je mi záhada aj toto










Výstavba sídliska v Devínskej Novej Vsi. Nedostavané bytové domy sú biele. Dostavané už majú farbu svojej fasády. Nikde však nie je lešenie. A vôbec sa mi nezdá, že by tie bytovky potom natierali, alebo dávali nejaký obklad. 










mladšie paneláky, kde bol pokus o zvýšenie estetickosti sú viacfarebné, no väčšinou je vidno, že už farebné panely montovali.

Ako sa robila ta fasáda? Tie obvodové múry sú zdvojené?


----------



## veteran

Niekedy sa farbenie panelov robilo v panelárni, inokedy sa natieralo až po postavení. V Košiciach napríklad začiatkom 80. rokov investor (NV mesta Košice) vyžadoval finálnu kompletizáciu panelov v panelárni. Skončilo to asi tak, že mnoho panelov prišilo na stavbu poničených, niečo sa poničilo pri montáži. Nakoniec sa pristúpilo k riešeniu fasády priamo na stavbe. 

Používali sa rôzne technológie (Latex, Dikoplast, Vapom, Vapom-Super, Terasol - všetko nástrekové hmoty založené na báze polymérových živíc). 

Technológie mali mnoho nedostatkov:
- veľká farebná nestálosť - najmä oranžová, tyrkysová a modrá (Latex) - po dvoch rokoch vyblednuté
- Vapom - zlá priľnavosť na panel
- Vapom-Super - o čosi lepšie, avšak prvé pigmentácie sa niekde objavovali už po 4 rokoch

Ďalším problémom bolo nedodržiavanie technologických postupov - napr. nanášanie farby sa malo prevádzať na úplne suchý podklad (panel) - ale často sa to robilo za dažďa, snehu, vlhka. Ako prišlo... (v 50. rokoch bola v Košiciach pomerne bežná prax, že sa bývalo v zvonka neomietnutých blokoch. V extrémnych prípadoch aj 2 roky )

Na nástrekovú hmotu sa potom nanášal penetračný náter - koncom 80. rokov to bol Duvilax BD 20.

Čo sa týka domov na obrázku. Niektoré z nich nie sú ani dostavané. Ja si napríklad zo stavby sídliska Košice-Ťahanovce lešenie ani nepamätám. Len stavbársky výťah pri "výťahovej veži" (bloky P 1.14/15). Balkónové zábradlia sa montovali z bytu, panely sa natierali z lávok.


----------



## veteran

volodaaaa said:


> Potom by ma ešte zaujímal tento typ paneláku
> http://goo.gl/maps/XkkVc
> 
> rok kolaudácie 1988. Čo som počul jeden z posledných typov panelákov.


P 1.14 7.5RP/BA, bodový (sídlisko DNV-Podhorské, 1688 bytov).


----------



## volodaaaa

veteran - naozaj ďakujem za príspevky rozšírujúce prehľad v tejto oblasti


----------



## veteran

volodaaaa said:


> veteran - naozaj ďakujem za príspevky rozšírujúce prehľad v tejto oblasti


Samozrejme nemáš za čo 

A ešte k tvojim otázkam:


volodaaaa said:


> Ja som bol v tom, že v paneláku sú obvodové steny nosné a žiadny skelet tam nie je. Ale čítal som, že aj panelák má skelet a obvod je len obvod.


To záleží od typu paneláku. Typ P 1.14/15 napr. nemá obvodové múry nosné. Ale typ U-65 už áno.



volodaaaa said:


> Tie obvodové múry sú zdvojené?


Detaily závisia od typu, ale v zásade platí, že obvodový panel má dve železobetónové vrstvy a medzi nimi je tepelnoizolačná vrstva.


----------



## Schipol

Zopár fotiek z nitrianskeho sídliska Čermáň
foto paneláku po rekonštrukcii, malo by sa jednat o typ T 06 B z roku 1988



Ostatné paneláky stále čakajú na rekonštrukciu


----------



## veteran

^^ Je to typ T-06B NA, ale rok 1988 nesedí - typ sa prestal používať v roku 1983.


----------



## Schipol

Niesom si tým typom moc istý, pretože ten istý typ panelákov stavali Pozemné stavby Nitra aj na najväčšom sídlisku Klokočina ešte v rokoch 1983-1986 a boli stavané aj v mestách ako napr.Levice, Komárno, Nové Zámky, Topolčany atd..


----------



## veteran

^^ beriem späť. V knihe Obnova bytových domov do roku 1970 je popis sústavy T-06B NA, kde sa píše, že sa používala do roku 1983. V nadväzujúcej knihe Obnova bytových domov po roku 1970 sa ale spomínajú úpravy a racionalizácie tohto typu a použitie aj po roku 1983.


----------



## Schipol

V pohode, ja som tiež nevedel o aký typ paneláku sa jedná až kým mi to otec nepovedal, kedysi totiž pracoval v Pozemných stavbách ako vodič Tatry 148 keď sa vo veľkom stavali sídliská, vtedy to bol najväčší stavebný koncern v bývalom Československu, škoda takého podniku


----------



## E499.3056

Schipol said:


> V pohode, ja som tiež nevedel o aký typ paneláku sa jedná až kým mi to otec nepovedal, kedysi totiž pracoval v Pozemných stavbách ako vodič Tatry 148 keď sa vo veľkom stavali sídliská, vtedy to bol najväčší stavebný koncern v bývalom Československu, škoda takého podniku


Je to skoda, ale co narobis, ked niekomu prekazalo, ze tento stat ludom poskytoval dostojne byvanie. Banky by nemali z toho ziadnu ryzu.


----------



## R1S0

farkyus - postupuj podla http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336223


----------



## mck69

veteran said:


> V Košiciach dokončili posledný klasický panelák v lete roku 1997.


Poopravim Ta, Veteran. Bolo to v 1998 , blok na Helsinskej ulici. V jeseni 1997 som sa nastahoval do novostavby na Viedenskej a ten na Helsinskej este nestal


----------



## reddevil

a panelaky na Talinskej v Krasnej / Nad Jazerom boli postavene skor? v ktorom roku asi?


----------



## Amrafel

Pri browsovaní na mňa náhodou vyskočilo toto:










:nuts:

Malo by to byť niekde vo Vrakuni v Bratislave.


----------



## volodaaaa

Pre mňa je napr. novinka ten štvorizbák  A ten tvoj je klasik


----------



## Lukáš2

volodaaaa said:


> Pre mňa je napr. novinka ten štvorizbák  A ten tvoj je klasik


Ten stvorizbak so satnikom je povodna dispozicia, "klasik" vznikol tak, ze niekomu napadlo ubrat z dvoch stvorizbakov na poschodi po jednej izbe a vznikol jednoizbak. Tieto byty poznam z PN, vedla Tesca, su tam vchody s 2x 3i so satnikom + 1i a vchody s 2x 3i bez satnika.


----------



## jozefst

Pozerám, že sa tu objavil link na Rendez na ulicu Na pántoch. Tak neďaleko sa dosť často zdržiavam.


----------



## Pali_KE

Zdravím, nevie niekto nejaké bližšie info o tomto type paneláku? Vyskytuje sa hlavne (ak nie iba) na východe SR (HE,SV,MI,...) 

google.com/maps?q=Humenn%C3%A9,+Slovensk%C3%A1+republika&hl=sk&ie=UTF8&ll=48.933383,21.922896&spn=0.005582,0.01929&sll=45.54964,-122.566566&sspn=
0.211334,0.439453&oq=humenn%C3%A9&t=h&hnear=Humenn%C3%A9,+Slovensk%C3%A1+republika&z=16&layer=c&cbll=48.933378,21.
918788&panoid=RaXdRjhTYWGWgG3i0woyNA&cbp=12,141.61,,0,-21.94


----------



## MHDmarek

^^ Ospravedlnujem sa za odbocenie, ale neslo by to vlozit ako odkaz?


----------



## hraby

nemate niekto aktualne foto, ako prerabaju bytovky mmntalne na turgenevovej a lomonosovej ulici? dakujem!


----------



## zemepan

hraby said:


> nemate niekto aktualne foto, ako prerabaju bytovky mmntalne na turgenevovej a lomonosovej ulici? dakujem!


Nemám síce foto, ale minule som šiel peši okolo týchto ulíc a ostal som celkom milo prekvapený, síce tie zelené, oranžové a sivé farebné kombinácie nemusím, na druhej starne sa mi ale páčilo že väčšia časť zateplených panelákov takzvaného pražského typu má jednotne zrekonštruované balkóny v niektorých blokoch sú v prípade zasklenia zasklené jednotným typom zasklenia a navyše celkom subtílnym, na balkónoch majú nové zväčša kompletne zasklené zábradlia - celkom fajn, vzhľadom na to ako sa to robilo ešte pár rokov späť. 

Ešte sa tak upokojiť vo farebných kombináciách a budú v rámci možností pekné.


----------



## hraby

^^ dakujem


----------



## Pali_KE

MHDmarek said:


> ^^ Ospravedlnujem sa za odbocenie, ale neslo by to vlozit ako odkaz?


Aj by som rád vložil, no na SSC do počtu 10 príspevkov nie je možné vkladať priame linky, ako ani obrázky a pod. No ale, ako vidno, práve toto je môj 10.príspevok takže odteraz to už bude ok


----------



## Pali_KE

Nejaké bližšie info o tomto type paneláku? 
Vyskytuje sa hlavne (ak nie iba) na východe SR (Michalovce, Humenné, Snina,...)


----------



## vitacit

*...*

tento typ panelaku je doslova trademark vychodneho slovenska))) minimalne cely presovsky kraj od levoce na vychod je nimi posiaty))) ja som takom jendom vyrastol, klasicky stvorizbak, su to velke byty, dobre urobene, fajne balkony. 
dokonca aj tu na zapade ich mozno vidiet - v bratislave je cele sidlisko z nich postavene a v dubravke za pri elektrickovej trati v smere k saratovu napravo je taka mala bytovecka tohoto typu. 



Pali_KE said:


> Nejaké bližšie info o tomto type paneláku?
> Vyskytuje sa hlavne (ak nie iba) na východe SR (Michalovce, Humenné, Snina,...)


----------



## Anuris

Architekt P. Paňák: Zatepľovanie polystyrénom nás oberá o hodnoty povojnovej bytovej architektúry


----------



## jozefst

Anuris said:


> Architekt P. Paňák: Zatepľovanie polystyrénom nás oberá o hodnoty povojnovej bytovej architektúry


Veľmi dobrý článok. Zatepľovanie domov na Bielom kríži je naozaj katastrofa. Vidno to na fotke, kde namiesto polooblúkového balkóna je skosený, ako sa to spomína v rozhovore. Aj farba nie je biela, ale zelená. Podobne dopadli domy na račku, kde prekryli pôvodnú peknú fasádu: https://goo.gl/maps/vaA4zXmMaBL2. Pozitívnym príkladom zatepľovania môžu byť jurkovičové domy na ursínyho, kde to zateplili tak, že to človek ani nespozná, akutár keď ťukne do steny a počuje ten známy dutý zvuk. Niektorým panelovým domom zateplenie pomôže, akurát farebné riešenie nesmie byť v lentilkovo-dúhovom štýle.


----------



## Andy486

^^ ten článok je zaujímavý. Ja sa tiež stotožňujem stým, že zateplovanie polystyrénom je humus, polystyrén okrem iného ani nedýcha,čo domu neprospieva a to že sa často používajú najlacnejšie omietkové materiály, aj farby je tiež dobre vidieť. Už po pár rokoch sú niektoré "obnovené" domy zašednuté, alebo vyblednuté a tiež sa na povrchu fasády vytvára množstvo pavučín - také tmavé flaky cca do 10cm , čo pôsobí fakt odpudivo,najmä ak je ich obrovské množstvo na celom prízemí a vo vchodoch, klenbách a ich okolí...


----------



## volodaaaa

My ideme zateplovat buduci rok. Velmi som si na to posvietil (aj ked s niektorymi susedmi sa jednoducho neda, vidia akciu v Lidli a slintaju, takze pri zatepleni vysvetlit, ze rozdiel 5 000 € na 30 rokov nie je vela, je celkom umenie). Nas dom je postaveny po vojne, fasada z brizolitu. Zatial som na Slovensku nasiel 7 ks. Ale zas architektonicky skvost to nie je (teda ziadne zaoblene balkony a specialne zabradlia - inak ten Biely kriz bol *barbarizmus*). Kazdopadne sa mi podarilo presvedcit obyvatelov na mineralnu vlnu (aj ked argumenty pro-polystyrenovych bolo: "je to moc tazke, to spadne") a imitaciu brizolitu (vraj je to mozne, no je to drahsie). Dom je hnedy so zelenymi zabradliami, po novom bude sedy s modrymi (nie vo vsetkom sa ich dalo presvedcit).

Zateplenie je vsak potrebne (byty plesniveju + velke a vyznamen tepelne mosty).


----------



## Strummer

Na Muskatovej ulici na Travnikoch teraz davaju dole rozrobene zateplenie, to som este nevidel... neviem kedy, myslim ze tak pred dvoma rokmi zacali zateplovat, spravili len obidve bocne steny, bez finalnej omietky. Odvtedy to bolo az doteraz v rovnakom stave, a teraz tam postavili lesenie a davaju to zase dole, strhli polystyren a vytrhavaju vsetky tie navrtane veci co ho drzali.


----------



## Andy486

^^ ja tam bývam v tom dome (je to taký celobratislavský unikát, čo sa "obnovy" týka), to by bolo nadlho vysvetliť prečo je to tak, za tým je kopec machinácií a hlavne zlodejina na peniazoch hno:..... nemá význam to tu rozoberať, to čo strhli bolo celé naprd urobené, dom sa bude robiť teraz nanovo celý komplet už, ale žiaľ polystyrén vyhral aj napriek všetkým argumentom, minerálna vlna bude až na vrchných poschodiach.... no aj tak sa nechám prekvapiť, ako to nakoniec dopadne....


----------



## aquila

aby nedopadlo ako na pristavnej ten intrak, kde im odtrhlo pol steny ..


----------



## volodaaaa

Alebo ako tu


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Tak teda po dnesnej burke u nas.


----------



## Zolohoj

SunshineBB said:


> Zdravim, potreboval by som poradit.
> 
> Tu je odkaz na vyskovy panelak v BB.
> 
> https://www.google.sk/maps/@48.744675,19.1421364,3a,60y,345.6h,115.3t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1ste3SsboIJLm4P8cei2RxDQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Ten panelak poznam velmi dobre, nakolko v dvoch bytoch mi byva blizka rodina, aj tie byty poznam ako vlastnu dlan ale to co by som potreboval vediet je bud typ sustavy alebo rovno podorys podlazia, pripadne aj s m2.
> 
> Z bytov ktore poznam viem povedat ze na jednom podlazi su 2 izbove byty o vymere cca 72 m2, ale hlavne 4 izbove byty s 5 balkonmi. Oba byty maju samostatny satnik hned pri vstupe a obyvacku oproti vstupu, bohuzial ani po dlhom hladani som nenasiel podorys. V Bystrici, v U-ckovych veziakoch je takych alebo podobnych bytov dost, v Sasovej, na Foncorde a tento konkretny ktory hladam ja je na sidlisku Severna, neviem ako je to inde.
> 
> Ak by niekto vedel, ...



Ahoj, v takom paneláku som vyrastal v Handlovej. Sú tam dva byty v rohoch o rozmere cca 72 metrov. Oba dvojizbové. Jeden má dve okná a dva balkóny a druhý má 4 balkóny. Jedna izba je vždy veľká a má dve okná (resp. balkóny), takže sa dá rozdeliť priečkou a urobiť z toho 3-izbový byt. Pôdorys nemám, ale ak veľmi chceš, dokážem nakresliť všetky v tom paneláku.


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB uz vies co si potreboval vediet, ci zistim, lebo v konkretnom bytovom dome co si postol link mi byvaju v dvoch bytoch kamarati...


----------



## Strummer

ten prispevok je dva roky stary... :cheers:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ešte video z demolácie


----------



## hicotech

tie popisky su teda....... 3 riadky a v kazdom jednom aspon po jednej chybe :bash:
a to sa este opakuje


----------



## SunshineBB

Strummer said:


> ten prispevok je dva roky stary... :cheers:




Ale tak odpovede vzdy potesia 

Dakujem pani uz netreba. Pred narodenim druheho dietata som uvazoval o vymene troizboveho bauringu za stvorizbak v tejto bytovke.
Take chutky ma presli pri jednoduchej matematike, ked za trojizbak po rekonstrukcii som dal v r.2014 59 000€, a tu pytali 115 000 za stvorizbak pred rekonstrukciou. 
A ja chapem teda ze to su teraz realne ceny v ramci Slovenska este aj velmi priaznive, ale ta jedna izba mi za tych 56 tisic nestoji.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Tvoj trojizbový byt je už tiež cenovo niekde inde. Tipujem, že minimálne 80 tisíc by si zaň dostal, takže ten doplatok by bol o niečo nižší. Ale chápem.


----------



## SunshineBB

Ano ale pred dvoma rokmi by to tych 80 tisic nebolo, na druhej strane tie stvorizbaky dnes tiez uz idu aj nad 120.


----------



## eMKejx

A za to mas 5 izb. mezonet na Dlhej ulici za kaufom... Ale teda uz nie su, uz su predane vsetky, dva roky dozadu.


----------



## Prenajomcakany

Panelák na Banšelovej v Bratislave, dokáže mi niekto toto vysvetliť? Posledné poschodie je nadstavené, zvyšok je pôvodná stavba, ako sa im to podarilo, myslím to na 5tom poschodí a aký to má zmysel?


----------



## volodaaaa

Prenajomcakany said:


> Panelák na Banšelovej v Bratislave, dokáže mi niekto toto vysvetliť? Posledné poschodie je nadstavené, zvyšok je pôvodná stavba, ako sa im to podarilo, myslím to na 5tom poschodí a aký to má zmysel?


Podla streetview sú nadstavené 3 poschodia. Všimni si, že aj balkónové okná sú na tých poschodiach iné


----------



## eMKejx

aj to 4. poschodie medzi balkonmi a schodistom je ine - fasada/nefasada. Statiku to ma potom dobru ked pristavali raz tolko poschodi. good


----------



## J1mbo

eMKejx said:


> Statiku to ma potom dobru ked pristavali raz tolko poschodi. good


vedla su povodne sedem podlazne panelaky z predpokladam uplne rovnakych panelov, takze hentaka nadstavba nemoze byt problem


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V Martine je modne pristavovať veľké logie


----------



## hraby

^^ mozes hodit link na street view, ako tie bytovky vyzerali pred rekonstrukciou, teda ak este neboli nafote po rekonstrukcii? dakujem


----------



## R1S0

predpokladam, ze jedina zmena je ta, ze na miestach tych lodzii boli rovnake okna ako vidiet teraz medzi nimi.

edit: na streetview su uz s lodziami... (predpokladam, ze ide o ulicu budovatelov)

edit 2: tak tu je casozberne streetview, ukaze ho iba na niektorych usekoch ulice https://www.google.com/maps/@49.0782989,18.9234332,3a,75y,75.15h,103.8t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sRLCwuVIPvhogRT-6nqrdeg!2e0!5s20120401T000000!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sk
najzaujimavejsia bola ta zelena, bol to celkom mix predtym  https://www.google.com/maps/@49.0793098,18.9238852,3a,75y,72.46h,99.4t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s2RwWBKv7D6kOAYbaPYSdYg!2e0!5s20120401T000000!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sk


----------



## hraby

^^ vyzera ze si tu ulicu trafil kay:


----------



## jozefst

Ja som si tie domy v Martine na street view okolo obeda po prezretí si tohto vlákna aj našiel, bol som zvedavý, kde to je. Niečo mi to trvalo. Keby som bol vedel, tak sa obetujem a počkám si post od R1S0 .


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nájdené správne. Niektoré štvrte mesta po nahodení logií sa veľmi zhodnotili - napr. Pod Maticou okolo Záborského ulice - obľúbené u medikov. Taktiež na Podháji ul. Timravy , atď atď. Vedieť to pred pár rokmi ....


----------



## metelesku blesku

Loggie OK, ale keďže si ich niektorí hneď "zabetónovali" pevnými oknami, tak to tie loggie ani nemuseli dávať. Inak to chytá taký rumunský nádych. Som zvedavý, koľkí z "oknárov" majú zväčšenú výmeru bytu pre výpočet odberu tepla.

Pre porovnanie, keď pribudnú maximálne bezrámové sklá: Uherské Hradiště, kde dorábali loggie prakticky na všetky paneláky. Napriek sklám na niektorých loggiách to nevyzerá ako cigánska osada.


----------



## BHT

Pche, tie lodžie sú čistý amatérizmus. Mohli sa radšej inšpirovať Kaukazom, tam majú návod ako správne robiť prístavby k panelákom !















































(Je to neuveriteľné, ale stále sú to všetko klasické sovietske chruščovky)


----------



## eMKejx

tondach na fasade, to by to bol povedal


----------



## hraby

BHT said:


> Mohli sa radšej inšpirovať Kaukazom


ak si chcel byt v dnesny pochmurny den za vtipneho, no nepodarilo sa.. :nuts:



eMKejx said:


> tondach na fasade, to by to bol povedal


az na to, ze to vobec nieje tondach, ale klasicky lisovana ocelova stresna krytina Monterrey..


----------



## eMKejx

Ani monterrey to nemusi byt. Obycajny lindab plechovy...


----------



## hraby

^^ ved preco nie, ale rozhodne to nieje Tondach, na tom sa snad zhodneme..


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Do sekcie absolutne sfusovane panelaky pridavam ten svoj, rok vyroby 1989-1992 (skoda, ze ani za 4 dekady sa sudruhovia nenaucili poriadne stavat) a okrem sfusovanej dispozicie a mnozstva dalsieho nas vcera neprijemne prekvapil fakt, ze ani nie 2cm pod mojou podlahou ide svetelny obvod suseda podo mnou. A tak sa pri drazkovani drazky pre internetovy kabel podarilo trafit susedov svetelny obvod.

Najvacsi problem bol samozrejme najst koren problemu, kedze drazka bola este pod vrstvou prachu, takze boli asi 2 hodiny stresu, ze budem musiet platit susedovi novy elektricky obvod.










Samotna praca nebola velmi zlozita, najhorsie su na tom tie veci okolo. Majitel bytu ktory o elekrike vedel len to, kde je krabicka. Najomnicka s malym dietatom, ktora nevedela uz vobec nic.










Ale zvladlo sa to. No do dalsej rekonstrukcie panelaku by som uz nesiel. Aktualne to vyzera, ze len nivelacky pojde 30+ vriec kedze podlahy su krive, ze by tam clovek mohol spravit potocik.


----------



## Lukáš2

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Do sekcie absolutne sfusovane panelaky pridavam ten svoj, rok vyroby 1989-1992 (skoda, ze ani za 4 dekady sa sudruhovia nenaucili poriadne stavat) a okrem sfusovanej dispozicie a mnozstva dalsieho nas vcera neprijemne prekvapil fakt, ze ani nie 2cm pod mojou podlahou ide svetelny obvod suseda podo mnou. A tak sa pri drazkovani drazky pre internetovy kabel podarilo trafit susedov svetelny obvod.


Svetelne obvody vedene nad stropnym panelom, teda v podlahe suseda, boli bezne snad vo vacsine panelakov, jednoducho s tym treba pocitat. Bolo to kvoli urychleniu a zjednoduseniu vystavby.


----------



## richie_ke

^^ presne tak..toto som si vyskusal aj ja pri prerabke bytu .. elektrina spodneho suseda je cez stropny panel (teda moj podlahovy) prepletena ako snurky v topanke ... u mna to skoncilo tak ze som spodnemu susedovi natiahlo v podstate komplet novu elektrinu pre svetelny obvod - na obrazku tie vedenia po podlahe (vyberal som komplet povodny poter az po stropne panely)..


----------



## scarlet_field

Dnes som si pozerala novú knižku "Tvrdošín a okolie nielen z neba". Velmi ma pobavil popisok k tejto fotke:

*Život na sídlisku nie je jednotvárny. Medvedzie v Tvrdošíne pripomína pestrofarebné figúrky na hracom poli.








*


----------



## sanchopensa

I actually think Slovak (as well as Czech and Hungarian) panelaks are better than those of Poland.
I however would have loved to see same panelaky (the very long ones with the many balconies) as in Petrzalka but in Kosice or Presov as I like the nature in Eastern Slovakia better.


----------



## volodaaaa

richie_ke said:


> ^^ presne tak..toto som si vyskusal aj ja pri prerabke bytu .. elektrina spodneho suseda je cez stropny panel (teda moj podlahovy) prepletena ako snurky v topanke ... u mna to skoncilo tak ze som spodnemu susedovi natiahlo v podstate komplet novu elektrinu pre svetelny obvod - na obrazku tie vedenia po podlahe (vyberal som komplet povodny poter az po stropne panely)..
> 
> View attachment 2693909


Si vyhodil všetky priečky? 

Inak rodičia vo svojom panelákovom byte menili elektrické rozvody a nepamätám si, že by chodili k susedom, takže je dosť možné, že tam proste nechali neživé vodiče a rozvody majú vo svojom priestore. 

Btw. dnes ma zaujal jeden inzerát z bratislavskej Dúbravky. Na Alexyho je štvorica domov, ktorá je 14 poschodová a ak sa nemýlim, dlho (do výstavby Glórie) to boli najviac poschodové obytné domy v Bratislave. Tie domy ma vždy fascinovali a trocha aj strašili (hlavne pred reko, keď boli sivé a tá modrá exteriérová konštrukcia bola hrdzavá).

Trocha mi pripomínali Experimentálku a (ako dieťaťu) trochu aj Manderlák (asi tou viditeľnou oceľovou konštrukciou).









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.sk













ALLE, s.r.o.: 4 izb. byt s najkrajším výhľadom v Dúbravke a veľkou loggiou - ALLE realitná kancelária


Cena: 185 450,- € Lokalita: Janka Alexyho Mesto: Bratislava Výmera: 98,83 m2 + 1,49 m2 pivnica Počet izieb: 4 Balkón/Lodžia: áno 15 m2 Poschodie: 12p/14 Výťah: áno 2x nákladný, osobný Priestranný 4 izbový byt s veľkou loggiou, na ktorú sa vychádza z troch izieb a kuchyne. Loggia poskytuje krásny...




alle.sk





Podľa interiéru to ale vyzerá, že to nie sú (čisté) paneláky. Na fotografiách v inzeráte je vidieť preklady.


----------



## richie_ke

volodaaaa said:


> Si vyhodil všetky priečky?


ano, nejaky cas z toho bol jednoizbak = jedna spalna (~17m2) a k tomu jeden priechodzi zachod (~50m2 s velkym balkonom)


----------



## sanchopensa

Ja som pobytoval tu:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.sk





Ale uprednostnil by som tu (väčšie balkóny):








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.sk


----------



## R1S0

richie_ke said:


> ano, nejaky cas z toho bol jednoizbak - jedna spalna (~17m2) a k tomu jeden priechodzi zachod (~50m2 s velkym balkonom)


fuha, tak do takejto prerabky by sa mi ale ze vobec nechcelo....


----------



## hraby

richie_ke said:


> ^^ presne tak..toto som si vyskusal aj ja pri prerabke bytu .. elektrina spodneho suseda je cez stropny panel (teda moj podlahovy) prepletena ako snurky v topanke ... u mna to skoncilo tak ze som spodnemu susedovi natiahlo v podstate komplet novu elektrinu pre svetelny obvod - na obrazku tie vedenia po podlahe (vyberal som komplet povodny poter az po stropne panely)..
> 
> View attachment 2693909


tak to je sila.. predpokladam spravne, ze je to bytovka na terase?


----------



## richie_ke

hraby said:


> tak to je sila.. predpokladam spravne, ze je to bytovka na terase?


nie .. na jazere .. ale tzv prazsky typ, ake su aj na terase

pohlady z opacnej strany, ako vyzera velky zachod s vyhladom 




















ale bol to zazitok nez sa to dostalo do takeho stavu:


----------



## sanchopensa

I like most of the commy types of flats in Petrzalka.
A letter envelope-like balcony design from Sofia, Bulgaria:









I like this different type with wooden railings on balconies. I think there are similar-looking ones in the Czech Republic:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Vrútky - Nábrežná


----------



## volodaaaa

Páni, znova sa teraz píše o tej bytovke na Mukačevskej v Prešove a spomína sa vetracia šachta. Čo to vlastne je?  Ja som vyrastal v 12 poschodovom paneláku, moja teta v 9 poschodovom bauringu a v ani jednom nič také nebolo. Ak bolo, boli tam stupačky (aj s plynovodmi), ktoré zaberali celkom rozsiahly pôdorys (povedzme aj 2 m^2) ale zdalo sa mi, že sú v ramci možnosti vzduchotesne odizolované medzi poschodiami. Ano, keď sused vrieskal alebo varil kari, tak to trocha bolo cítiť, ale nie veľmi. Na chodbách som si nič také nevšimol.

V našej tehlovke (2p) máme plynovody na chodbe a tiež bez vetrania (ak nerátam, že mám otvorenú vetračku na oknách, ktorú zatváram, keď sa blíži búrka, lebo som ako obyvateľ najvyššieho poschodia "správca" tohto okna).


----------



## Azbest

Ked som bol maly Chodil som za kamosom ktory byval konkretne v tom panelaku ktory buchol na mukacevskej na dvanaste poschodie peso...medzi bytmi a a schodiskom bola vetracia sachta..kompletne zamrezovana ale strach som mal velky sa co i len priblizit....


----------

